# Post Your Beauty Blog Link



## BeautifullyMADE (Jun 17, 2007)

Hey guys just trying to see if there were any of you who had blogs and would like to share them. I didn't see a thread about 'blogs' so i decided to start one.

I have a blog and currently a member on blogger.com. It's great and for everyone who doesn't know what the heck a blog is, don't worry I was once where you was. But the site I'm a member on is really easy to join! So share your blogs... Mines is Beauty is the NAME, makeup is my GAME.... Go check it out and tell me how you you like it!

Happy blogging!
BeautifullyMADE


----------



## Saje (Jun 17, 2007)

I run my own blog on my website. I started it I think about a month or two ago for me to talk about Nonesense.

Random Thoughts of A Cereal Kind


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jun 17, 2007)

You've just started your blog saje?


----------



## Saje (Jun 17, 2007)

yep. Its like 2 months old?


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jun 17, 2007)

wow, cool... But you have your website right? How cool is that?


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 18, 2007)

I've had a blog since 2000, but I hardly ever write there anymore. Lol. What can I say I was ahead of the blogging trend.

It's hard to write stuff because you have to censor it for certain people who may read it. I had the 'what? that isn't how it happened!' comments a few times... sigh


----------



## bCreative (Jun 18, 2007)

Well I had about 10 blogs...........but deleted them all!! I want to really get into the whole blogging thing but I just don't know what to blog about!! I mean everyone is doing celeb blogs and fashion and beauty.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jun 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *GlamChick85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well I had about 10 blogs...........but deleted them all!! I want to really get into the whole blogging thing but I just don't know what to blog about!! I mean everyone is doing celeb blogs and fashion and beauty. Yeah beauty/fashion blogs are very popular right now. But since i'm not an expert on fashion or anything, i just try mixing things up a bit. However, I feel, that's what I write or share with others. Blogs are meant to be personal online diaries, but you can write about things that you think is imporatnt or just everyday situtaions. People go for what's real and what happening now.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 18, 2007)

most fashion blogs are actually written by professionals or by people working in the media or fashion industries, like Catwalk Queen or Showawa (just google em for links



)

Personal blogs usually take on the interest of the person writing it, like knitting, or animals or politics or whatever.

If you're not sure what to write about, you could start a photo blog instead. Basically you upload photos of yourself, your friends, your interests or whatever and then talk briefly about them. It's easier to start this way since you don't have to write as much


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jun 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif most fashion blogs are actually written by professionals or by people working in the media or fashion industries, like Catwalk Queen or Showawa (just google em for links



)
Personal blogs usually take on the interest of the person writing it, like knitting, or animals or politics or whatever.

If you're not sure what to write about, you could start a photo blog instead. Basically you upload photos of yourself, your friends, your interests or whatever and then talk briefly about them. It's easier to start this way since you don't have to write as much


----------



## Sirvinya (Jun 18, 2007)

I used to. Now I'm a paper journaller.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 18, 2007)

wow. i just checked my blog. First post in 4 months. haha, I summed it up and all I could think was, wow, this year has totally SUCKED MAJOR ASS.

I find it really difficult to confide my closest feelings to my blog when bad things happen. I usually wait until i can step back and be more casual about stuff.

Sirvinya, do you find that your paper journals have a different 'tone of voice' than your online ones did?

I do - I'm a lot more conversational and colloquial in my online blog


----------



## Sirvinya (Jun 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sirvinya, do you find that your paper journals have a different 'tone of voice' than your online ones did?
I do - I'm a lot more conversational and colloquial in my online blog

Absolutely. I was always aware that people could read my online blog so I was never as honest as I could be. Writing on paper lets me what exactly what I want to without having o worry about who would be offended. Also, I never feel now that I have to write because people are waiting for another entry.


----------



## SarraSanborn (May 18, 2011)

Have a blog about beauty, fashion, makeup or similar??

Link it here for everyone to check out.

Follow your fellow members and receive follows in return! Find interesting new blogs and see into your new friends makeup mind!

My Beauty Blog: http://www.sanborncolours.blogspot.com -- you can also see the link in my signature.


----------



## SarraSanborn (May 22, 2011)

Sweet blog! Following  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *athingofbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi! I've got a beauty/fashion blog. I do a lot of inexpensive makeup reviews, but there's some highend products too. I'm also doing a giveaway @ 100 followers!
> 
> ...


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (May 23, 2011)

My blog link is in my signature!  I look forward to checking out yalls blogs!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ox0xbarbiex0xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My blog link is in my signature!  I look forward to checking out yalls blogs!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Ditto!


----------



## KitaRei (Jun 9, 2011)

*follows everyone's blogs*

My friend and I do a fashion/beauty blog, http://allglitzedup.blogspot.com

We also do a nail/manicure blog, http://apolishedlife.blogspot.com  

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Ayala (Jun 10, 2011)

Just started a blog and I'm super excited. I'm always purchasing new items in beauty and love to share with you.

Follow 

http://beautyinnyc.blogspot.com/

First giveaway at 100 followers.

Anyone based in NYC? I'd love to follow your blogs as well.

Email: [email protected]

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Beauty-in-New-York-City/205300392847183


----------



## KitaRei (Jun 12, 2011)

Kristine, I write two blogs with my friends (posted above) and we're based in NYC.  I'm the only one who is in Japan half of the time, but I often go back (I am in a few weeks.)  I'll follow you.


----------



## SarraSanborn (Jun 12, 2011)

I believe I'm following everyone.. and I updated the faulty link from my first post.

Great to see some new members.


----------



## bowbandit (Jun 12, 2011)

mine is in my siggy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cbear1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey guys I'm new on makeuptalk, what a great community! I have a few-week-old beautyblog (UK based)  that I'd love to share with you all

http://youlittlebeautyblog.blogspot.com/

Thanks,

Claire

x


----------



## Kristine Ayala (Jun 18, 2011)

Followed all  Follow mine? www.beautyinnyc.blogspot.com


----------



## Kristine Ayala (Jun 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *KitaRei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kristine, I write two blogs with my friends (posted above) and we're based in NYC.  I'm the only one who is in Japan half of the time, but I often go back (I am in a few weeks.)  I'll follow you.



Gladly!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bowbandit (Jun 19, 2011)

kristine, i followed yours. I am very impressed! nice job.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tismama (Jul 13, 2011)

http://allthingsfashionandbeauty.blogspot.com/

http://youtube.com/invincible221


----------



## charmedcharlee (Jul 23, 2011)

http://charmedcharlee.blogspot.com x


----------



## Briadoll (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey girls here's my brand new blog:http://behindthebeautyofme.blogspot.com/

Ill be having hair of the day, put fits of the day, beauty hauls, product reviews, advice coloum and so much more. So take a look!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## t0t0x0x0 (Aug 10, 2011)

http://t0t0x0x0.blogspot.com/  
if you like makeup,fashion,reviews and lookbooks than my blogs for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## musingmuse (Aug 11, 2011)

I have recently started one on blogger.... it's emphasized on good photography and design.






http://guiltlust.blogspot.com/


----------



## eLLah (Aug 11, 2011)

my blog is in my signature... I'm having fun visiting each blog XD


----------



## eLLah (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey Sarra,

the link on your signature is still linked to your old blog. I also have a problem viewing the pictures on your blog =(
 



> Originally Posted by *SarraSanborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe I'm following everyone.. and I updated the faulty link from my first post.
> 
> Great to see some new members.


----------



## makeuplover2371 (Aug 14, 2011)

Here is my blog http://www.beautymakeupaddict.blogspot.com


----------



## TINIZINE (Aug 14, 2011)

mine isn't quite a beauty blog. i like to think of it more as a magazine ;-) but i definitely have some beauty related articles and reviews. hope y'all enjoy it! &lt;3TZ

http://www.tinizine.com/


----------



## JPatrone711 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey Girlies!! I just started my blog and I'm trying to get followers. Check it OUT!! I try to make my post really fun and intresting!! Hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoy writing it for you...






(Sorry I just had to use this emoicon)

ANYWAYS... here is the link to my blog: http://makeuppolishfood.blogspot.com/


----------



## onlytheobsessed (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey Everyone! I'm new in makeuptalk and I already love this community! You girls all have great blogs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it has made my boring day a lot more exciting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here's my blog (btw, I still don't know how to put a signature... will look it over more as I browse through this website)

http://www.onlytheobsessed.com


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 31, 2011)

Ohhh I love your blog onlytheobsessed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> such pretty pictures.

Mine is http://girlyenthusiast.com


----------



## onlytheobsessed (Sep 1, 2011)

@girlyenthusiast: Thanks babe! just saw yours right now... subbing now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautybesties (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is my blog: http://www.beautybesties.wordpress.com


----------



## kellabella (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello Beauties!!!

Every week I host a blog hop with another fellow blogger. A blog hop is a place where other bloggers can add their blog links to a list and it keeps updating itself. So you can add your link so other bloggers can check out your blog and follow if they want to, while you can check out some other great blogs. Its really easy and fun! Click on the link here Click on the link here to go to my site and join http://beautyobsessed2.blogspot.com/search/label/blog%20hop

The link goes up every Sunday at 12pm Arizona Time and is taken down on Tuesday at 5:30pm. Hope to see you guys there!!!

Kelly

xoxo


----------



## kellabella (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm looking forward to checking out all of these blogs!!!  

I blog about anything related to beauty!!!

xoxo


----------



## ablueorange (Nov 1, 2011)

I would love if some of you lovely ladies checked out my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://girlgotglitter.blogspot.com


----------



## kellabella (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey girl!!

Following your blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## BehindTheBrush (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey ladies!

I just found this website..and what a wonderful website it is! I am new to the blogging world, but not the makeup world. I am a makeup artist from Los Angeles. Check out my new blog http://behindthebrushbeautyguide.blogspot.com/ . My goal is not to review products but to teach you how to use them properly and show you the secrets nobody tells you! Can't wait to follow all of your blogs as well =)

Katy


----------



## kellabella (Nov 16, 2011)

Great blog!!! I'm following  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eLLah (Nov 25, 2011)

Love your website! I'm following! XD
 



> Originally Posted by *BehindTheBrush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> ...


----------



## beautywall (Dec 9, 2011)

Here is my new beauty blog

beautywall.tumblr.com

Follow me on twitter @wallbeauty

Thank you

x


----------



## taliacrayon24 (Jan 5, 2012)

Mine is in my signature.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emzee (Jan 6, 2012)

_This is my Blog I only have 10 Followers and spend alot of time into my posts,all on Makeup&amp;Beauty. Would love if some of you guys checked it out and I will follow back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_ http://emersbeautyblog.blogspot.com/

_Much Love,_

_Emer â™¥ x_


----------



## Jenna Phelps (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi guys!  My blog is The Budget Beauty Blog, and I review drugstore makeup, skincare, and hair products, plus give new product updates, and giveaways. Hope you like it!

 I've been checking out all of your blogs, and they are fantastic!  

http://www.budgetbeautyblog.com

-Jenna


----------



## Jwls750 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey girls, I recently started a blog, I'm having so much fun with it. If ya'll could become members and follow me that would be awesome. I'm trying to get more followers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://makeupiseverything.blogspot.com

I'm also thinking of changing the name to my blog but I'll have that decided by Friday.


----------



## kellabella (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey Jenna!

I love your blog because I love finding bargains on products, especially drug store products. Im following and cant wait to read more of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))


----------



## musingmuse (Jan 12, 2012)

Awesome blogs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aqua_shell (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I just joined the group  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I found about it from Leticia from Cosmetics Aficionado. I was already following some of you girls' blogs and added some new blogs now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My blog is: http://aquashells.blogspot.com


----------



## SweetTartBeauty (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey everyone!! hope you ladies will check out my blog !!

http://www.sweettartbeauty.com 

Currently having a kindle fire giveaway on my blog now .


----------



## DonnaJ (Jan 21, 2012)

Mine is kind of embarrassing. I haven't updated in forever, and so much of it is just entering giveaways that I felt like one of those who is always warned, "If your blog is just for entering giveaways you will be disqualified". lol But if any of you want to have a look around, go for it.

http://cheapthrillss.wordpress.com/

I'm not even sure if I can get back into it if I wanted to, I may not be able to remember my password!


----------



## ladygrey (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm hoping to start adding FOTD, review and haul posts-- stay tuned!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> krimsonblue.wordpress.com


----------



## BrightsideBabe (Jan 25, 2012)

So glad I found this group on here!  I love networking with other beauty bloggers and finding new blogs to read  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am fairly new but just hit my first 100 GFC followers. woohoo!  Look forward to checking out everyone's blogs.  My link is in my signature, hope you stop by.  Enter my first giveaway if you'd like !


----------



## thebombshellxx (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey dolls, I recently started a makeup blog and I was wondering if you guys could check it out

thoughtsofabombshell.blogspot.com/

http://youtube.com/thebeautybombshellxx

http://twitter.com/_thebombshellxx

http://thebeautybombshellxx.tumblr.com/

thanks so much!! xx


----------



## kdrzrbck (Jan 27, 2012)

I just started a makeup blog earlier this month!  Not much yet but its a work in progress!

blushingsooner.blogspot.com


----------



## kikikinzz (Jan 27, 2012)

I just started mine yesterday and its going to be a mix of beauty and homelife.

http://lifeandlipgloss71.blogspot.com/


----------



## cosmeticbeauti (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi everyone I have just started blogging and would love to build a following I will follow back.  Thanks http://glimmerngloss.site11.com


----------



## Afiya Gh (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm also in my early stages of blogging. (about two months to be exact) You can check my blog out here if you like : http://Lipsinspired.blogspot.com


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Feb 6, 2012)

Greetings Ladies!

I've started following all of you. I'm excited to have so much new reading material!

I've just started my own blog. It's still in its infancy. Please check it out.

http://bataneyelash.blogspot.com


----------



## internetchick (Feb 6, 2012)

^^ Looks good! I have been blogging over a year, and I swear mine looks so different from when I first started.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm thinking of starting a blog now. I'm part of so many subs and people from all over the social networks are asking me questions. Seems like a blog would be easiest.


----------



## internetchick (Feb 7, 2012)

Make sure to post your link if you do!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm rejiggering my blog right now. It was originally envisioned as a lifestyle blog, but is starting to lean more towards an atypical beauty blog.

By "atypical", I mean that I'm not the queen of swatches and PR releases. Here's a hint, the tagline was (and remains) "Top shelf tastes on a moonshine budget". A lot of it is "theory" and self-image stuff. To quote RuPaul, "If you can't love yourself, how the Hell you gonna love somebody else?"


----------



## Pancua (Feb 7, 2012)

Here is my link! http://pancua.wordpress.com/

This is all new to me so bear with me as I get it figured out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyBoudior (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey Beauty Bloggers,

I would LOVE for you guys to check out my new blog, any comments, advice or tips would be greatfully received, tell me about your blogs, would love to take a look at more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

www.katiesbeautyboudoir.blogspot.com

x


----------



## melissaphora (Feb 9, 2012)

melissaphora.tumblr.com

I've been active since September, but lately I've been more active &amp; for lack of better words, recieved a lot more attention on my blog so that has given me confidence to move forward and continue.  I also have a blog set up on blogspot under the same (melissaphora) but I am not active on there right now.

I post a little of everything beauty related, but mainly I post reviews, swatches, FOTD's &amp; FOTD experiments, makeup photos, I post every promo code that I come across, and I (almost) always have a giveaway going on.  (Currently is.)

I enjoy checking out beauty blogs so I'm going to check out all of yours now.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Feb 9, 2012)

Added!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geniabeme (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I have been blogging about 2 years.. its been on and off but I've been pretty active for the last couple of months and I hope to stay active!

http://www.geniabeme.com

I can't wait to check out everyone else's!


----------



## myrmillonis (Feb 12, 2012)

Herro!

I've been wanting to make a blog for a while now but never did it but after i did the FOTD i decided to take the plunge and start blogging. I plan on doing breakdowns of my makeup (hopefully videos later down the line) product reviews, and sharing sales that i find.

I really love to have fun with my makeup so hopefully the looks i do don't bore you. I will be doing reviews of all the makeup i buy (and stuff that is already in my stash) a lot of my makeup will be from drugstores but i won't hesitate to tell you if something is horrid, just because it's cheap doesn't mean it shouldn't be good. I try to get makeup from sephora a lot too but the nearest one is 2 hours from here and I will never give a product a good review just because it's a nice brand. I hope to share the sales i find with you guys too because how can you not share it when you see an amazing sale on a great brand (i normally don't follow sales on drugstore makeup though, i will if it is requested)

http://maggiesdailyobsession.blogspot.com/

Please give me pointers if you read my blog!


----------



## snllama (Feb 18, 2012)

I already follow some of you lovely ladies!

I started my blog last month and am loving every minute of it.

It's a mixture of everything, but mostly beauty.

Take a look at: http://MesJoiesdeVivre.blogspot.com


----------



## Glam Chick (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi dolls!! I have a makeup and hair tutorial blog called Glam Chick that I just started this month. I have never blogged before, this is my very first one! I would love it if you checked it out! And let me know what you think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love constructive criticism and advice! And if you follow me I'll be sure to follow you back! Thanks ladies! 

Morgs

http://glamchicktips.blogspot.com/


----------



## SoNotIram (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm going to have some fun looking at all these blogs! (I'm a bit of a blog addict haha)

You can check out mines here: www.the-lipstick-diaries.blogspot.com

xo


----------



## itsjiawun (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi! I have a beauty blog! Check it out and hopefully, follow?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://beautynerd-bynight.blogspot.com

Thanks in advance! &lt;3


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 28, 2012)

So, I've just cleaned out my blogspot blog and I've decided to use it as a beauty blog/a place to review my various subscription boxes I get.  There's not much there yet, as I just went through and deleted most of the old personal stuff, but I'll be posting starting with my March boxes.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll be going through and following all of you!

http://yousoldtheworld.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pancua (Feb 28, 2012)

Yay! More bloggers! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Kirstabelle (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey, I just started a new beauty blog a couple weeks ago. I would love some tips and get to know other beauty blogs. Thank you http://kirstabelle11.blogspot.com/


----------



## lasita (Feb 29, 2012)

Just started blogging a couple of weeks ago! Will post more soon!

http://www.sassychic.me


----------



## LindaPals (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi I'm new here. I have actually been reading a lot on the makeup talk forum but never created an account!

But me and my friend have a beauty blog, we recently opened the blog, so there isn't a lot of posts on it for now.

We are both from Iceland so the blog is in Icelandic and of course English!

here's a link to our blog if anyone is interested.

http://lipstick-maniacs.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jwls750 (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm having a giveaway on mine. I post video tutorials/picture looks. I recently started and dont post as often as I should b/c of school/work but I will be picking it up!!!! check it out: http://www.makeupiseverything.blogspot.com

Follow it if you like what you see!!!


----------



## SarahNerd (Mar 1, 2012)

For the most part we post about freebies, samples, deals, and giveaways that are beauty related.  We do swatches and reviews when we have more time here and there.

http://www.twochixbeautyfix.com/


----------



## ladybritt (Mar 5, 2012)

I am a new blogger and new to MUT. I have found a lot of blogs from you ladies that I like! Here is mine:

http://ladybrittbeauty.blogspot.com/


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 5, 2012)

_hey lovely ladies! &lt;3 my YT channel is www.youtube.com/user/wintersnowpeach _
_Hope to see some of you on it! &lt;333_


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 9, 2012)

*I am new to blogging, I love talking about beauty &amp; Life in general. The best part of all is being able to interact with others! As I have found out in this forum, theres just so much to gain from reading ! I hope to see you guys there! I'd also LOVE to become friends on Facebook!




*

*Both links are on my signature!*


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 10, 2012)

I really don't update as much as I'd like to, but my blog is:





I think I had more fun designing the layout than actually posting lol. I wanted to do OOTD's and DIY's, but the lighting in my room is awful--that's probably why I don't post often (I'm gone at work/school most of the day).


----------



## Emzee (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello Lovelies!

Would be great if some of you could come check out my Blog.It's generally about anything beauty related,I do reviews,makeup looks and much more! I dedicate a lot of my time to Blogger and I love meeting new people and finding new blogs to read  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also have a blog sale on at the minute too if that would interest anybody  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So if you want to come on over and have a look about then all you have to do is click here:http://emersbeautyblog.blogspot.com/

Emer x


----------



## Jwls750 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My Youtube is: http://www.youtube.com/user/Jwls750 and my blog is http://www.makeupiseverything.blogspot.com


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 17, 2012)

I've been blogging for awhile, but I just noticed this group existed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

caryatidcouture.blogspot.com


----------



## Illussoire (Mar 21, 2012)

I would be very happy if someone would follow my blog! I d love to follow back! My blog is about cosmetic and beauty products and I have also my own YouTube channel 




*http://illusoireblog.blogspot.com/*


----------



## MaxiMiera (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Girls and Ladies !

I've just started transforming my Make-Up hobby into a sharing activity. Two months ago I began expressing my thoughts on different products and making some tutorials ranging from every day natural looks, dramatic smokey eyes to celebrity inspired looks. I am still working on getting my blog up an running, until then, here is my Facebook and Youtube channel, I'd be immensely grateful if you'd check out some videos and share your opinion / PM me with feedback!

MaxiMiera Facebook

*MaxiMiera Youtube http://www.youtube.com/user/Maximiera*

Makeup is art ! Wish you all great creations


----------



## CourtneyB (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey guys! I've just started my own beauty blog! It's starting to get to a place I'm happy with, so I'd love for you to check it out and let me know what you think! Any suggestions are awesome!

www.cmclueless.blogspot.com


----------



## atrid (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey everyone! I just started my blog about a week ago. I'm mostly doing posts about my subscription services I receive, but hope to branch it out into something more. I would love if you could check it out and give me any feedback. Thanks so much!  http://rianron.blogspot.com/


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 26, 2012)

I've decided to shift away from my personal blog when it comes to beauty and fashion stuff, so I've started a new blog. I'm going to be doing reviews, hauls, face of the day, outfit of the day, and heck, maybe even some giveaways. Come stop by, give suggestions for posts you'd like to see and show some lovin'!

http://thelooksthatkill.wordpress.com


----------



## makeupexplorer (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi everyone! I have a fairly new (since August) blog! I talk about makeup and I just started a YouTube channel! My URL is http://makeupexplorer.blogspot.com. If any seasoned bloggers want to give me advice it would be much appreciated!


----------



## DropsofKarma (Apr 11, 2012)

Awesome Topic!

I've started a tumblr on indie makeup products and reviews! I got three products coming through the mail and I can't wait to review them! 

http://mureviews.tumblr.com/


----------



## Souly (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm following everyone on blogspot. I am in the process of turning my jewelry blog into a beauty blog (still have some work to do). I plan on having frequent giveaways. My link is in my signature


----------



## LucysLilWorld (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello!

I am just about to go through the process of having a nosey at everybody's blogs.

My blog is a beauty / fashion / vintage / lifestyle blog. I also blog about local fashion events and other things I find interesting, I hope you do too!

My url is www.lucyslilworld.blogspot.com

Enjoy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Margo Julianna (Apr 21, 2012)

Cool group! Now I have a bunch more blogs to check out! My own is - http://citygirl55.blogspot.ca/.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 21, 2012)

My blog is http://myblushisahorcrux.wordpress.com

How do you guys get people to read your blogs? I think only 3 people actually read mine, hah!


----------



## SarahNerd (Apr 21, 2012)

Currently doing a sponsored Eucerin giveaway on ours! 

http://www.twochixbeautyfix.com/2012/04/eucerin-spring-professional-repair-kit.html


----------



## Lotus Luxe (Apr 23, 2012)

haha I feel you! I created my blog a few weeks ago and the viewers keep stacking up but no one comments or follows me. I hate that, because I enjoy feedback and also I like talking to people 






I'll check your your blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

mine is http://lotus-luxe.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lotus Luxe (Apr 25, 2012)

Also, if you guys could like  my video post for the GlossyBox contest, I would really appreciate it !!!!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohapostrophe (May 2, 2012)

What a cool thread! If you are looking for a new beauty blog to check out feel free to visit mine...

http://ohapostrophe.wordpress.com


----------



## NoahsMommy52 (May 3, 2012)

My blog is here:  http://honeydosreviews.blogspot.com/  Feel free to check it out!


----------



## Nikkay2Desire (May 4, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I love to read reviews and blogs on beauty, fashion and all that jazz... the best tips come from everyday ladies (and some gents) just cruising and reading.

You can see my reviews and tutorials on YouTube at :

www.youtube.com/nikkay2desire

or read/view at:

www.nikkimakeup2desire.blogspot.com

 I am looking forward to reading your blogs and hope to see you at mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

Thanks...

Nikki


----------



## channelzero (May 6, 2012)

I do reviews/unboxing of my subscription services, plus some extra beauty related stuff. I'd love to have commenters--talking is the best part! I'll check out your blog, too!

http://beautyunboxed.blogspot.com/

(link back to makeup talk is under twitter feed)


----------



## Melisa Ta (May 10, 2012)

visit my beauty blog &amp; follow! enjoy! : )   http://beautysecrets27.blogspot.com/


----------



## Marshmelly (May 10, 2012)

Check out my blog, AdoraBeauty.net! I love doing product reviews and other features! I usually update at least every other day and I review Stylemint and Birchbox subscriptions monthly =)


----------



## Ms Orlene (May 17, 2012)

I am just started out blogging. This is the link I have posted a couple things. I would love it if you all could check it out and tell me what you think. I have been reading some of your blogs today and am really inspired by the talent. When I get a chance I will go back and subscribe to them. 
 

*http://classicallymodernbeauty.wordpress.com/*​


----------



## shandimessmer (May 18, 2012)

The Blog and The Beautiful - http://shandimessmer.wordpress.com


----------



## mymakeupaffair (May 20, 2012)

Hi please check out my new blog. www.mymakeupaffair.com


----------



## Ms Orlene (May 23, 2012)

Everyone blogs are so interesting, I wish I had more time to sit down and read even more.


----------



## bethbr00tality (May 27, 2012)

You can find my blog here, and my youtube here.  I talk about vegan &amp; cruelty free stuff and do tutorials.  Drug store, high end, indie, everything.  =]


----------



## shandimessmer (May 27, 2012)

http://shandimessmer.wordpress.com


----------



## Marshmelly (Jun 1, 2012)

If anyone has a Wordpress blog, I host a blog hop every weekend from Friday to Sunday! Its a great opportunity to check out other WP blogs (both .com and .org!) You can link up now at http://www.adorabeauty.net/wordpress-weekends-blog-hop-june-1-3


----------



## Imperfection (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi Ladies!
If you have a blog, please post the link to it here. I LOVE reading blogs â™¥


----------



## angiepang1e (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello ;] I just started a beauty blog, mostly about my beauty subscriptions, freebies and anything beauty related!

I am excited to check your blogs out as well!

http://honey-sparkles.tumblr.com/


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jun 3, 2012)

i've kicked off my blog by reviewing my Birchbox and TestTube subs with Glossybox and more to come, though i really only have time to blog on the weekends.

*DrunkenBeauty*


----------



## pinkemerald (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have recently started a new makeup/travel blog at lilac-emerald.blogspot.co.nz

please have a read through it and let me know how you guys think, any makeup tutorials I should do etc. Thank you!! :-D


----------



## Starletmuse (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm completely new at this just getting my feet wet. I started a blog a few days ago and to say the least I'm completely overwhelmed. I really enjoy it but I'm not quite sure how to get people to follow me? I guess I'll figure it out in time this looked like a good place to network. Here's what I've got so far http://starletmuse.wordpress.com/


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

Welcome to all the new bloggers! So glad you found us here and looking forward to reading and getting to know all of you better!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa N (Jun 5, 2012)

www.ablissfulgrace.blogspot.com  Looking forward to reading everyone elses!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi,

I've been having a blog for a while but I only have the same 2 subscribers. The page views goes up and up but it seems like no one is interested. I was wondering if maybe some of you guys can subscribe or leave feedback?

My latest post was on the REAL Naked 2 VS the FAKE Naked 2 Palette.

Here is my blog: http://vickyhoang.blogspot.com/.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Vera7 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm pretty new to blogging, so please don't be harsh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.MakeupandHorcruxes.wordpress.com


----------



## JessP (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey everyone!

So happy we have this thread to check out everyone's work! You can find my blog here: oliveandhazel.blogspot.com. My latest post was all about Caviar nails! 

I'll be stopping by your blogs - see you there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Wyosparkles (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey ladies!!!!

This is soo exciting!!!  Y'all have great blogs!!  Not kidding!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Don't forget to check out ours!  http://www.wyosparkles.com/

We currently have a contest/giveaway for a super cool "hair grab bag"  - with an added Wyoming flair!!  

check it out here ---&gt; http://www.wyosparkles.com/2012/06/braid-blowout-contestgiveaway_05.html

It's all about braids, braids and more braids!!!

Share the love...follow us and we'll follow you! 

Thanks!!


----------



## aiceskating (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

I will go through and check out your blogs. Will you visit mine?

http://sparklegirlslife.wordpress.com/

Thank you!


----------



## Lisa N (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey everyone, I've linked up before but I just wanted to post that I'm doing a giveaway!  Some of my favorite products are up for grabs.  www.ablissfulgrace.blogspot.com


----------



## eLLah (Jun 22, 2012)

^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just made a new blog (today), it will be dedicated to cute things that I like. Please check it out and give me feedbacks. Thanks!!

http://everythingcutesy.blogspot.ca/

(it's still a work in progress~)

eLLah


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 22, 2012)

I've been doing a lot more with my blog since I first posted it here! Currently I have two giveaways going, and lots of subscription reviews.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://yousoldtheworld.blogspot.com


----------



## aiceskating (Jun 22, 2012)

I canâ€™t wait to try out all of your blogs. Here is mine:

http://sparklegirlslife.wordpress.com/


----------



## Jwls750 (Jun 22, 2012)

Just posting my blog again here since there are some new gals!!!! Check it out!

I do reviews/swatches a lot, and then unboxing for BB,MG,GB that good stuff, then some tutorials/looks(but unfortunately not as many of those as I'd like /

http://www.makeupiseverything.blogspot.com


----------



## Limabean01 (Jul 3, 2012)

Im a newbie but still you can have a look:

http://www.missavelimasbeautyblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## katherinetea (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I am a fellow beauty blogger and would love to network with you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would love to follow new blogs, leave comments, etc.

My beauty blog: Handmade Reviews (http://www.handmadereviews.net)

My twitter: @handmadereviews

Also feel free to tweet me your blog if you want me to retweet it or anything.


----------



## abeautyfullday (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey ladies!

My blog is dedicated to all things BEAUTYFULL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Makeup reviews and swatches, handbag reviews, etc.  

Please come visit! And I'd love to get to know you!

http://www.abeautyfullday.com/


----------



## ganbatte (Jul 14, 2012)

my blog is all about using home remedies for curing all your beauty and skin problems.

http://gbeautyandskincare.blogspot.in/


----------



## Starletmuse (Jul 14, 2012)

I just started my blog I'm having a really hard time getting followers any honest advice would help thestarletmuse.com


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Starletmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just started my blog I'm having a really hard time getting followers any honest advice would help thestarletmuse.com


 my opinion on followers: it doesn't really matter how many or little you have... just enjoy blogging... i've been blogging for a while and i have 5 followers even though my page views go up and up every single day. i'm still putting up posts and i really enjoy doing it.. that's the main part; just enjoy it and worry less about followers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-edit: you have a lot of "GET THE LOOKS".. it would be nice if you replicate the looks yourself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 14, 2012)

Check mine out!  http://Missglammygirl.blogspot.com


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 17, 2012)

I've got a blog where I review products I'm using and post NOTD's, LOTD's, etc.  It's definitely contributed to my makeup/beauty product addiction, but I'm enjoying it




.

http://tallulah-bonvivantbeauty.blogspot.com/


----------



## nyanyakuroneko (Jul 17, 2012)

hello, i'm new to these forums. my blog is http://www.eriandmakeup.blogspot.com


----------



## AnatomyMUA (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi! I'm Olivia with my freelance makeup artistry company, Anatomy Makeup Artistry.

I have a blog on my website for sharing tips, products, reviews, and my thoughts as a makeup artist. I must say, I really enjoy blogging! I have 10 blog posts already written and waiting to be published. It is really a unique way to share information and reach people anywhere in the world!

I would so appreciate any views on my website and blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />www.anatomymakeup.co

Thanks in advance!

_Olivia_
_Anatomy Makeup Artistry_


----------



## Beauty Secrets (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello, Bloggers !!!
 

I just get started with my blog and I have a lot of good plans=) I'm from Brazil but living in USA right now.

My blog talks about the world of beauty: nutrition, healthy recipes, fashion, makeup, nails, etc.
I hope you all enjoy my brazilian tips!!!

www.amazingbeautysecrets.blogspot.com

Also I have my facebook fan page: http://www.facebook.com/AmazingBeautySecrets?ref=hl

Thank you!!

XOXO


----------



## PuNiaoPuNiao (Jul 23, 2012)

Already been blogging on and off about beauty products on my main blog, but it seems too cluttered. So, I set up a brand new beauty product review blog instead

Title: Pu Niao's Product Reviews

URL: http://puniaogoodies.blogspot.sg/

Alert: Most redemption links are mostly for Singapore residents. If you happened to be in Singapore and would like to pick up free samples, you can join my blog's FB page for inpromptu sample links.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm new at the beauty blog thing. I'm on LiveJournal. Mostly I am trying to find more time to post stuff right now. http://cricketsbay.livejournal.com/ ThePeridotCricket


----------



## Ladychris11 (Jul 24, 2012)

http://philosophizingbeauty.blogspot.com/ Still figuring out how to include this in my sig though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyway I just came back from a looong hiatus lol I'd be glad to check out yours too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MegD55 (Jul 24, 2012)

I've been lurking for a while on all the subscription and little black bag forums but I thought this was a good thread to contribute to.  I very recently started a blog called "The Gal Next Door" which focusus on beauty, style and lifestyle for the everyday girl.  you can check it out here..the design needs some work but we'll see how it goes:

Bascially, my themes go like thishttp://galnextdoorstyle.blogspot.com/

Favorties Friday: I link to my current Favorite websites and blogs

Subscription Saturdays: I review a recent subscription received

Style Sundays: Fashion related content

Makeup and Beauty Mondays: makeup and beauty product content

Tacky Tuesdays: This one is fun! I call out a tacky trend (fashion or other)

Wild Wednesday: Really any topic that I want

fitness and food for thought Thursday: Health related content

Its hard work to do a daily post so we'll see how long that lasts but I figured I'd try it out!


----------



## Beauty Secrets (Jul 24, 2012)

NEW POST on my blog today, girlssssssss !!!
Check it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://amazingbeautysecrets.blogspot.com/2012/07/color-of-week_24.html

I hope you like it !!!


----------



## Dalisay (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi Everyone 





http://all-for-beauty-sweetie.blogspot.com/


----------



## mobilebeautyuk (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi Guys

Here are my blogs:

Beauty blog

Fashion blog


----------



## Girlgotstyle (Aug 6, 2012)

Yay! 

www.girlgotstyle.wordpress.com

Checking out your blogs now ladies


----------



## morre22 (Aug 6, 2012)

I am a new beauty blogger, I have only been doing it for about a month now =] You can check my blog out if you would like to and I will also be looking through all of the ones posted on here because I love reading beauty blogs!

Oh by the way if you go onto my blog and find the Prairie Charms haul post I am doing a giveaway that is open to everyone! Just comment on the post so I know that you want to be entered! =]

http://marinewife22.blogspot.com/


----------



## chae1b2g (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm new here. I got a PM telling me I shouldn't have posted my blog in another thread trying to share my LBB photos and to do it here instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://neonshopaholic.blogspot.com/


----------



## QueenG (Aug 13, 2012)

I wish I had found this thread sooner! I'm going to look at each and every one of these posts too!

I am a proud Canadian gal whose scoured the internet for beauty subscription boxes for Canadians. I post my reviews of the services themselves, unboxings, and product reviews. I'm pretty new to this so the blog is a work in progress

onyxandmick.blogspot.ca

Please check it out, leave comments, follow my adventures! Please stop by to say hi!

Gen


----------



## OiiO (Aug 13, 2012)

Started my own blog to post about my beauty finds and subscription boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://glamorable.blogspot.com


----------



## cimsuperchel (Aug 13, 2012)

i hope you guys can check out my blog.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://allaboutbeingglam.blogspot.com/


----------



## Yolita1981 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi Everyone!!!  Please check out my blog. http://www.yoliscornerreview.blogspot.com   Thanks.


----------



## Yolita1981 (Aug 14, 2012)

Everybody's blog looks great.


----------



## musingmuse (Aug 14, 2012)

It's beeeeen so long! Check out my Giveaway!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> http://guiltlust.blogspot.ca/2012/06/its-time-for-giveaway-summer-beauty.html


----------



## Delilah Chacon (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi everyone! My blog is fairly new but plan to post a lot more once I receive a lot of products ive ordered! 

www.mzsteriyamakeup.blogspot.com


----------



## Gaby Ramos (Aug 14, 2012)

Blog: www.beautybygaby.blogspot.com

Facebook: www.facebook.com/BeautyByGaby


----------



## BlackMutya (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey beauties!

I would like to take the chance and introduce you to both my blog and my facebook page:

Beauteaspot (Wordpress): http://beauteaspot.wordpress.com

Beauteaspot Facebook Page: http://www.facebook.com/beauteaspot

Enjoy!


----------



## amstern (Aug 14, 2012)

Feel free to check out my blog at http://www.kkaboodle.com !

It's a mixture of makeup, beauty products, clothes, tv, movies, current events and anything else that catches my fancy!


----------



## The1nonlymaria (Aug 16, 2012)

_Hi Everyone 



_

_I'm new to all the youtube, blogging, and makeup deal... I finally posted my first video on youtube today.. I know it's not the greatest but I'm sure I will get better in time lol... Would love for you to please come show me love and support and I'll do the same.. I am going to be doing lots of give aways as I mention in my videos so ck it out pls.. Also leave any helping comments that can help me out..._

_xoxo _





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PpyhF4h2cs&amp;feature=plcp


----------



## zorabell (Aug 16, 2012)

I have been blogging for a while it didn't start out as a beauty blog but that is what it turned into. The link to my blog is in my signature, I would love to get suggestions and opinions from everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty Secrets (Aug 17, 2012)

HELLOOOOO, girls !!!
 

Check out the *NEW POST *on my blog !!

Click on this link: http://amazingbeautysecrets.blogspot.com/2012/08/look-of-day-leather-jacket.html

I hope you all enjoy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

XOXO


----------



## Jwls750 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey everyone! Check out my blog, I just posted unboxings for MyGlam and Birchbox on there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.makeupiseverything.blogspot.com


----------



## damla (Aug 20, 2012)

Mine is for wacky ladies who are shopaholics wackylady.com


----------



## liziam (Aug 20, 2012)

http://mysubscriptionaddiction.com

It started as a blog for beauty subscription reviews, but I keep signing up for just about every subscription box I can find!


----------



## angelajude (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi all! You've got some great blogs going on in here. 

I just recently started my blog and my YouTube channel - check it out if you'd like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Blog: Angela Jude

YouTube: angelajudetv


----------



## OiiO (Aug 20, 2012)

I L-O-V-E your blog, I didn't know about half the companies you've mentioned there! Definitely a follower now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *liziam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://mysubscriptionaddiction.com
> 
> It started as a blog for beauty subscription reviews, but I keep signing up for just about every subscription box I can find!


----------



## liziam (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I L-O-V-E your blog, I didn't know about half the companies you've mentioned there! Definitely a follower now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 

Thanks - so good to hear! I'm following your blog too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PDubA (Aug 21, 2012)

Working on my YouTube inner diva - www.youtube.com/maebabe

Would love any feedback you ladies may have!


----------



## mysbaddiction (Aug 24, 2012)

Wow..I'm so happy to find this group! I'm a realatively new blogger,mom of four and work in healthcare. I blog in my spare time and love to share my finds. I could really use some new followers and tips/advice. My blog is about beauty products, reviews, subscription boxes and link to good sites to get free products,samples or just great communities to join. Any help or links/comments welcome! www.mysbaddiction.blogspot.com Thank you and hope to see you there. Now I'm going to look around and browse your blogs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *liziam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://mysubscriptionaddiction.com
> 
> It started as a blog for beauty subscription reviews, but I keep signing up for just about every subscription box I can find!


 I'm having so much fun seeing all the different boxes!  Do you get one in the mail pretty much everyday?


----------



## tameloy (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi everyone! I just discovered this group!

My friend and I just recently launched a brand new blog. Check it out! www.perfumeandplaylists.com.

_*We just had a giveaway for reaching 50 likes on our FB page, and we are planning another giveaway when we reach 100 likes!*_

The prize will be much like the last one we gave away (you can see what it was on our blog) but even better. Thanks everyone! Now to scroll through all these pages and look at all these blogs...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## liziam (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm having so much fun seeing all the different boxes!  Do you get one in the mail pretty much everyday?


Pretty much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ... It's gotten to the point where if I don't see a box at the door when I get home I get concerned!


----------



## Yolita1981 (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm having a Love With Food box giveaway on my blog for the september box.  You must follow my blog in order to enter and there is only 1 day left.  Good Luck Everyone.  http://yoliscornerreview.blogspot.com/2012/08/love-with-food-giveaway_18.html


----------



## Yolita1981 (Aug 26, 2012)

Let me know if anybody enters my giveaway, I would love to know.  The link is in the post above.  Thanks guys.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalisay (Aug 26, 2012)

I changed my blog, here's the new link:

http://beautyonrehab.blogspot.com/


----------



## MakeupByJai (Aug 27, 2012)

http://make-upbyjai.blogspot.com/


----------



## coolcell (Sep 2, 2012)

Nail Polish Blog! http://www.meandmynailpolish.blogspot.com


----------



## Jess Bailey (Sep 3, 2012)

i need to remember to check this thread more often.  so many new blogs to follow - my Google Reader is full!  

the link to my blog is in my sig below and i'm always happy to have new readers!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 4, 2012)

General beauty blog that I just started. I'm definitely going to start posting a lot more about stuff.

http://www.kristinasbeautybag.blogspot.com


----------



## cdelpercio (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey ladies,

I literally just started this blog this week so there's not much on there yet BUT it will be filling up in the coming weeks! Right now, it's just unboxings but I'll probably start putting general reviews on there as well. I'd love some feedback as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://confessionsofaboxaholic.wordpress.com

xx Christina


----------



## Yolita1981 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi guys, I just wanted to let you know that I am having a giveaway on my blog for a Golden Earth product and the winner will get to pick the product they want to try out.  You can enter here http://www.yoliscornerreview.blogspot.com/2012/09/golden-earth-review-and-giveaway.html


----------



## beautyjunkie206 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey ladies!

I wanted to share my blog with you all ! It is filled with lots of beauty box unboxings, NOTD, FOTD, product reviews and much much more! Would love for you to come check it out. Be sure to let me know and I would love to come over to your blog as well!

http://romanianbutterfly206.blogspot.ca/


----------



## fireflyy (Sep 10, 2012)

I just created a blog last month but I figured I'd post it on here anyways. It's called fireflyy - http://www.fireflyy.net

It has mostly just been posts about the various subscription boxes I've received, but majority of them are beauty boxes so I think it still counts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I plan on doing a few posts in the near future about new products I've tried and/or liked.


----------



## Stodtmeister (Sep 10, 2012)

jessicastodtmeister.blogspot.com


----------



## Thecakepie (Sep 11, 2012)

My blog is: *www.cake-pie.com*

A little bit about the site:
Cake and pie are two wonderful things that donâ€™t usually go together but should! Like the metaphor, Cake-pie.com is a blog devoted to *games*, *beauty*, and* life stuff*. Learn more about kickstarters, roguelikes, and indy games while you read about Asian beauty, budget beauty, and some terrific subjects pertaining to life. This is a one-stop shop for info in a safe space for all people.

Youâ€™ll see detailed reviews on *Asian cosmetics*, *bargain beauty*, and *alternative style*. Iâ€™ll teach you what I learn, and with any luck itâ€™ll save you time, money, and face.

A little bit about me:

Iâ€™m Tiffany Martin, and Iâ€™m from the Green Mountain State of *Vermont* (I love it here!). Iâ€™ve been writing and editing in games journalism since 2005.   I wasnâ€™t always a fan of beauty; I used to think that if I let myself enjoy beauty products that I was being shallow and bad (now I know thatâ€™s not true!). I was raised to avoid makeup and â€œbe naturalâ€ but it wasnâ€™t any fun and now I love cosmetic products. The thing is, like other hobbies beauty is a fun way to learn more and feel good, and I think *some people just look down on it unfairly like I used to*.   Iâ€™m a disabled person, which is not a defining part of who I am, but it does give me *a perspective that some people find interesting*.

I hope you'll let me know what you like!


----------



## Stodtmeister (Sep 13, 2012)

nouglypeopleallowed.blogspot.com


----------



## ngardner8503 (Sep 13, 2012)

Here is my blog and I am currently having a giveaway through September 30th for 2 Sinful nail color sets of 5, please check it out!  Who doesn't want free polish?  LOL!

http://nicolesmonthlybeauty.blogspot.com


----------



## makeuptipsdiary (Sep 14, 2012)

Hello, 

Would you ladies be kind and check out my blog? I currently working checking out all the bloggers on this list. Thanks 

http://www.makeuptipsdiary.com/


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am a newB to blogging, so I would appreciate any and all feedback that you may have. I am going through the list of blogs listed above and following you as I go!! If you would do the same, I would greatly appreciate it! Thank you sooo much!!! http://whatiamthinkingaboutnow.blogspot.com/


----------



## ngardner8503 (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone, I am a newB to blogging, so I would appreciate any and all feedback that you may have. I am going through the list of blogs listed above and following you as I go!! If you would do the same, I would greatly appreciate it! Thank you sooo much!!! http://whatiamthinkingaboutnow.blogspot.com/


I followed you, can't wait to see it grow!


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ngardner8503* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I followed you, can't wait to see it grow!


 Thank you! I just did a review on the e.l.f. Villain collection!


----------



## Vanesfelix (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi!

  I'm Vanessa, I'm new here on the beauty fashion and style Yuku. I have a beauty blog I urge you to check out atwww.yourbestfacefirst.com otherwise known as Your BFF! We chat about all emerging trends in the beauty industry and DIY beauty recipes. Like, follow, suggest, leave comments. Let's keep in touch!   Your BFF, Vanessa


----------



## Dalisay (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello,

I'm doing a giveaway on my bog right now, check it out here(second post):

http://beautyonrehab.blogspot.com/


----------



## Thecakepie (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


 Dalisay, I sent you a PM about a problem I was having with comments. I hope it helps!


----------



## Dalisay (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Thecakepie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dalisay, I sent you a PM about a problem I was having with comments. I hope it helps!


 Fixed! Thanks so much for letting me know!


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 26, 2012)

Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/fairestofalltheland

Blog:

http://fairest-of-all.blogspot.com/


----------



## abrunetteduet (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello girls! We just found Makeup Talk and are excited to find some new blogs through this site!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yay! 

We write A Brunette Duet, a beauty and style blog.  We do reviews, tutorials, nails, and a few fashion posts here and there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope you enjoy it and let us know what you think!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks so much! 

-Steph &amp; Laura


----------



## pinkmommy (Sep 28, 2012)

hello girls, I just found this makeup talk and I am really really excited about this beauty bloggers group. Hope you can find time to visit and follow my blog. I would really appreciate it. Thank you so much

http://www.pinkmommy3030.blogspot.com 

-Milna


----------



## Alisha Ashley (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey I just Re-Vamped my blog I would love for people to check it out!

it is a Beauty Blog so enjoy!

http://vivaciousvenusbeautyoasis.blogspot.com/

Facebook Page

http://www.facebook.com/VivaciousVenusBeautyOasis


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 29, 2012)

I just started out a week ago so I'd definitely appreciate it if y'all would poke around! Looking forward to browsing all of your blogs too!

http://the-hsf.blogspot.com/


----------



## pinkmommy (Sep 30, 2012)

have you read my latest blog post? It's the 20 question TAG!! check out my blog and follow me http://pinkmommy3030.blogspot.com, 11 more followers and I will be doing a Giveaway!!


----------



## Susan Wong (Oct 1, 2012)

HI everybody!  I'm new to this forum.  This is my blog - www,susanwong.blogspot.sg  where I share how to maintain a youthful look ^^


----------



## loveroxie (Oct 2, 2012)

I would appreciate if you visit my blog as well &lt;3

http://loveroxie.com

I always visit back and return comments.

xoxo


----------



## beauty2go (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey everyone!

My beauty blog is this one: http://beauty2goblog.blogspot.ro/

Currently, there is a poll opened, regarding drugstore make-up brands, I'm very curious about your favourite one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yolita1981 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi guys,

I just wanted to let you know I am having a Tisano Chocolate Tea and Tisano Dark Chocolate Nibbles Giveaway on my blog. http://yoliscornerreview.blogspot.com/2012/10/tisano-chocolate-tea-and-giveaway.html


----------



## beautyexpert (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey all beauty bloggers,

I have a beauty and lifestyle blog. The main concept behind it to familiarize every girl to their beauty and loveliness. Every girl is beautiful however to enhance their beauty ,lifestyle and overall persona they needed some guidance therefore not only I myself is writing but also taking services of best experts to write for my blog too so my readers get all in one place related to their beauty and lifestyle.

Check my blog at http://beautifulandlovely.com/

I hope you'll find it informative  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wels5711 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey everyone I am looking forward to checking out everyone's blogs mine is http://pcobeauty.blogspot.com/


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 15, 2012)

Not much going on on my blog, but I did just put up a tutorial on how to spot fake OPI minis....

http://janeofalltrades.wordpress.com/2012/10/08/how-to-spot-counterfeit-fake-opi-mini-polishes/


----------



## BrightsideBabe (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi ladies! I have a giveaway for Bath &amp; body Works products happening now and I also host a weekly blog hop that is great for networking, gaining new followers, and finding new reads. Starts every Friday. Come check me out, and leave me a comment so I can follow back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks, Kristin [=http://meetmeonthebrightside.blogspot.com][/]


----------



## ngardner8503 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrightsideBabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi ladies! I have a giveaway for Bath &amp; body Works products happening now and I also host a weekly blog hop that is great for networking, gaining new followers, and finding new reads. Starts every Friday. Come check me out, and leave me a comment so I can follow back
> 
> 
> ...


I followed you!  Would you be so kind as to follow me back? my blog is in my signature!


----------



## Yolita1981 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm having a giveaway for a Goodies Company September Box on my blog. http://www.yoliscornerreview.blogspot.com/2012/10/goodies-company-september-box-giveaway.html.  Good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## denise89 (Oct 20, 2012)

Please check out my blog, I will do the same. I just created it today but will be updating it often! http://letskisstomakeup.blogspot.com

It is mainly beauty and fashion related  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Doris Allen (Oct 20, 2012)

So many great blogs here!!!


----------



## madcute (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello everyone! My blog is called MADCUTE and so far the primary focus has been on fragrance however I do have some reviews of makeup and subscription services as well. Starting tomorrow, I will being posting photos/interviews of my friend's beauty bags/vanities. Please have a look!

getmadcute.com

Thanks &lt;3


----------



## ngardner8503 (Oct 22, 2012)

In the past couple months I have really started getting into nail art...here is a sample of what you'll see on my blog....





I also get all sorts of subscriptions including Glossybox, Julep, Birchbox, Beauty Army, and Ipsy (formerly MyGlam).  Please go to my blog and check it out and follow it if you like it!!!  http://nicolesmonthlybeauty.blogspot.com


----------



## yummybeauty (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello girlies! 
Would love for you guys to check out my personal beauty blog @​ www.yummybeauty.com​ A blog about all the yummiest beauty secrets!​ Every day I add new tips and product reviews!  Being from Brazil, we have our little secrets that no one else knows!​ Come check it out!​  ​ Also, like me on facebook!​ facebook.com/yummybeauty​  ​ Thanks a bunch!​  ​ Lisa Glam​


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey there...My blog is new, but already doing well. The link is in my signature! Thanx for reading! =)


----------



## MakeUp4U (Oct 25, 2012)

http://makemeupguide.blogspot.com/


----------



## Paula Lipari (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi all, I have just started my blog recently about all things hair makeup and beauty would love for you to check it out.

www.beautyknowitall.com.au

Thanks

xxx


----------



## MakeUp4U (Oct 25, 2012)

http://makemeupguide.blogspot.com/


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My blog is really new and I'm having some technical problems atm(computer is down with all the pictures for my new posts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ), I'm really excited about the whole blogging thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> tho I don't have followers, I did follow some of the blogs posted here, and wanted to follow all...but there are 200+ posts here so...that would be a while XD Hope you guys check it out and like the posts I made so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a lot of things to write about just haven't been able to do so just yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 29, 2012)

mine is http://missglammygirl.blogspot.com/ I just updated the layout. let me know if you like it!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 29, 2012)

Oops I messed the memo about the group! I thought we were using the other thread. I guess I'll just post again here and join the group.

A friend and I have been hard at work at launching our new combined blog. Please check it out here

Ever Vain

We don't haven't an official blogroll yet, but we're definitely looking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hit me up so we can be friends!


----------



## Toothfairy (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello everybody! I'm new here and would like to share my blog with you, follow if you like, I always follow back!

toothfairygardy.blogspot.gr

xx


----------



## SimplyBlushed (Nov 9, 2012)

*Hi Everyone!*​ *Please check out my Beauty Blog, I follow back!*​ 
 ​ *www.SimplyBlushed.com*​


----------



## Jessica Beck (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi! I have a beauty blog which i do nail of the day posts, reviews, hauls and other beauty related posts. I actually just gave my blog a makeover today and I'm super happy with the way it turned out.

http://bellsbeauty-bellsbeauty.blogspot.com/


----------



## delaniamarvella (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi guys! I post makeup tutorials on youtube.

Please check out my *youtube* channel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />​ _*marvelladelania*_​ http://www.youtube.com/user/marvelladelania​


----------



## BlushAndBarbell (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello! I just started my blog about a month ago, and I update everyday.

http://blushandbarbells.com/

I blog about makeup and workouts.

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## lolidragonnn (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi I've just recently started a beauty blog and will try to post every two days! Please check it out and leave comments/feedback, thank you!! Lolilovesbeauty.weebly.comhttp://Lolilovesbeauty.weebly.com


----------



## lizzie123 (Nov 19, 2012)

hi makeuptalkers

i just created myself a beauty blog and i am in desperate need o following some people

Link it here for everyone to check out.

Follow your fellow members and receive follows in return! Find interesting new blogs and see into your new friends makeup mind!

http://ciaobellalov3.blogspot.com/


----------



## OiiO (Nov 19, 2012)

Great job, lizzie123!

I'm honored to see that you've been inspired by my blog (_*Glamorable!*_) and I wish you all the best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *lizzie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hi makeuptalkers
> 
> ...


----------



## Dalisay (Nov 19, 2012)

Check my blog out: http://beautyonrehab.blogspot.com/ Last few days until the giveaway is over!


----------



## OnceUponatime (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi I'm a beauty blogger, sorta new my blog is only 2 months old and I would love if you ladies, could look at it and  give me so feed back.

If you leave your link I would gladly follow you back thanks &lt;3

http://onceuponatime4me.blogspot.com/


----------



## teafeathers (Nov 26, 2012)

I just started my beauty / lifestyle blog!

http://teafeathers.blogspot.com


----------



## lizzie123 (Nov 26, 2012)

I followed and i love your blog


----------



## OnceUponatime (Nov 26, 2012)

I follow you Tea and lizzie on blogloving plz follow me back =) http://onceuponatime4me.blogspot.com/


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Nov 26, 2012)

I have never seen this group or this topic! But awesome Idea! 

Visit my blog, leave comments, Follow me and I'll be sure to return the luv!

My blog: http://ibdfm.blogspot.com


----------



## lilstephh (Dec 9, 2012)

Check out my beauty blog at: ​  ​ *http://lilstephh.blogspot.ca*​  ​ xx​


----------



## Pinkgirl84 (Dec 11, 2012)

http://glamruslooks.blogspot.com/

this is my blog link is above its about nail polish, hauls and makeup


----------



## Generalissima (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello everyone

Just started a new blog and would looove feedback its obsessionbeautyblog.blogpot.com Thanks guys!!


----------



## OiiO (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> Just started a new blog and would looove feedback its obsessionbeautyblog.blogpot.com Thanks guys!!


 I went to check out your blog and what comes up is some religious website...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 13, 2012)

I think she made a typo writing it down, change it to: .blogspot and it will work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Generalissima (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I went to check out your blog and what comes up is some religious website...


 Haha that is too funny I'm so sorry..yeah BeautyMadn3ss was right I was typing too fast. Still that's funny. Love both of your blogs btw I'm still trying to get the lighting thing down for pictures and y'alls look awesome


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 13, 2012)

haha thx the bf always says I'm getting it wrong blah blah blah, but that happens when your bf is super OCD XD 

I'm trying to follow your blog, but I can't see the follow option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Generalissima (Dec 14, 2012)

Fixed it! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## JPatrone711 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi everyone! My name is Jennifer and I live in New York. I declare myself a makeup and nail polish junkie!! 




 But arent we all here on makeuptalk? Anyways, I decided to do something with the knowledge and passion I have for beauty and turn it into a channel on YouTube! Maybe you guys can check it out and if you like my video, hopefully subscribe!! Hope you enjoy!! 

http://www.youtube.com/patronebeauty 

XoXOJennifer.


----------



## JPatrone711 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi everyone! My name is Jennifer and I live in New York. I declare myself a makeup and nail polish junkie!! 



 But arent we all here on makeuptalk? Anyways, I decided to do something with the knowledge and passion I have for beauty and turn it into a channel on YouTube! Maybe you guys can check it out and if you like my video, hopefully subscribe!! Hope you enjoy!! 

Here is my first videooooo!!





  
XoXOJennifer.


----------



## cranraspberry (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi! I'm most definitely a makeup newbie, as well as a deal seeker. My blog is mostly about deals and my latest makeup adventures and discoveries.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's the link: http://cranraspberryblog.wordpress.com/


----------



## itsjiawun (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm an awkward 16 year old girl who blogs and does youtube videos! I love all things beauty; nails, makeup, hair. I have a dream of working for MAC &amp; being a makeup artist, but all I can do now is blog and hopefully, help &amp; inspire others. Help make a girl's dreams come true; follow? &lt;3

http://www.beautynerd-bynight.blogspot.com


----------



## Freezymama (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Ladies!

So I jumped on the blogging bandwagon! This is all new to me and I hope I can keep up with it.  I would love for you to follow me. I will follow each and everyone of you too!!!

www.midwestmommakeupandstyle.com

check it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Like I said, I just started this, so ....let's see how it goes! 

&lt;3


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 27, 2012)

Very new to the blogging world. If you follow me, I will follow you back.






http://heathershavenwisconsin.blogspot.com


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 2, 2013)

I started the new year with my first blog: http://rougerequired.blogspot.com It's all about beauty, but with a special love for nail polish.


----------



## ashbrooke (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi, beauty queens! Loving all these blogs. So awesome to see people out there with the same passion as me.

Check out my beauty/fashion blog!
www.beautybyashbrooke.wordpress.com

I have so much fun posting blogs about products I love, trends, and everything in between!

Stop by and let me know what you think! I love learning new things from people who read my posts.
Thank you!


----------



## GiggleBlush (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello, everyone!

My name is Claudia. My beauty blog is still a baby, just a year old!

Feel free to follow me and check out my blog full of makeup, subscription boxes, and cats. Cats!

I never knew the beauty blog community was this huge! It'd be nice to have someone to chat about this side of beauty. 

*Check it out: *http://giggleblush.blogspot.com/


----------



## VicC (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm a new blogger so it's nice to read others blogs as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mine is http://laceandcameo.blogspot.com Come and say hello!


----------



## daisyyflower (Jan 5, 2013)

I am also new to the blogger world and I hope I get to meet new people. I would absolutely love to follow all of you 



. http://daisyyflower.blogspot.com


----------



## Souly (Jan 5, 2013)

www.soulystones.blogspot.com

I will follow you back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aislinm (Jan 7, 2013)

Would love it if people could check out my beauty blog that I started a few days ago and gave me some feedback  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

http://thebeautycollection.wordpress.com/

Thanks so much


----------



## OiiO (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *aislinm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Would love it if people could check out my beauty blog that I started a few days ago and gave me some feedback  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Very lovely blog, I love the layout and how clean it is.

Keep it up and you'll have lots of subscribers in no time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aislinm (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Very lovely blog, I love the layout and how clean it is.
> ...


 Thank you so much for this positive feedback! It really does mean a lot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AddisonElinor (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey, loves! 
I'm just starting to get back on my feet with blogging/vlogging after a brief hiatus, but I would love it if you checked out my blog/connected with me. 

http://www.addisonelinor.blogspot.com


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi!  I just launched my blog on New Year's Day.  I'm going to be doing a lot of subscription box reviews, and I'm trying to get everything set up.  Check it out here:

http://amagicalmom.blogspot.com

Also, I have what may seem like a really silly question.  I created a Facebook page for my blog, and I want to use that page to post my blog reviews onto a company's website (i.e. I just did a Cravebox review, and I want to use my blog FB page to post a link to Cravebox's Facebook page.  However, when I try to post, it looks like just some random user posted, it doesn't show my profile pic or blog name.  Am I doing something wrong?)  I don't want to use my personal page because I'm trying to stay fairly anonymous.  Should I create a "personal" FB page under my blogger name and use that to post on company pages?

Thanks in advance for any help!  I feel so dumb right now... lol


----------



## AuntOly (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi, I just tarted a blog.. I would appreciate your feedback and subscription. http://uncompromisingbeauty.blogspot.com/2013/01/welcome.html


----------



## chicbeaute (Jan 17, 2013)

*Hi everyone! I've just started beauty blogging. Please check out my blog at loverosalyn.blogspot.com and let me know your thoughts and opinions. Thank you and appreciate it! *

*love, rosalyn*


----------



## Emilie (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi dolls!!!!! I recently just started the whole beauty blogging and I am so excited to start sharing!!! here is my site link : http://beautyismyheaven.blogspot.com/  

 I would love to meet some new people and exchange our love for beauty! Will follow back for sure! Hope to hear from you soon!!!! xoxo - EM


----------



## beautybitey (Jan 22, 2013)

please check out our beauty and fashion blog http://beautybitey.wordpress.com thankss!


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *VicC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm a new blogger so it's nice to read others blogs as well
> 
> 
> ...


 I just started following.


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *GiggleBlush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello, everyone!
> 
> ...


 I just started following.


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Check my blog out: http://beautyonrehab.blogspot.com/
> 
> Last few days until the giveaway is over!


 Following


----------



## Saman (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I request all of you amazing makeup artists here to please have a look at my blog !

I all highly appreciate it

http://colourobsession.wordpress.com/

looking forward for youe views about my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

xoxo


----------



## Saman (Jan 27, 2013)

Please visit my blog ! I do makeup looks, Jewellery haul ,Product review and much more.

http://colourobsession.wordpress.com/

xoxo


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello, doll, to you!  Just started following, feel free to click the link in my siggy to follow back! I can't wait to see all the fun stuff you learn in beauty school!



> Originally Posted by *Emilie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi dolls!!!!! I recently just started the whole beauty blogging and I am so excited to start sharing!!! here is my site link : http://beautyismyheaven.blogspot.com/
> 
> I would love to meet some new people and exchange our love for beauty! Will follow back for sure! Hope to hear from you soon!!!! xoxo - EM


----------



## ashleyxo (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey Beauty Blog Girls!

I recently started a new beauty blog and would love it if you would check it out and let me know what you think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love getting subscription boxes and sharing my favorite products with other beauty lovers. I am also interested in looking at other beauty blogs, so feel free to post yours and I'll take a look!

Make sure to follow my blog if you like what you see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.ashleyelizabeth21.blogspot.com


----------



## ashleyxo (Jan 27, 2013)

I recently started my own beauty blog!

Follow if you like what you see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.ashleyelizabeth21.blogspot.com


----------



## ashleyxo (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey! I started following your blog! Feel free to click my blog link to start following mine!

http://www.ashleyelizabeth21.blogspot.com


----------



## MissPrissTiff (Jan 28, 2013)

Http://MissPrissTiff.Blogspot.com Twitter: MissPriss_Tiff I'm just a simple girl who loves all things beautiful! Come by &amp; check out my blog &amp; say: "hi!", I love new visitors &amp; can't wait to share my love for makeup &amp; beauty with everyone else! Mostly reviews &amp; swatches, as well as my monthly subscription boxes! Thanks for stopping by! -Tiffany...


----------



## Saman (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Http://MissPrissTiff.Blogspot.com
> 
> Twitter: MissPriss_Tiff
> ...


lovely blog ! I was going to get NYX ultra pearl mania soon. your post makes me wana hurry up !


----------



## Saman (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautybitey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> please check out our beauty and fashion blog http://beautybitey.wordpress.com thankss!


 LOvely Blog !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaiteS (Jan 28, 2013)

So I just signed up for this site as well as my Blog!

maitesiladi.blogspot.com

Mostly Hauls/Unboxing for Beauty Boxes.


----------



## lisak0417 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi guys!  I'm new to this site and to blogging as well, but this seems like a great way to explore other blogs and to "meet" fellow bloggers.  I'm definitely an amateur at this, but I'm still having fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I can't wait to check out your blogs!

Here's mine:  www.ameliorerlavie.blogspot.com

Lisa


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm a beauty Vlogger and I'd LOVE to have ya'll check out my channel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> www.youtube.com/drugsnmakeup

I am gonna go through this thread and follow anyone with a youtube channel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't blog yet, but plan on doing that soon.


----------



## GiggleBlush (Feb 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just started following.

Thanks for the follow! 



 There are a lot of great blogs on here.


----------



## MandiMay (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey guys,

I just stumbled across this thread after a simple Google search: How to get people to notice my beauty blog? I'm a 25-year-old journalist (sort of -- I have my degree at least...) from Long Island, makeup-obsessed, just like the rest of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just started blogging recently and it honestly helps to read everyone's replies about how you always have to expect to start slow. I feel like I'm only blogging for myself and a handful of girlfriends, but I am at least having fun with it. So far, I've only really done in-depth reviews on products I have (I buy so much makeup every week .. I have a stupidly high-paying job and a really bad makeup shopping habit), but I'm trying to integrate more beauty news into my blog, since news/journalism is my background, and whatever other features I find along the way. I'm just starting out, so any tips/advice/suggestions/constructive criticism greatly appreciated.

My makeup &amp; beauty blog is called HUSH Beauty, it's at *www.hushbeautyblog.com*.

I can't wait to check out all the blogs on this thread and thumb through these boards some more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So happy I stumbled upon these forums. 

*Amanda*

_www.hushbeautyblog.com_

(Email, removed, please read the Terms of Service.)


----------



## Glamourdazeblog (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi girls.

I run a vintage fashion blog called Glamourdaze.

Also a Vintage fashion film archive on Youtube . I adore exploring and celebrating the development of womens fashions and beauty modes from Edwardian times through the 1920s, 1930s, 1940s and 1950s.

So that's my introduction. Looking forward to connecting and posting on this very interesting site.

(Links removed, please read the Terms of Service.)


----------



## SadPanda (Feb 7, 2013)

I just started blogging about my humble experiences with my beauty subscriptions.

thelazymakeuplady.blogspot.com


----------



## jaydhagberg (Feb 7, 2013)

Jay'd Hagberg, MUA &lt;- Check it out! I also have a vlog on YouTube!


----------



## Killian R (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi everyone!

My beauty blog link is:  http://indulgenceonabudget.blogspot.co.uk/

Please check it out for great products and advice on a budget!  Thanks!


----------



## ablueorange (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey everyone! I recently relaunched my blog! I would love if you could check it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

www.girlgotglitter.com


----------



## SistaPlease (Feb 15, 2013)

I have a beauty blog and youtube channel! I mainly focus on product reviews on my blog and makeup tutorials on my youtube channel. I would love for you guys to check it out when you get the time. I have been going through this thread myself and checking out all the wonderful blogs. Thanks!

Beauty Blog: Sista, please! Beauty Blog 

Youtube Channel: Sista, please! Makeup Tutorials


----------



## OffTheBandwagon (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi guys!!! It's great to hear about so many new bloggers, like myself, and have a huge list of other blogs to check out!  I'm looking forward to checking out some of these links  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  If any of you have some extra time to kill check out my blog, http://offthebandwagonblog.blogspot.com

I'd love to hear you're feedback and comments!!


----------



## mrsbeautyjunkie (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello everyone I hope you can check out my beauty blog and follow and comment. Some feedback would be great 

http://mrsbeautyjunkie83.blogspot.co.uk/

Thank you all xxxx


----------



## Niyah2325 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Everyone!

I'm new here to makeup talk.
I'm Niyah. I'm 19 and in my last year of university. I've just started making videos on youtube, and I'll link my channel below. 

Any feedback or tips you have for me would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!

-xoxo Niyah

www.youtube.com/NiyahsBeautyCorner


----------



## khigg514 (Feb 24, 2013)

I've been blogging for a few months now. I've had a passion for makeup and beauty since I was a kid and after many years of people telling me I should blog or be a makeup artist I finally did it. The only problem is.... I can't seem to get more followers. I love my blog and I think my way of writing is unique. I get plenty of page views and insights but no one seems to be clicking that follow button.  I'm not sure if my layout makes it unclear on how to follow but I'd really like some input on how to make it better. Check it out. Leave me your feedback and please follow. I've tried to share this link before and got a warning for advertising my blog. Hopefully this forum is where it's ok to post it.  

Http://justkatia.blogspot.com


----------



## Souly (Feb 24, 2013)

Following all the newbies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Julianna2314 (Feb 27, 2013)

Beautybyjulianna.blogspot.com


----------



## dolcebeautyx (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a new blog! Dolce Beauty, Fashion &amp; Lifestyle focuses on beauty and makeup reviews, fashion inspiration, and general lifestyle comments. I'd love to get in contact with other bloggers, find new blogs, and hear about new products &amp; reviews. Tips/comments/suggestions are very welcome!

http://dolcebeautyx.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 5, 2013)

following all the new comers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lucyla8 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi everyone!  

I started a blog earlier this year mostly to review my newfound addiction - subscription boxes, etc...  http://lucyla8.wordpress.com

(It's named Fishing for Entertainment only because I found a really cute layout with the sea/fishing theme) 




  I'm open to any/all suggestions you may have!


----------



## sadie1228 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

I've recently start a blog reviewing Canadian Subscription Boxes. I realized that we don't have as many fun ones as you lucky ladies in the US so I hope to create a list of all the best ones in Canada - http://ayearofboxes.wordpress.com/.

I also came on her to find other subscription box blogs as I am definitely addicted!!

Sadie


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sadie1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> ...


 My blog is not only centered on sub box, but I definitely post about all the ones I get and have gotten  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sadie1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> ...


 Hi Sadie! 

Most of my posts are about various subscription boxes that I have personally tried, the link is in my siggy if you want to check it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mala (Mar 9, 2013)

Here is my beauty blog: *http://beautyneeds.infiniteinfo.net*

I visited these blogs.

*http://www.beautyobsessed2.blogspot.com/   *Fantastic images. Would love to read the content leisurely.

http://girlgotglitter.blogspot.com                          Effectively monetized

http://girlyenthusiast.com/                                  Like the blogging style. Subscribed to feed.

Would like to visit others' blogs too.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mala* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is my beauty blog: *http://beautyneeds.infiniteinfo.net*
> 
> ...


 I like the layout of your blog, it looks like a web-magazine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Erica Riley (Mar 11, 2013)

My blog is onesizefitsallblog.blogspot.com. I blog about beauty products, subscription boxes, running, etc. I hope you will visit and subscribe! I'm a new blogger and am excited about getting started, but I need more readers! I appreciate your feedback and suggestions, too! Thanks!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 11, 2013)

This is my blog related to beauty stuff. It has subscription box reviews, but includes pet boxes, lifestyle boxes, etc, in addition to the beauty box reviews. www.subscriptionboxtalk.com

I'm a professional writer so I have a couple of blogs that I enjoy doing as my "fun" writing rather than my "making a living" work, lol.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 11, 2013)

Not sure if I've posted by blog yet, but it's http://www.drugsnmakeup.wordpress.com I'd love it if you'd check it out!


----------



## Kattzzz (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey Ashley!  I just followed your blog!  I recently started one too, about my nail polish obsession, check it out http://diaryofapolishaholic.blogspot.com/

Kat


----------



## lineyourlips (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello everyone!! My blog can be found www.lineyourlips.com. Please visit and comment! I will do the same. Have a great day!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 15, 2013)

I just started a beauty blog (1 post so far). I'd love for people to visit and give me tips. I'll gladly do the same to all the people who have already posted. www.blackmagicrose.com


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 15, 2013)

I just started too. Come see me and if you have any feedback id love to hear!! Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. http://booksandwarpaint82.wordpress.com


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 15, 2013)

I just visited 11 pages worth of blogs! 






It was interesting to see how many of them no longer exist or haven't been updated in a long time. It was also cool to see people who were just starting out then have really successful blogs now. I subscribed to so many blogs. My email will be full everyday!


----------



## Raynekitten (Mar 15, 2013)

I started a new beauty blogger group for bbloggers who want to talk to other beauty bloggers bounce ideas, talk about giveaways, sales and what not

https://www.facebook.com/groups/225626564250831/


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 15, 2013)

I only started blogging in January, but I am really enjoying it. Does it ever feel funny taking photos of yourself, though?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nail polish is my favorite thing to blog about, but I talk about makeup and skincare as well. I have so many samples from different subscription boxes to review.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just visited 11 pages worth of blogs!
> 
> ...


 yup it happens, lots of people abandon their blogs, some of us just keep on working hard to get lots of content in ours ^^


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I only started blogging in January, but I am really enjoying it. Does it ever feel funny taking photos of yourself, though?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nail polish is my favorite thing to blog about, but I talk about makeup and skincare as well. I have so many samples from different subscription boxes to review.


 I've always taken pictures of myself XD it feels funny to take pictures of like everything I buy XD


----------



## urbandecaylover (Mar 20, 2013)

posted twice...sorry


----------



## urbandecaylover (Mar 20, 2013)

My Blog is http://www.makeup-loving-momma.blogspot.com/


----------



## xuvious (Mar 22, 2013)

I maintain a beauty and fashion blog at http://www.xuvious.com

I love reading other blogs! I guess I'll find plenty here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rae1216 (Mar 22, 2013)

I resently started a hair/makeup blog.

http://lookslockslife.wordpress.com/


----------



## iPretty949 (Mar 24, 2013)

Finally! I promised myself to make use of my time wisely!

I appreciate if you'll check out my new blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have subscription boxes review so far but will be adding more soon like DIYs, travels and beauty articles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-----
the beautyHolic bella
http://modernpinay.com/


----------



## LLwynog (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello lovelies, 

I recently started my own beauty/sub boxes/reviews/whatever blog: http://www.llwynogsays.wordpress.com 

Come and visit! &lt;3


----------



## OiiO (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally! I promised myself to make use of my time wisely!
> 
> ...


 Very simple and classy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love it!


----------



## vecoya (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey I'm new to makeuptalk! But my sister and I just started a blog greenevdc.com where makeup and beauty is one the topics. I also blog for mybrownboxblog.com which is a GREAT blog that caters to beauty and makeup. Please check us out. I definitely will be checking out some of you ladies lovely blogs!! Hope everyone is having a great day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krendall (Mar 27, 2013)

I feel stupid because I can't figure out how to put my blog in my signature.  Can someone help me?


----------



## GiggleBlush (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Krendall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel stupid because I can't figure out how to put my blog in my signature.  Can someone help me?


 Click on your account name at the top right, then scroll allllll the way down. Right underneath your pictures should be "Your Forum Signature." Hope that helps!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Krendall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel stupid because I can't figure out how to put my blog in my signature.  Can someone help me?


 Here's some detailed instructions from a post waaaay back.  Hope they help!

"To edit your forum signature, navigate to the My Profile tab.  Below your image gallery, you will see a section called "Your Forum Signature."  Below that is the "Edit Signature" button.  Click here, format your signature (text, links, bolding, and italics only), and click save."


----------



## vecoya (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't see "Your Forum signature" at all. Will I see that option later when I have participated more? I see a phrase that says "the rest of your profile will become visible when you've participated in forums"


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vecoya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't see "Your Forum signature" at all. Will I see that option later when I have participated more? I see a phrase that says "the rest of your profile will become visible when you've participated in forums"


 I believe you have to have at least 10 posts before that option opens up.


----------



## dontstoptherain (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi guys, Im just New here. Im excited to view yeall Beauty Blogs . Still getting the hang and still trying to read stuff in here, in the meantime yeall can check my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> http://plsdontstoptherain.blogspot.com/ 

One Love, Rain


----------



## Krendall (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *GiggleBlush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Click on your account name at the top right, then scroll allllll the way down. Right underneath your pictures should be "Your Forum Signature." Hope that helps!


 Thanks!  I wasn't scrolling down enough!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Krendall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!  I wasn't scrolling down enough!


 I visited your blog. I am a huge Depeche Mode fan. I actually followed them around the country (and Canada) for their Exciter tour, and I have a DM tattoo. It's almost embarrassing to admit hahaha. Do you have a way to follow your blog by email with feedburner or anything? I want to subscribe, but I almost never go to Bloglovin. If not, I can just check in the old fashioned way! 

Oh, and I also have four cats... are we secretly sisters or something?


----------



## iPretty949 (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very simple and classy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love it!


Aww, thank you! Was thinking of changing the theme but I am pretty happy with it. I checked out your blog and love it too!


----------



## prettypurchases (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm new too and don't have a lot of posts yet but there are many to come!

I would appreciate if you could check my blog out and leave feedback

If you like it follow and I will happily follow back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://prettypurchases.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Krendall (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I visited your blog. I am a huge Depeche Mode fan. I actually followed them around the country (and Canada) for their Exciter tour, and I have a DM tattoo. It's almost embarrassing to admit hahaha. Do you have a way to follow your blog by email with feedburner or anything? I want to subscribe, but I almost never go to Bloglovin. If not, I can just check in the old fashioned way!
> ...


 Oh my gosh, this is too funny.  I have the phoenix that Dave has tattooed on my right shoulder.  I know it's cheesy, but it means something to me.  I've been driving everyone crazy with this new album coming out; everyone's relieved it's finally here!  I'm trying to see them in Atlanta and Tampa this year, which will be my fifth and sixth time.  I'm going to try and learn how to add buttons to follow my blog by email.  I'm so stupid when it comes to stuff like that.  I mean, I couldn't even figure out how to put it in my signature!  Ha ha.  Anyways, your post made my day!


----------



## Krendall (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Krendall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my gosh, this is too funny.  I have the phoenix that Dave has tattooed on my right shoulder.  I know it's cheesy, but it means something to me.  I've been driving everyone crazy with this new album coming out; everyone's relieved it's finally here!  I'm trying to see them in Atlanta and Tampa this year, which will be my fifth and sixth time.  I'm going to try and learn how to add buttons to follow my blog by email.  I'm so stupid when it comes to stuff like that.  I mean, I couldn't even figure out how to put it in my signature!  Ha ha.  Anyways, your post made my day!


 Okay, I figured it out.  It wasn't hard.


----------



## MissRux (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello beautiful ladies, i invite you to come and visit my beauty blog: http://www.goldandsilversparkles.com _(Removed per Terms of Service__)_  I'm still new here and trying to get the hang of it, but i will try to stay as active as possible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jallu (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Ladies!
 

My blog is Canadian Box Addict. It's a subscription box resource and review site aimed at Canadians. There isn't a whole lot out there geared towards us so when I started my subscription box journey it was hard finding reviews and information on Canadian based boxes and boxes that shipped to Canada. I'm trying to pull together a comprehensive resource. There is info on some American boxes too and I also post product reviews and fashion/style stuff once in a while.

http://cdnboxaddict.blogspot.ca/


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm a long-time lurker here on MUT, but I LOVE this forum, and would love to share my beauty/mommy blog with you all!
http://onlyaveragemom.blogspot.com

I hope you all enjoy it, and if you follow my blog, I will follow back.

Thank you, and stay beautiful!


----------



## sandysbeautybox (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi everyone!! I'm new to this group but I'm very excited that I found it!! I am a youtuber and I make beauty videos ! Ou also follow back and love to keep in contact with my followers ! Check out my channel and let me know what you guys think!! Also I love to hear new ideas and request!! Bye beauties! Sandy Www.youtube.com/sandysbeautybox Www.instagram.com/sandysbeautybox


----------



## sandysbeautybox (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello everyone !! New to this groups!! I'm a make-up fanatic!! I'm also a youtuber and instagrammer ! Follow me I follow back!! Let me know what you guys think of my channel!' Www.youtube.com/sandysbeautybox Thank you!'


----------



## morre22 (Apr 10, 2013)

After being absent for awhile I finally made some new posts, check it out =] (link is in my signature)

Reading a bunch of your blogs now =]


----------



## vecoya (Apr 11, 2013)

thanks very helpful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vecoya (Apr 11, 2013)

super cool blog!


----------



## BeautyBard (Apr 14, 2013)

What a great source for me to browse others' blogs! Excited to have found this group  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Would love for you to join me on my blog at www.beautybard.com/beauty-blog!


----------



## Pretty Squared (Apr 15, 2013)

long time lurker, finally joining in the forums. 

My sister and I blog together at Pretty Squared http://prettysquared.blogspot.com/ - we'd love new readers and more beauty blogger friends so be sure to drop by! 

Miranda and Mackenzie M.


----------



## NailLuxxe (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I'd like to share my blog with you all - NAIL LUXXE

http://thenailluxxe.wordpress.com

Nail Luxxe is a beauty blog with a _'slight' _focus on nails



  Would love you to check it out

_*NL xoxo*_


----------



## Ericachristina (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have been trying to check out and follow some of your blogs but it is going to take some time to get through them all lol! There are a lot of us bloggers on here.

I would appreciate it if you girls stop by my blog and check it out as well the link is below.

I post a lot on beauty, makeup reviews, makeup looks, hair and hair products, travel, as well as other things that I want to share with everyone. I try to appeal to a large audience.

I have a few new makeup looks I am going to post in the coming week. 

the link is http://ericafashionbeautytravelandmore.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Ericachristina (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emilie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi dolls!!!!! I recently just started the whole beauty blogging and I am so excited to start sharing!!! here is my site link : http://beautyismyheaven.blogspot.com/
> 
> I would love to meet some new people and exchange our love for beauty! Will follow back for sure! Hope to hear from you soon!!!! xoxo - EM


 Nice blog! I like that you post about a variety of topics as well as beauty related topics, That is what I do in my blog. I also like your makeup in this picture very natural.

I am trying to follow as many of you as I can...I know how difficult it is to be a blogger in a world of so many bloggers!


----------



## Ericachristina (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyxo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey! I started following your blog! Feel free to click my blog link to start following mine!
> 
> http://www.ashleyelizabeth21.blogspot.com


 Started following please check mine out at http://ericafashionbeautytravelandmore.blogspot.ca/

I have followed a few people tonight, but I think it is time for bed


----------



## Ericachristina (Apr 17, 2013)

I changed the named of my blog to

http://diaryofatrendaholic.blogspot.ca/

just letting everyone know


----------



## Ericachristina (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyxo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Beauty Blog Girls!
> 
> ...


 Hi I followed your blog will you please check mine out the link is 

http://diaryofatrendaholic.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Ericachristina (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kattzzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Ashley!  I just followed your blog!  I recently started one too, about my nail polish obsession, check it out http://diaryofapolishaholic.blogspot.com/
> 
> Kat


 Kattzzz, I also followed yours, can you take a look at mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

http://diaryofatrendaholic.blogspot.ca/

thanks


----------



## doreajoy (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi there! My name is Dorea and I'm new here. I'm a 25 year old beauty and fashion enthusiast and I recently started a YouTube Channel:

http://www.youtube.com/user/doreajoy

I'd love it if you checked it out! Just posted a review of the Benefit Fake Up Concealer last night.

Looking forward to getting to know you ladies and checking out your blogs/channels!


----------



## PoChu Tang (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey everyone! I've just started my beauty blog. I would love it if you guys checked out my blog and will be checking out/following many! 

I plan to post things from personal life to anything beauty related. Let me know what you guys think

http://pokachuu.blogspot.com.au/

Greatly appreciated! &lt;3

&lt;3 Pochu


----------



## Sofia Rahman (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey beautiful people and fellow makeup artists!

Do check out my makeup and beauty blog and feel free to leave any comments and feedback. Would definitely love to share ideas or opinions on anything and everything under the sun! &lt;3

http://www.couleurbox.com/

Happy Weekend, lovelies!


----------



## Sofia Rahman (Apr 29, 2013)

http://www.couleurbox.com/5-must-have-beauty-products-in-sofys-bag/


----------



## sweetmelange (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello lovelies!

I have a beauty/style/diy/recipe blog, please do check it out. I try to post daily with new recipes, diy, fashion and beauty stuff. Also feel free to leave any comments and feedbacks. I love to hear your feedbacks and if there is any diy you would like for me to do, please let me know. Thanks!

http://sweetmelange.com

Have an awesome Monday!


----------



## MissPrissTiff (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello friends! I'm just another new girl around here! I have a beauty blog that's mostly nails with some makeup, I'm really into beauty products (like everyone else) &amp; so glad that I've found a place to share &amp; interact with other beauty buyers &amp; bloggers! Hoping to meet other ladies who share my love &amp; obsession for beauty products! Looking forward to meeting everyone!  

-Tiffany...


----------



## jess0621 (Apr 30, 2013)

great blog..... im glad i found it im new to this but look foward to all the post on this blog.

please follow my blog letztalkbeauty.blogspot.com 

my blog is about everything beauty i will follow back also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jess0621 (Apr 30, 2013)

awesome please follow my blog @ letztalkbeauty.blogspot.com i follow back


----------



## laurenproartist (May 1, 2013)

Hey! I just launched my youtube beauty channel and would love to network with you amazing makeup artists! Reply with you youtube so I can subscribe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.youtube.com/laurentappbeauty


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 2, 2013)

sheeeeeelby.blogspot.com

mostly beauty reviews but eventually want to incorporate other things. would love some comments &amp; followers!


----------



## R Kidambi Badri (May 3, 2013)

I visited your blog. Since I liked the content, I liked it on FB and followed you on Twitter. My twitter handle: yembee.


----------



## ohashleyyy (May 4, 2013)

Hi ladies! I'm new to this site but I wanted to introduce myself &amp; my blog! I'm Ashley &amp; I'm a beauty and fashion blogger on my blog http://www.lifeofahousewife.com 

I've been blogging for about a month now, but just a week ago started my own website and already have close to 300 followers! I'm just getting started but it's growing daily! I would love to have more of you ladies on board  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'd love it if you all would check it out! I'm also hosting a Zara bag giveaway on my blog as well!

Follow me on twitter if you'd like to chat!: @ohashleyyy 

and on Instagram : heyashleyyy

Hope to see you all over there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bbeautybook (May 4, 2013)

Hi! My name is Bianca and I am BRAND new to the blogging world.. I have just started blogging my beauty journey! Makeup, fashion, Hair (curly girl) &amp; skin care, reviews and more! Check me out here http://biancasbeautybook.wordpress.com if you are interested! Thx! I can't wait to check out some of your blogs too! xo

Twitter: @bbeautybook

&lt;33


----------



## R Kidambi Badri (May 4, 2013)

@jess0621,

I read your blog, joined your site, subscribed to your blog feed and added you in my beauty bloggers circle.

Pl reciprocate if you wish. My blog. beautyneeds.infiniteinfo.net

Thanks.


----------



## Sofia Rahman (May 8, 2013)

Feeling adventurous? Bored of the same old eyeshadow? Check out my review on BH Cosmetics's BH Hollywood Eyeshadow and Blush Palette!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.couleurbox.com/sofys-review-bh-cosmetics-bh-hollywood-eyeshadow-and-blush/


----------



## mrsbeautyjunkie (May 8, 2013)

Hello everyone, I would love if you all could check out my blog and follow me 

http://mrsbeautyjunkie83.blogspot.co.uk/

Thank you xxx


----------



## sararuthie (May 9, 2013)

Brand new blog. Only two posts in! http://www.SaraLovesSephora.blogspot.com


----------



## Sofia Rahman (May 10, 2013)

http://www.couleurbox.com/its-all-about-barbie/


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 11, 2013)

Hello, fellow bloggers! I am in the process of going through &amp; following as many of your blogs as I can. They all look fantastic! 






I just started mine &amp; it definitely needs some work. I'd SO appreciate any followers &amp; input any seasoned bloggers have. 

http://mischiefmanagedmakeup.blogspot.com/

Thanks!


----------



## sararuthie (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello, fellow bloggers! I am in the process of going through &amp; following as many of your blogs as I can. They all look fantastic!
> 
> ...


 
I'm in the same boat! I just started also! I'll def follow you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ooj4cki3oo (May 11, 2013)

Hi gorgeous bloggers!

So I am pretty new here at MUT and glad to find a thread of all beauty bloggers out there! Love to see all different reviews and raves on the same products we all love and like and just obsessed with (sometimes). Anyways please feel free to follow mine:  http://fivetwocertified.blogspot.com/  - and I will follow back as well =)

Thank you girls!


----------



## sararuthie (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ooj4cki3oo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi gorgeous bloggers!
> 
> ...


 Following you now! Love the ipsy review! I just signed up with Ipsy so it was a good read  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sararuthie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat! I just started also! I'll def follow you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *ooj4cki3oo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi gorgeous bloggers!
> 
> ...


 Followed both of you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Excited to check out your posts!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 12, 2013)

Nevermind, answered my own question!


----------



## ooj4cki3oo (May 13, 2013)

thanks girl! I just added you to my Google+! I am new to that program so if you have a subscription button on blogger I would be happy to subscribe there too =)


----------



## ooj4cki3oo (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Followed both of you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Excited to check out your posts!


 thank you for following! I just followed back =) looking forward to see what you get in your boxes!!!


----------



## sararuthie (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Followed both of you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Excited to check out your posts!


 Followed you back!


----------



## sararuthie (May 13, 2013)

Did anyone else have trouble adding the Google Friend Connect button to their Blogger? It took me a week to figure it out lol


----------



## iPretty949 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sararuthie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else have trouble adding the Google Friend Connect button to their Blogger? It took me a week to figure it out lol


Is google friend connect still recommended? i had been researching on that and it seems like Google+ replaced it. How did you do it?


----------



## morre22 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello, fellow bloggers! I am in the process of going through &amp; following as many of your blogs as I can. They all look fantastic!
> 
> ...


 I love the name of your blog, Harry Potter reference? =]

I followed you as well =]

http://marinewife22.blogspot.com/


----------



## sararuthie (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is google friend connect still recommended? i had been researching on that and it seems like Google+ replaced it. How did you do it?


  I have the Google+ button as well. To add the GFC link you go into your blog layout, add widget, the go to More widgets on the left hand side. It's listed as "followers" at the bottom of that list.


----------



## sararuthie (May 13, 2013)

I'm loving all these blogs so far! I'm trying to follow all of you!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the name of your blog, Harry Potter reference? =]
> 
> ...


 Hahahaha yep! Two of my favorite things combined


----------



## morre22 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahahaha yep! Two of my favorite things combined


 Lol I love Harry Potter, I'm actually reading book 5 right now lol!!


----------



## morre22 (May 15, 2013)

Hey ladies, I am having a giveaway over at my blog if you want to check it out =] 

http://marinewife22.blogspot.com/2013/05/may-little-black-bag-giveaway.html


----------



## AllThingsTashia (May 17, 2013)

I'm pretty new at beauty blogging, but my blog is at http://allthingstashia.wordpress.com. I love doing hauls for skin care and lip products. Ulta, Sephora, and Bath &amp; Body Works are a few of my favorite stores. I hope you'll take the time to check it out.


----------



## lady41 (May 19, 2013)

Hey guys so glad I found this thread! I deff. need some followers! I will return the favor! http://krbcuteypye.blogspot.com/     Thanks in advance!


----------



## JRochelle (May 20, 2013)

I was mostly posting about fashion and business, but I've just started to add more beauty posts... I would love for you to check it out!

http://jrochelledesigns.blogpsot.com


----------



## ooj4cki3oo (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys so glad I found this thread! I deff. need some followers! I will return the favor! http://krbcuteypye.blogspot.com/     Thanks in advance!


 just followed! about to watch your Youtube video next =)


----------



## lady41 (May 20, 2013)

thank u ooj4, i followed u too!


----------



## ooj4cki3oo (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> thank u ooj4,
> 
> i followed u too!


 thanks girl! =)


----------



## MakeupThug (May 21, 2013)

Hi girls,

I also have a beauty blog. Mostly I just post about make-up, but am I trying to incorporate some fashion. I would love for you ladies to check out my blog www.makeupthug.com. I also have a youtube channel www.youtube.com/user/makeupthug which I will be hosting a give away when I reach 100 subscribers. I would love for you guys to check me out. I look forward to visiting each of your blogs, and I will subscribe...=)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupThug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> I also have a beauty blog. Mostly I just post about make-up, but am I trying to incorporate some fashion. I would love for you ladies to check out my blog www.makeupthug.com. I also have a youtube channel www.youtube.com/user/makeupthug which I will be hosting a give away when I reach 100 subscribers. I would love for you guys to check me out. I look forward to visiting each of your blogs, and I will subscribe...=)





> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys so glad I found this thread! I deff. need some followers! I will return the favor! http://krbcuteypye.blogspot.com/     Thanks in advance!


 Followed you both


----------



## lady41 (May 21, 2013)

thank u, makeupthug i just followed you, allistra 44 i couldnt find your blog...could post a link?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> thank u,
> 
> makeupthug i just followed you, allistra 44 i couldnt find your blog...could post a link?


 http://mischiefmanagedmakeup.blogspot.com/


----------



## lioness90 (May 21, 2013)

I'm trying to get caught up on my blog reading!



> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello, fellow bloggers! I am in the process of going through &amp; following as many of your blogs as I can. They all look fantastic!
> 
> ...


 Followed.



> Originally Posted by *sararuthie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat! I just started also! I'll def follow you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Followed.



> Originally Posted by *ooj4cki3oo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi gorgeous bloggers!
> 
> ...


 Followed.



> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the name of your blog, Harry Potter reference? =]
> 
> ...


 Followed.



> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys so glad I found this thread! I deff. need some followers! I will return the favor! http://krbcuteypye.blogspot.com/     Thanks in advance!


 Followed.



> Originally Posted by *MakeupThug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> I also have a beauty blog. Mostly I just post about make-up, but am I trying to incorporate some fashion. I would love for you ladies to check out my blog www.makeupthug.com. I also have a youtube channel www.youtube.com/user/makeupthug which I will be hosting a give away when I reach 100 subscribers. I would love for you guys to check me out. I look forward to visiting each of your blogs, and I will subscribe...=)


 Subscribed. I love the St. Paddy's Day tutorial!


----------



## lioness90 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sarita Robert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey girls i am new, i am not a beauty vlogger but i am a beauty vlogger, i look forward to getting to know you ladies, i am checking your blogs and hopefully you will check my youtube channel out as well : http://www.youtube.com/user/tatiana001191?feature=guide


 Subscribed.



> Originally Posted by *AllThingsTashia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty new at beauty blogging, but my blog is at http://allthingstashia.wordpress.com. I love doing hauls for skin care and lip products. Ulta, Sephora, and Bath &amp; Body Works are a few of my favorite stores. I hope you'll take the time to check it out.


 Subscribed on YouTube.


----------



## ooj4cki3oo (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupThug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> I also have a beauty blog. Mostly I just post about make-up, but am I trying to incorporate some fashion. I would love for you ladies to check out my blog www.makeupthug.com. I also have a youtube channel www.youtube.com/user/makeupthug which I will be hosting a give away when I reach 100 subscribers. I would love for you guys to check me out. I look forward to visiting each of your blogs, and I will subscribe...=)


 just started following your blog! and thanks for visiting mine =)


----------



## ooj4cki3oo (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying to get caught up on my blog reading!
> 
> ...


 thank you for following! hope you enjoy my blog =)


----------



## MakeupThug (May 21, 2013)

Ooj4cki300, I am also following you....


----------



## MakeupThug (May 21, 2013)

> Hi everyone!! I'm new to this group but I'm very excited that I found it!! I am a youtuber and I make beauty videos ! Ou also follow back and love to keep in contact with my followers Check out my channel and let me know what you guys think!! Also I love to hear new ideas and request!! Bye beauties! Sandy I also have a channel www.youtube.com/user/makeupthug I will check u out now Www.youtube.com/sandysbeautybox Www.instagram.com/sandysbeautybox


----------



## MakeupThug (May 21, 2013)

> What a great source for me to browse others' blogs! Excited to have found this group  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Would love for you to join me on my blog at www.beautybard.com/beauty-blog!


 I will check your blog. I also have a blog www.makeupthug.com and a youtube channel ww.youtube.com/user/makeupthug.


----------



## jnm9jem (May 22, 2013)

I just realized this thread existed!! I would love to have you all as followers!! Here is my link: http://unboxingbeauty.blogspot.com/ 

I am already following some of you, but I am about to going on a following spree!!


----------



## FashionBeautyMe (May 22, 2013)

Hey! Fairly new to blogging however my blog is about all things beauty and fashion! I write reviews, wishlists, face of the day, favourite products ect

I'd be grateful if you checked it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

http://fashionbeautyme18.blogspot.co.uk/

Thanks 

Lauren xxx


----------



## lioness90 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just realized this thread existed!! I would love to have you all as followers!! Here is my link: http://unboxingbeauty.blogspot.com/
> 
> I am already following some of you, but I am about to going on a following spree!!


 Subscribed. 



> Originally Posted by *FashionBeautyMe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey! Fairly new to blogging however my blog is about all things beauty and fashion! I write reviews, wishlists, face of the day, favourite products ect
> 
> ...


 I can't find the join/subscribe button. I might just be blind.


----------



## sararuthie (May 22, 2013)

I'm loving all of your blogs so far! I've been following all of the blogs I can from here and they are certainly keeping me entertained as well as showing me some new things! Good Job Ladies!


----------



## beautyinspectio (May 23, 2013)

Bilingual beauty Blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> www.facebook.com/beautyinspection


----------



## madeupMegan (May 23, 2013)

Hey everyone! Lots of great blogs on here!

Mine includes hauls, NOTD, reviews, and sometimes movie and book favs!

Thanks for checking it out: http://megansfavs.blogspot.ca/


----------



## ooj4cki3oo (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone! Lots of great blogs on here!
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *FashionBeautyMe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey! Fairly new to blogging however my blog is about all things beauty and fashion! I write reviews, wishlists, face of the day, favourite products ect
> 
> ...


 
I just followed you both on Bloglovin' since I can't find the "subscribe" button =)

great blogs btw!

Check mine out and feel free to follow back if you like

fivetwocertified.blogspot.com


----------



## amandagreen (May 23, 2013)

Wow, what an incredible idea!

All the blogs in one place...now I have loads to go through in my spare time.

I am so pleased with my blog, it has taken a little while but it is also up and running :

http://www.skincarehq.org


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 23, 2013)

I wish all the blogs were in 1 place. Don't forget the Blogroll. Tons of great blogs by great ladies there. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/101646/members-blogroll-thread/240#post_2081603


----------



## MakeupThug (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just realized this thread existed!! I would love to have you all as followers!! Here is my link: http://unboxingbeauty.blogspot.com/
> 
> I am already following some of you, but I am about to going on a following spree!!


 Hi,

I just subscibed to your blog.. I like your last post "Beauty things I suck at" Check my blog at www.makeupthug.com. I just bought some new stuff so my next two blog post will be a haul and a review..


----------



## AmandaMaven (May 25, 2013)

Oh my gosh! How did I only just realize this group was here?! I am going to go through the list and check out as many of you as possible this weekend. I need more blogs to red through! 

My blog is more of a general subscription review blog of not just beauty, but food and lifestyle boxes as well. I am hoping to expand it a bit when I am feeling a little more confident about everything. Would always love more followers/feedback! 

www.subscriptionmaven.com


----------



## loveroxie (May 25, 2013)

hello beauties!!!

i hope you can follow mine too..

I'm thinking of creating a "links" page on my blog..

email me if you wanna be added, xo

http://loveroxie.com


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 26, 2013)

The Charming Cheshire Blog

A blog for beauty subscription reviews, nails, product reviews and more!

Hope you enjoy


----------



## casualbeauty (May 26, 2013)

Just followed a bunch of you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EastCoastGlamm (May 27, 2013)

*Love *this idea! I Just followed a bunch of you ladies!

You can check mine out, it's about beauty and some subscription boxes I subscribe to!

http://Eastcoastglamm.wordpress.com


----------



## ooj4cki3oo (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EastCoastGlamm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Love *this idea! I Just followed a bunch of you ladies!
> 
> ...


 love your blog! I'm following you now on Bloglovin' since I don't see a subscribe button =) And awesome you got the Sephora Summer Kit! If I did not go QVC beauty shopping buckwild I would get that too =)


----------



## OiiO (Jun 3, 2013)

I updated my blog with a new template a couple weeks ago and it seems to be working well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Check it out and see if you like it!

*http://glamorable.blogspot.com*


----------



## RockalleanV (Jun 5, 2013)

Zso I can post my blog up here without getting into trouble???


----------



## RockalleanV (Jun 5, 2013)

Im going to risk it. http://rockalleanproductreview.blogspot.com/?m=1


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 8, 2013)

hi there i know I'm in the UK. but i hope its ok to post my blog here ,

i follow most peoples blogs that are interesting and love reading for tips and tricks.

 http://ljblog73.blogspot.co.uk

thank you.


----------



## FashionBeautyMe (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey check out my blog? http://fashionbeautyme18.blogspot.co.uk/

Lauren xx


----------



## cmhughes02 (Jun 16, 2013)

I just started my blog today! I know it's a little rough around the edges, but I figured I'd try and post it here anyways. :3

I'm slightly nervous and I hope you guys check it out!

http://hugheschm.blogspot.com

Thank you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautyofaqueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi ladies,im a beauty &amp; fashion blogger . I would love to discover new beauty blogs and gain followers to my blog as well. Please visit my blog www.beautyofaqueen.blogspot.com


----------



## cmhughes02 (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautyofaqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi ladies,im a beauty &amp; fashion blogger . I would love to discover new beauty blogs and gain followers to my blog as well. Please visit my blog
> 
> www.beautyofaqueen.blogspot.com


 I checked it out and followed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it is quite nice. Check mine out as well please?


----------



## beautyofaqueen (Jun 16, 2013)

> I just started my blog today! I know it's a little rough around the edges, but I figured I'd try and post it here anyways. :3 I follwed your lovely blog I love the template u have. I wish mines was as pretty as yours but I blog from my smartphone and I can't really apply a good template to my blog I'm slightly nervous and I hope you guys check it out! http://hugheschm.blogspot.com Thank you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cmhughes02 (Jun 16, 2013)

BeautyofaQueen, why thank you! I just found a random one online I liked until I can get my friend to help me make one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ooj4cki3oo (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RockalleanV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Im going to risk it.
> 
> http://rockalleanproductreview.blogspot.com/?m=1


 


> Originally Posted by *beautyofaqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi ladies,im a beauty &amp; fashion blogger . I would love to discover new beauty blogs and gain followers to my blog as well. Please visit my blog
> 
> www.beautyofaqueen.blogspot.com


 


> Originally Posted by *cmhughes02* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just started my blog today! I know it's a little rough around the edges, but I figured I'd try and post it here anyways. :3
> 
> ...


 just followed you all ladies! great blogs and looking forward to reading more from you all =)


----------



## RockalleanV (Jun 18, 2013)

> just followed you all ladies! great blogs and looking forward to reading more from you all =)


 Thanks for following, I am glad you enjoyed my blog. I'll follow back


----------



## RockalleanV (Jun 18, 2013)

> just followed you all ladies! great blogs and looking forward to reading more from you all =)


 Thank you, I am glad you enjoyed my blog. I will follow back


----------



## beautyofaqueen (Jun 18, 2013)

> just followed you all ladies! great blogs and looking forward to reading more from you all =)


 I followed you back Jackie


----------



## kriishu (Jun 18, 2013)

I just started blogging today, it sure looks a lot easier than it is!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well here's my blog: Koffee Choco

Hope y'all like it!


----------



## ooj4cki3oo (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautyofaqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I followed you back Jackie


 thanks for following back =) 



> Originally Posted by *kriishu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just started blogging today, it sure looks a lot easier than it is!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 welcome to blogging gurl! I loove your name since i'm also a coffee and chocolate addict hehehehe 

Looking to forward to reading more from you ladies!!!!!


----------



## kriishu (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ooj4cki3oo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> thanks for following back =)
> ...


Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RockalleanV (Jun 18, 2013)

I have followed almost everyone and they are all good. I am happy to have joined this site.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://rockalleanproductreview.blogspot.com/


----------



## sararuthie (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RockalleanV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have followed almost everyone and they are all good. I am happy to have joined this site.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> http://rockalleanproductreview.blogspot.com/


 


> Originally Posted by *kriishu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just started blogging today, it sure looks a lot easier than it is!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


  Followed you all!


----------



## kriishu (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sararuthie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Followed you all!


I followed you too Sara!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautyofaqueen (Jun 19, 2013)

My internet was down for a few days, but I'm definitely catching back up with following all you lovely bloggers, and I appreciate the followers I have received from this forum. Thanks


----------



## FashionBeautyMe (Jun 20, 2013)

New post on my blog reviewing l'oreals salt spray  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Check it out? 

http://fashionbeautyme18.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/loreal-studio-matt-and-messy-salt-spray.html

lauren x


----------



## kriishu (Jun 20, 2013)

I also have a new post! Koffee Choco

Let me know if you like it!


----------



## RockalleanV (Jun 20, 2013)

Meee tooo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://rockalleanproductreview.blogspot.com/2013/06/june-ipsy-look-wild-with-style.html?m=1


----------



## RockalleanV (Jun 20, 2013)

Lol I didn't expect the tongue thing lol quote name="RockalleanV" url="/t/117613/link-your-beauty-blog/420#post_2102728"]Meee tooo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://rockalleanproductreview.blogspot.com/2013/06/june-ipsy-look-wild-with-style.html?m=1I


----------



## LolaJay (Jun 21, 2013)

VERY VERY NEW Beauty Blog! It took me weeks to decide on a name! I really love finding good deals on all the pretty things we love, so that's my main focus. But I do enjoy my subs so I also plan on doing reviews! And the background is not what I want, but it's just a starting point.

Check it out: Cents to Fab!


----------



## kriishu (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> VERY VERY NEW Beauty Blog! It took me weeks to decide on a name! I really love finding good deals on all the pretty things we love, so that's my main focus. But I do enjoy my subs so I also plan on doing reviews! And the background is not what I want, but it's just a starting point.
> 
> Check it out: Cents to Fab!


It took me also forever to decide on the name because almost all the good names are taken already! Welcome to blogging!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love your blog name btw, I'm pretty cheap too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm having hard time trying to find a button to follow your blog.. Do you have your blog on bloglovin'?

I'm working on my blogs' design too, I have a poll open about it at the moment! Feel free to vote!


----------



## curlsandpearls (Jun 22, 2013)

I started a beauty blog and I would love to know what you thought of it! heres the link: http://www.curlsandpearls88.blogspot.com THANKS


----------



## LolaJay (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kriishu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It took me also forever to decide on the name because almost all the good names are taken already! Welcome to blogging!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


Hey!! So I finally figured out how to put the Google Friend Connect gadget on my blog! Sorry about that...you should be able to add me now!!

I'm heading over to check out your blog now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## allnightbeauty (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey Everyone! I am new here and I am super excited to join the community for fellow makeup lovers. I can't wait to become more and more active in the forums. I found this section and thought it would be a good place to post about my blog. I recently started it because of my love for makeup and I am excited to share it with everyone. Please feel free to check it out and I would love to know any feedback that you may have! I plan on going to everyones blogs and having a look! Happy Blogging!!! xoxo Amber

http://allnightbeauty.blogspot.com/


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 23, 2013)

Just followed most of those of you I didn't already follow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://yousoldtheworld.blogspot.com


----------



## RachelArchibald (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey there! Currently starting up a new blog, feel free to check it out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://rachelarchibald.blogspot.co.uk/     http://rachel-archibald.tumblr.com/


----------



## ooj4cki3oo (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> VERY VERY NEW Beauty Blog! It took me weeks to decide on a name! I really love finding good deals on all the pretty things we love, so that's my main focus. But I do enjoy my subs so I also plan on doing reviews! And the background is not what I want, but it's just a starting point.
> 
> Check it out: Cents to Fab!





> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just followed most of those of you I didn't already follow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> http://yousoldtheworld.blogspot.com


 


> Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> VERY VERY NEW Beauty Blog! It took me weeks to decide on a name! I really love finding good deals on all the pretty things we love, so that's my main focus. But I do enjoy my subs so I also plan on doing reviews! And the background is not what I want, but it's just a starting point.
> 
> Check it out: Cents to Fab!





> Originally Posted by *allnightbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Everyone! I am new here and I am super excited to join the community for fellow makeup lovers. I can't wait to become more and more active in the forums. I found this section and thought it would be a good place to post about my blog. I recently started it because of my love for makeup and I am excited to share it with everyone. Please feel free to check it out and I would love to know any feedback that you may have! I plan on going to everyones blogs and having a look! Happy Blogging!!! xoxo Amber
> 
> http://allnightbeauty.blogspot.com/


 Following you all lovely ladies on Bloglovin' now! Since Google Reader will be gone soon =( 

great blogs btw, looking forward to reading more from you all!


----------



## FashionBeautyMe (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi, I've got a mainly beauty blog with a few fashion posts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://fashionbeautyme18.blogspot.co.uk/

Lauren

xx


----------



## meaganola (Jun 25, 2013)

I finally have something to point to and hope people actually *do* something about (pleasepleaseplease let me not have two people signing up for the giveaway!), so I might as well finally post here!  My blog is almost entirely subscription boxes, and not just beauty, as evidenced by my most recent two snack sub boxes.  It's in my signature, but here it is all on its own:

http://buriedinboxes.wordpress.com

(And if someone has a suggestion for a free and easy-to-use giveaway widget for Wordpress, I'm very much interested!  I'm not too happy with how Rafflecopter doesn't play well with Wordpress, but I couldn't find a better option.)


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally have something to point to and hope people actually *do* something about (pleasepleaseplease let me not have two people signing up for the giveaway!), so I might as well finally post here!  My blog is almost entirely subscription boxes, and not just beauty, as evidenced by my most recent two snack sub boxes.  It's in my signature, but here it is all on its own:
> 
> ...


 I refuse to join Twitter, so I'm sorry I couldn't enter the giveaway. I did, however, start following your blog with bloglovin'. I love the name of your blog.


----------



## shootingstar18 (Jun 25, 2013)

A Singapore Beauty, Fashion and Lifestyle Blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://blog.myfatpocket.com/jeangan/


----------



## meaganola (Jun 25, 2013)

> I refuse to join Twitter, so I'm sorry I couldn't enter the giveaway. I did, however, start following your blog with bloglovin'. I love the name of your blog.


 If I had been given a choice, it would have been an all-you-need-is-email entry, but those were the terms set down by Bestowed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (And if you saw my spare room, you would know where the name came from!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## annifer (Jun 25, 2013)

I just started a blog 



, so there aren't many posts yet.

http://annifermarie.blogspot.com/


----------



## kriishu (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey annifer, my blog is pretty much the same age as yours: Koffee Choco

Your blog is cute btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## annifer (Jun 25, 2013)

> Hey annifer, my blog is pretty much the same age as yours: Koffee Choco Your blog is cute btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks, I like yours too! Following you on Bloglovin'!


----------



## enfjgirl (Jun 25, 2013)

fashionaddictsclub.com
 

link: https://gtnow.co/7orj0

FB page for dresses! : https://gtnow.co/2zwx2


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I refuse to join Twitter, so I'm sorry I couldn't enter the giveaway. I did, however, start following your blog with bloglovin'. I love the name of your blog.
> ...


----------



## pooja (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi everyone! Just read through the comments, and I'm going to be visiting a lot of blogs in the next couple of days! I also just started a beauty/craft/nail blog.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

If you guys want to visit/subscribe through email, I would greatly appreciate it! www.cutediys.com


----------



## pooja (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi! I just started a new blog too. I just checked out your blogs, they are awesome! &lt;3 If you like my blog, please subscribe via email! &lt;3

Cutediys.com


----------



## mariecristina (Jun 27, 2013)

WOw! there are really awesome blogs posted here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I recently created a youtube channel and blog, if you guys would like to check it out!

Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tksmDAI46x4  (If you like it, don't forget to subscribe and i will subscribe back!)
Blog: www.mariecristina.blogspot.com
Instagram: mariecristinaxox
Pinterest: mabeauli

Thanks alot! xox


----------



## mariecristina (Jun 27, 2013)

WOw! there are really awesome blogs posted here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I recently created a youtube channel and blog, if you guys would like to check it out!

Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tksmDAI46x4  (If you like it, don't forget to subscribe and i will subscribe back!)
Blog: www.mariecristina.blogspot.com
Instagram: mariecristinaxox
Pinterest: mabeauli

Thanks alot! xox


----------



## OiiO (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pooja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone! Just read through the comments, and I'm going to be visiting a lot of blogs in the next couple of days! I also just started a beauty/craft/nail blog.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> If you guys want to visit/subscribe through email, I would greatly appreciate it! www.cutediys.com


 That's a wonderful idea for a blog, and a great layout too! 

Looking forward to reading more of your posts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pooja (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank you! &lt;3 Please subscribe to be notified of future posts.


----------



## ooj4cki3oo (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pooja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! &lt;3 Please subscribe to be notified of future posts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


just subscribed! I love your diy's! i have a few diy's on my blog too but its mostly beauty product reviews =)

fivetwocertified.blogspot.com


----------



## pooja (Jun 28, 2013)

I will definitely be subscribing to your channel! Thank you so much, I really liked your reviews, have you gotten any companies to sponser you?



> just subscribed! I love your diy's! i have a few diy's on my blog too but its mostly beauty product reviews =) fivetwocertified.blogspot.com


----------



## pooja (Jun 28, 2013)

Whoops, I totally meant blog, and not channel, haha.


----------



## pooja (Jun 28, 2013)

Love both of your blog and channel! Mind checking out mine? Please subscribe by email if you like!


----------



## peggytalkpretty (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey everyone, I have been a long time follower of beauty blogs and channels, but just finally got up the courgage to start my own. I just posted my first youtube video and I would love your girls' feed back!


----------



## GiggleBlush (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello all! My name is Claudia and my blog is Giggle&amp;Blush. I write mostly box reviews, FOTD's, and beauty swatches. (And now, face painting!)

Please check out my blog down below and tell me what you think!

*http://giggleblush.blogspot.com/*

Bloglovin

Google+

Instagram

Thanks!


----------



## Yolita1981 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi guys just wanted to let you know I'm having a giveaway on my blog    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    http://www.yoliscornerreview.blogspot.com/2013/06/eco-lips-review-and-giveaway.html


----------



## beautyofaqueen (Jul 1, 2013)

2. New post today one Is a freebie http://www.beautyofaqueen.blogspot.com


----------



## picco (Jul 2, 2013)

Minee - www.cravingformakeup.blogspot.com
I've a huge passion for makeup.. started it completely from nothing, trying really hard to make my wishes to become make up artist come true  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Check it! New post today.


----------



## RockalleanV (Jul 2, 2013)

Im having a giveaway at my blog which will end on july 25th


----------



## RockalleanV (Jul 2, 2013)

http://rockalleanproductreview.blogspot.com/


----------



## SpectacularShe (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My site is Spectacular She, check it out here: http://www.spectacularshe.com/


----------



## Danielle24 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi eveyone, i have just stumbled across this website and its a great idea to meet people and find new blogs to follow.

Me and my cousin have just recently started a blog, and it would be so nice if you could look at it for us:

www.alittlebitofglitter24.blogspot.co.uk

If you like what you see and would like to follow us, you can do so on Bloglovin'

http://www.bloglovin.com/blog/9743263

We would both really appreciate it! Thanks guys!


----------



## ooj4cki3oo (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pooja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I will definitely be subscribing to your channel! Thank you so much, I really liked your reviews, have you gotten any companies to sponser you?


 thanks pooja! =)


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Jul 8, 2013)

http://www.boxeswithbunny.com/

I am trying to move towards organic, fair trade, cruelty free products, but will not yet exclude anyone who is only part of the way there.

-Ana


----------



## kriishu (Jul 13, 2013)

Everyone has so great blogs here!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just changed my blogs' design.. It was a lot darker and I thought that my readers might like lighter design more, I'm not completely happy with it yet but let me know what y'all think!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here it it: http://koffeechoco.blogspot.com


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kriishu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Everyone has so great blogs here!!
> 
> 
> ...


 I can't remember what the old design was but I really like the new one. It is easy on the eyes.


----------



## Beautycabo (Jul 13, 2013)

I your setup of your blog i trying get mine like that. I think you should go with a lighter background everything else looks good


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 13, 2013)

I just finished revamping my blog layout. http://lexymaquillage.blogspot.com/ Tell me what you think!


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just finished revamping my blog layout. http://lexymaquillage.blogspot.com/ Tell me what you think!


 Can you bold the font or something? I have to squint to see it but other than that I love it! Hopefully that is helpful and not annoying.


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi Lovelies! 

I just moved my youtube so everything has the same name. I wish google let you edit stuff. Wow what a headache. 

What does everyone think? I would love it if you would subscribe to my channel and follow on blog loving 

Thanks girlies!

http://www.youtube.com/user/BoxesWithBunny

http://www.boxeswithbunny.com/

http://bloglovin.com/boxeswithbunny

I will follow you back


----------



## mom2ateam (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm new to MUT and still kind of learning my way around. I can't wait to get to know some of you bloggers since I'm still fairly new to that, too. LOL!

My blog is http://www.chronicallyfantabulous.com/. It's all about beauty, obvs, but with a twist. It's also about offering tips and tricks to those who, like me, are fighting chronic illnesses, as well as offering encouragement to those who are fighting any kind of battle. Because, let's face it, we all have our battles, right? And I like to think of my makeup and nail polish as my warpaint. 






I'd love to hear your thoughts on the blog. For now, I guess I'm off to read through 16 pages of blog links. 





-Aubrey


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Jul 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mom2ateam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone! I'm new to MUT and still kind of learning my way around. I can't wait to get to know some of you bloggers since I'm still fairly new to that, too. LOL!
> 
> ...


 Aubrey, I subscribed. Love the idea behind your blog.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pooja (Jul 14, 2013)

I just uploaded my first youtube video!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPMvZEX5peU

Hope you guys check it out, as well as my website.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BoxesWithBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can you bold the font or something? I have to squint to see it but other than that I love it! Hopefully that is helpful and not annoying.


 Anything helps! And your blog is really good by the way! So jealous you got the julep favorite things set! i I can't justify buying it since I have so many polishes, but it looks soo pretty!l


----------



## Ruby Duchess (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi ladies! I would really appreciate you checking out my relaunched beauty, fashion and life blog, Ruby Duchess. It's great to be back in the community! You can interact with me @rubyxduchess on Twitter, and send me your blog links personally. I always check them out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://rubyduchess.blogspot.ie


----------



## lisak0417 (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ruby Duchess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi ladies! I would really appreciate you checking out my relaunched beauty, fashion and life blog, Ruby Duchess. It's great to be back in the community! You can interact with me @rubyxduchess on Twitter, and send me your blog links personally. I always check them out
> 
> 
> ...


 

I just checked out your blog!  You have a lot of interesting posts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you to everyone from this thread who has started following Rouge Required! I don't automatically follow back, because I'm OCD and have to read every post of every blog I follow and still have time for real life, but I do look at the blogs of my followers. Bunny, your videos crack me up because you're so honest. I like it.


----------



## Yolita1981 (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm having 4 giveaways on my blog please take a look and enter if you like.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://www.yoliscornerreview.blogspot.com


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thank you to everyone from this thread who has started following Rouge Required! I don't automatically follow back, because I'm OCD and have to read every post of every blog I follow and still have time for real life, but I do look at the blogs of my followers.
> 
> Bunny, your videos crack me up because you're so honest. I like it.


 Me Bunny or someone else?


----------



## Jacinta (Jul 15, 2013)

Check out www.mybeautyboxes.com!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anything helps! And your blog is really good by the way! So jealous you got the julep favorite things set! i I can't justify buying it since I have so many polishes, but it looks soo pretty!l


 Aw Missglammgirl you are such a sweetie thanks. My Blog is a constant work in progress so anytime you feel like giving suggestions I am all ears. I really liked yours too and subscribed About the Julep, it was my first purchase from so I decided to splurge. I was surprised that I liked almost all of the colors in the set. The box was super nice too.

xoxo,

Bunny


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Jul 15, 2013)

YAY I got everyone's added. I focused on bloglovin more than GFC but started trying to find that too. xoxo all!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 16, 2013)

Ah, so far behind on this thread! I _think _I have everyone followed. Looking forward to checking out all of your posts!

My blog is mischiefmanagedmakeup.blogspot.com. Working on a new layout &amp; graphics that should hopefully be live by the weekend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 16, 2013)

> > Thank you to everyone from this thread who has started following Rouge Required! I don't automatically follow back, because I'm OCD and have to read every post of every blog I follow and still have time for real life, but I do look at the blogs of my followers. Bunny, your videos crack me up because you're so honest. I like it.
> 
> 
> Me Bunny or someone else?Â


 Yep, you Bunny.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngieN (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BoxesWithBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY I got everyone's added. I focused on bloglovin more than GFC but started trying to find that too. xoxo all!


 Love bloglovin'! 

I'll keep following you ladies as you roll in. So many great blogs!


----------



## blushstopshere (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm having a *giveaway *(valued at $100) on my blog for Canadian readers. Please take a look and enter:

http://blushstopshere.wordpress.com/2013/07/09/veet-summer-giveaway-valued-at-100/

Or, feel free to look around and provide feedback. I'd appreciate any suggestions on how to improve my blog:

http://blushstopshere.wordpress.com/


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, you Bunny.


 [SIZE=10pt]Aw such a sweetie SleepyKat! I really needed that. I was all sad because some subscriber got all PO'd at me for calling myself retarded. I realize I shouldnâ€™t call other people that obviously but canâ€™t I have a little self criticism? IDK I feel like on the one hand itâ€™s good to be kind and upbeat but I also donâ€™t want to be so PC that I become fake. Anyways so thanks for the comment. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]xoxo[/SIZE]


----------



## beautyofaqueen (Jul 18, 2013)

I see alot of new lovely blogs here and I'm trying to catch up and follow you all. Please stop by my blog and follow/join. Www.beautyofaqueen.blogspot.com I blog about beauty,fashion,freebies, and pretty much anything else I see, hear, or taste.


----------



## Chrissie france (Jul 19, 2013)

HEY! I have just started my own beauty, fashion and randoms blog.I would really appreciate it if people could go over and check it out, it would be great if you could like, comment and follow too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Leave a link to yours and I will like, comment and follow back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://chrissieefrancess.blogspot.co.uk/

x


----------



## Chrissie france (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey Guys!
i just started my own beauty blog and would really appreciate it if you guys checked it out and followed.

Also, leave a link to your blogs as i love checking out new stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 

http://chrissieefrancess.blogspot.co.uk/
x


----------



## sidneyshortcake (Jul 20, 2013)

http://sidneyshortcake1.blogspot.com/ i'm new to this world!! its going to be a mix of everything mainly beauty


----------



## pooja (Jul 22, 2013)

Boxeswithbunny, I love your idea concept, of having a website about subscription boxes! I never quite know which one I should try next, and your website definitely helped me, thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also guys, I posted my second youtube video! You can watch my videos at www.youtube.com/cutediys


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pooja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Boxeswithbunny, I love your idea concept, of having a website about subscription boxes! I never quite know which one I should try next, and your website definitely helped me, thanks!
> 
> 
> ...


 Aww Pooja you are such a sweetie thanks for the kind words. BTW I really love the 2 videos you have posted so far. You do an amazing job editing your videos. Way to go.


----------



## pooja (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BoxesWithBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww Pooja you are such a sweetie thanks for the kind words. BTW I really love the 2 videos you have posted so far. You do an amazing job editing your videos. Way to go.


 Thanks, I mean every word!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pooja (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sidneyshortcake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> http://sidneyshortcake1.blogspot.com/ i'm new to this world!! its going to be a mix of everything mainly beauty


 Hi Sidney! The Julep mint mask looks amazing, will have to try it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fluffyunicorns (Jul 28, 2013)

http://aflowerpowerthing.blogspot.com

Am new to this and there aren't any post at the moment other than the "first/introduction post" i have.


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fluffyunicorns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://aflowerpowerthing.blogspot.com
> 
> Am new to this and there aren't any post at the moment other than the "first/introduction post" i have.


 Joined your site.


----------



## fluffyunicorns (Jul 28, 2013)

thanks! C: i followed you too and subscribed to your channel as well. 

I just watched few of your video and really enjoy watching it. Too bad my country don't have any of those beauty boxes :/ oh well..


----------



## lfin12 (Jul 28, 2013)

I started a blog a few weeks back reviewing products. My address is http://www.mylifeaslisa.com Please follow me! Any suggestions are helpful!


----------



## teresalaucar (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey! I currently own &amp; run the blog www.moneycanbuylipstick.com! It's a beauty, style, and lifestyle blog..check it out for some inspiration!

ps. I've visited some of your blogs and they are wonderful! xoxo

*Teresa*
*www.moneycanbuylipstick.com*


----------



## GenuineHeather (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm a blogging newbie. Can't wait to check out everyone's site. Links in my signature!


----------



## pooja (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fluffyunicorns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://aflowerpowerthing.blogspot.com
> 
> Am new to this and there aren't any post at the moment other than the "first/introduction post" i have.


 Great start! You will have a lot of fun in the blogging world.


----------



## fluffyunicorns (Jul 30, 2013)

thanks  already am. though having a hard time with the codes and stuff.

between i love your flower hair clip tutorial.


----------



## pooja (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fluffyunicorns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thanks  already am. though having a hard time with the codes and stuff.
> 
> between i love your flower hair clip tutorial.


 Thanks! Yup, it is a little bit difficult to get the hang of it, but if you need help, feel free to ask on this thread. There are a lot of experienced bloggers who would be happy to answer your questions!


----------



## beautyofaqueen (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi, i just wanted to share with you all that i updated the look of my blog! My old template was boring and horrible! im also looking for other beauty of fashion blogs to add to the "Linkie Love" section of my blog. http://www.beautyofaqueen.blogspot.com send me your links Email: [email protected] or twitter @ _beautyofaqueen


----------



## annifer (Jul 31, 2013)

I just followed some more of you guy's blogs!  I would appreciate more followers, please. 



  It's a little over a month old. http://annifermarie.blogspot.com/


----------



## pooja (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the layout of your blog Annifer! So cute!


----------



## DanielleTherese (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi ladies!

I'm so glad to find a network of beauty bloggers! I'm excited to check everyone's out and I'd love to hear everyone's opinions of my blog. Its a couple weeks old, but we've been working hard to develop it! 

http://bestiesinbeauty.blogspot.com/

Thanks!


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DanielleTherese* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> ...


 Danielle I love how you embedded some of your twitter and pinterest. How did you do that?


----------



## DanielleTherese (Aug 4, 2013)

The Pinterest one is from their business tools, I just played around with the size. http://business.pinterest.com/widget-builder/#do_pin_it_button

On my sidebar its a profile widget but in some posts I've used a board widget. Its really useful!! 

I found the twitter widget  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://twitter.com/settings/widgets


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DanielleTherese* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Pinterest one is from their business tools, I just played around with the size. http://business.pinterest.com/widget-builder/#do_pin_it_button
> 
> ...







 How did I not think of this sooner. Thanks! xoxo


----------



## Yolita1981 (Aug 5, 2013)

I have 2 giveaways going on right now on my blog so check it out.  Make sure to tell your friends also.  Good luck everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.yoliscornerreview.blogspot.com


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fluffyunicorns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://aflowerpowerthing.blogspot.com
> 
> Am new to this and there aren't any post at the moment other than the "first/introduction post" i have.





> Originally Posted by *lfin12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I started a blog a few weeks back reviewing products. My address is http://www.mylifeaslisa.com
> 
> Please follow me! Any suggestions are helpful!





> Originally Posted by *teresalaucar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey! I currently own &amp; run the blog www.moneycanbuylipstick.com! It's a beauty, style, and lifestyle blog..check it out for some inspiration!
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *GenuineHeather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm a blogging newbie. Can't wait to check out everyone's site.
> 
> Links in my signature!





> Originally Posted by *beautyofaqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi, i just wanted to share with you all that i updated the look of my blog! My old template was boring and horrible! im also looking for other beauty of fashion blogs to add to the "Linkie Love" section of my blog. http://www.beautyofaqueen.blogspot.com send me your links Email: [email protected] or twitter @ _beautyofaqueen





> Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just followed some more of you guy's blogs!  I would appreciate more followers, please.
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *DanielleTherese* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> ...


 Followed!


----------



## cpu22girl (Aug 6, 2013)

What a fantastic idea....I know what I will be doing over the next couple of days.  Like I _needed_ more blogs to follow!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here is mine if anyone is interested:  Angee Bee's on Blogger

My blog spans the spectrum, that I can say.  Tech, Gaming, Gardening, Health &amp; Fitness, Recipes, Crochet &amp; Product Reviews.  A little bit of _everything_!  Currently, I am trying to build my reader base.  If you follow me, I will follow you back.  (But, only if you are interested in any of the things I blog about).  Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monskii92 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I restarted my Beauty Blog in May  Maybe youÂ´re interested  Would love to get some feedback, cause i want to start an english Beautyblog too  So  Hope youÂ´ll like the idea 

http://Monskii92.wordpress.com/

thanks


----------



## x3meggiex3 (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm pretty excited that there's a place specific for beauty blogger's because I've desperately been trying to find some decent ones. I think I've come to the right place. I'll be checking out lots of your blogs and leaving comments, and if I like it enough, I'll subscribe (don't worry, I'm not hard to please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)
But, in return --
I'm a selt-taught beauty enthusiast who works full time and goes to college as well. Unfortunately, as it is this way for many these days, money is scarce, and I can't afford the best of everything. I'll teach you how to use the cheapest makeup and make it look just as great as the professional's make it look.
Browse through, there's many other things to see on my blog.

www.x3meggiex3.blog.com
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## DanielleTherese (Aug 8, 2013)

Monskii, 

Your blog is amazing!! I'm following you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Check mine out http://bestiesinbeauty.blogspot.com/


----------



## x3meggiex3 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks! I checked your out too, and I'm definitely going to subscribe! You seem so personable, and I love that! Great job. Love the layout too!


----------



## NBandNailPolish (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautyofaqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi, i just wanted to share with you all that i updated the look of my blog! My old template was boring and horrible! im also looking for other beauty of fashion blogs to add to the "Linkie Love" section of my blog. http://www.beautyofaqueen.blogspot.com send me your links Email: [email protected] or twitter @ _beautyofaqueen


 I really like your theme!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My blog is: http://www.notebooksandnailpolish.blogspot.com


----------



## x3meggiex3 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NBandNailPolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really like your theme!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


  I love that you use Avon. It's one of my favorite cosmetic brands, and I love all the discounts I get.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Nothing better than representing your favorite things!

Your blog is cute, I enjoyed browsing through. Keep up the good work! I look forward to seeing more from you *subscribing*


----------



## BeautyJunction (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow I just discovered this thread and I have 18 pages full of blogs to check out, should keep me occupied for quite a while! Here's my blog link, if anyone is interested: http://www.mybeautyjunction.com


----------



## korsis (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello there! I started my blog 6 weeks ago! I post a lot free beauty samples which I find on the internet, plus Beauty Giveaways and I like to review beauty items! Come and check me out and I will do the same for you!





http://www.beauty4free2u.com/


----------



## wrkreads (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow I just discovered this thread and I have 18 pages full of blogs to check out, should keep me occupied for quite a while! Here's my blog link, if anyone is interested: http://www.mybeautyjunction.com


 I feel the same way, so many blogs to check out. My blog is: http://ramblings.workadayreads.com/


----------



## sheilla89 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hello, I'm newbie in here. Nice to know you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have a beauty blog &gt;&gt; http://sheillablog.com

Do you want follow each other or exchange link?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cpu22girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What a fantastic idea....I know what I will be doing over the next couple of days.  Like I _needed_ more blogs to follow!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *x3meggiex3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty excited that there's a place specific for beauty blogger's because I've desperately been trying to find some decent ones. I think I've come to the right place. I'll be checking out lots of your blogs and leaving comments, and if I like it enough, I'll subscribe (don't worry, I'm not hard to please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)
> 
> ...


  


> Originally Posted by *NBandNailPolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really like your theme!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...





> Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow I just discovered this thread and I have 18 pages full of blogs to check out, should keep me occupied for quite a while! Here's my blog link, if anyone is interested: http://www.mybeautyjunction.com





> Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I feel the same way, so many blogs to check out. My blog is: http://ramblings.workadayreads.com/


 Followed you all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Some excellent posts I'm looking forward to reading!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello there! I started my blog 6 weeks ago! I post a lot free beauty samples which I find on the internet, plus Beauty Giveaways and I like to review beauty items! Come and check me out and I will do the same for you!
> 
> ...


 I can't figure out how to follow yours, korsis! BUT I added your page to my favorites so I remember to check it out!


----------



## korsis (Aug 16, 2013)

> I can't figure out how to follow yours, korsis! BUT I added your page to my favorites so I remember to check it out!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha! Well I guess I did not add that blogger follower widget cause I have already the google plus follower and Facebook follower widget and twitter widget. I thought it might be overwhelming to have even another widget? if you have FB could you "like" my blog? I will follow yours!!! ðŸ˜€


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 16, 2013)

> Haha! Well I guess I did not add that blogger follower widget cause I have already the google plus follower and Facebook follower widget and twitter widget. I thought it might be overwhelming to have even another widget? if you have FB could you "like" my blog? I will follow yours!!! ðŸ˜€


 Ah I see those now that I'm home..work computer must have blocked the social media widgets! Liked &amp; followed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## korsis (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah I see those now that I'm home..work computer must have blocked the social media widgets! Liked &amp; followed


Cool! Cute blog! I think I follow you now twice! Private google plus and page google plus! haha! Twice the fun!


----------



## scentatorium (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi Ladies!

Any fellow fragrance addicts out there? Come checkout my blog!

http://www.scentatorium.com/fragrance-musings-and-reviews/

Online shop to be opening soon too! If you currently are or know anyone that might be looking for a stockist for their artisan fragrances, please contact me.

Also looking for anyone that might be interested in being an occasional blog contributor in the future.

Have fun!!


----------



## scentatorium (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello there! I started my blog 6 weeks ago! I post a lot free beauty samples which I find on the internet, plus Beauty Giveaways and I like to review beauty items! Come and check me out and I will do the same for you!
> 
> ...


 Love the blog! who doesnt love samples? looking forward to your posts!


----------



## scentatorium (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow I just discovered this thread and I have 18 pages full of blogs to check out, should keep me occupied for quite a while! Here's my blog link, if anyone is interested: http://www.mybeautyjunction.com


 Followed! awesome site! looking forward to reading your posts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## scentatorium (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just followed some more of you guy's blogs!  I would appreciate more followers, please.
> 
> ...


 Followed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looking forward to your posts!!


----------



## scentatorium (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautyofaqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi, i just wanted to share with you all that i updated the look of my blog! My old template was boring and horrible! im also looking for other beauty of fashion blogs to add to the "Linkie Love" section of my blog. http://www.beautyofaqueen.blogspot.com send me your links Email: [email protected] or twitter @ _beautyofaqueen


 Followed!! looking forward to yours posts! check me out as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.scentatorium.com/fragrance-musings-and-reviews/


----------



## MissionImbeauti (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi! I am new to the site and new to blogging! I am so happy that I found this thread, please girls check out my blog and give me some feedback  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would appreciate it so so much.

http://missionimbeautiful.blogspot.co.uk

Bear in mind, my blog is only a week old and there really aren't many posts, but many many more to come!

Thank you.

Hayley xoxoxo


----------



## AngieN (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissionImbeauti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi! I am new to the site and new to blogging! I am so happy that I found this thread, please girls check out my blog and give me some feedback  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would appreciate it so so much.
> 
> ...


 Happy Birthday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lucykat07 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi everyone 

Im a new blogger and I just started my own blog a couple of weeks ago i still dont have much on here but i have worked very hard on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope you all can check it out and hopefully you will enjoy it thank you so much http://kawaiikittykat.blogspot.com/


----------



## eskbeauty (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi!  

I am Erica, and me and my business partner, Sherry, recently developed a beauty blog called Beauty on the Bayou (www.beautyonthebayou.com).  We are in New Orleans, LA.

We blog about reviews of makeup and skin care, and give tutorials on makeup application.

This is our first time doing a blog.  We have only been doing it 2 weeks.  So any constructive criticism, comments or thoughts about our blog are welcomed.

Thanks so much.  I look forward to talking to all of you and getting to know you.

Thanks again.

Erica K.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Aug 28, 2013)

If anybody is interested on reading nail stuff in spanish, here is my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://muchoesmalteypocasnueces.wordpress.com/


----------



## fluffyunicorns (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lucykat07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> ...


 FOLLOWED! Love your blog, it's super cute :3


----------



## Zarwil (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello everyone

Read my blog and learn something new - The blog is updated every day so keep up to date on latest trends!!!!!!

www.zarwil.com


----------



## lucykat07 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hello thank you so much that means a lot!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## scentatorium (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lucykat07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> ...


 followed! looking forward to your posts! check mine out as well. www.scentatorium.com


----------



## naomijr (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My name is Naomi and I have just started a Beauty blog that I am really loving to write. Please go over and check it out and leave me a comment or suggestion. Thanks. I look forward to looking at all your blogs!!





http://www.naomitalksbeauty.com/


----------



## Momsgotmail (Sep 2, 2013)

My blog is mostly about online shopping and I focus at least half of my time on beauty and fashion deals.  I do at least one beauty giveaway on my blog every month, and I usually have a giveaway on youtube as well.  I hope you come and visit me.  If you do, please let me know that you are MUT, so that I can follow you back!

http://momsgotmail.com


----------



## naomijr (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi Mom's got mail,

Thank you for your reply, I have visited your blog and followed you on Bloglovin.


----------



## naomijr (Sep 3, 2013)

It is always nice to find new blogs to read and follow. I love finding girls to chat to, who love beauty just as much as I do.

http://www.naomitalksbeauty.com/


----------



## npayne (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi everyone! I finally started my blog last month and I am absolutely smitten! I have so much fun doing it and have loved finding new friends with my interests. I've been posting a lot of colorful eye looks and I hope you can take the time to check me out! I'll follow you guys too! Neenersmakeup.blogspot.com


----------



## berrymix (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello everyone! I recently converted my personal blog to a beauty blog and I call it Beauty by Berrymix. Please check it out: http://berry-mix.livejournal.com I'm going to visit all of your lovely blogs too!


----------



## lucykat07 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you I followed you as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slashedbeauty (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey! Just joined the forums  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm Miranda, I started Slashed Beauty (www.SlashedBeauty.com) geared towards college students who need to budget their makeup obsession! Can't wait to talk to you all.


----------



## slashedbeauty (Sep 8, 2013)

Cute so far! Can't wait to see what more you have to post.

http://www.SlashedBeauty.com


----------



## slashedbeauty (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm so excited that I found this group!! My blog, www.SlashedBeauty.com, is specifically geared towards girls who are on a budget but need a beauty fix! If you run a blog, leave your link for me! Can't wait to hear from you all &lt;3


----------



## npayne (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi Miranda! I followed you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Neenersmakeup.blogspot.com


----------



## musingmuse (Sep 9, 2013)

Please check out my latest review and blog posts http://guiltlust.blogspot.ca/


----------



## TeaP (Sep 14, 2013)

My beauty/fashion blog:

http://teapoljak.blogspot.com/


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 14, 2013)

I started blogging about 6 months ago and I'd appreciate any feedback! I focus on subscription box reviews, product reviews and online shopping. I live in NYC, so occasionally I get to attend/write about beauty events (ex. Birchbox local event).  





 
 
http://cautiouslyoptimisticreviews.blogspot.com


----------



## snowwhitequ33n (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi ladies! I run a nail blog with my best friend, it focuses mostly on nail art, subscription reviews, that sort of thing. If you're interested, please follow/comment, ill return the favor! www.belleandarielle.blogspot.com &lt;3


----------



## snowwhitequ33n (Sep 17, 2013)

...I should probably actually LINK the blog... www.belleandarielle.blogspot.com


----------



## Deareux (Sep 21, 2013)

I just started my blog. It's mainly about beauty/nerdy things.

http://deareux.blogspot.com


----------



## annifer (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just started my blog. It's mainly about beauty/nerdy things.

http://deareux.blogspot.com

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I started blogging about 6 months ago and I'd appreciate any feedback! I focus on subscription box reviews, product reviews and online shopping. I live in NYC, so occasionally I get to attend/write about beauty events (ex. Birchbox local event).  




 
 
http://cautiouslyoptimisticreviews.blogspot.com

Quote: Originally Posted by *TeaP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My beauty/fashion blog:

http://teapoljak.blogspot.com/

Quote: Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Please check out my latest review and blog posts http://guiltlust.blogspot.ca/

Quote: Originally Posted by *slashedbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey! Just joined the forums  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm Miranda, I started Slashed Beauty (www.SlashedBeauty.com) geared towards college students who need to budget their makeup obsession! Can't wait to talk to you all.

Quote: Originally Posted by *naomijr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi Mom's got mail,

Thank you for your reply, I have visited your blog and followed you on Bloglovin.





Quote: Originally Posted by *naomijr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi everyone,

My name is Naomi and I have just started a Beauty blog that I am really loving to write. Please go over and check it out and leave me a comment or suggestion. Thanks. I look forward to looking at all your blogs!!





http://www.naomitalksbeauty.com/

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissionImbeauti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi! I am new to the site and new to blogging! I am so happy that I found this thread, please girls check out my blog and give me some feedback  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would appreciate it so so much.

http://missionimbeautiful.blogspot.co.uk

Bear in mind, my blog is only a week old and there really aren't many posts, but many many more to come!

Thank you.

Hayley xoxoxo

Following all you guys!


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: 
Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I started blogging about 6 months ago and I'd appreciate any feedback! I focus on subscription box reviews, product reviews and online shopping. I live in NYC, so occasionally I get to attend/write about beauty events (ex. Birchbox local event).  




 
 
http://cautiouslyoptimisticreviews.blogspot.com
 
Following all you guys!

@annifer: Thanks - I'm following you on bloglovin too. 



 

Mod Edit - Please no unauthorized giveaway announcements, thank you!


----------



## LeMondeBeaute (Sep 26, 2013)

I have a blog chronicling my exploration into the world of beauty. Some tips and tutorials, some product reviews, some random beauty fun-ness and my Project Happy. Come check me out!

http://lemondebeaute.blogspot.com/


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My blog is mostly about online shopping and I focus at least half of my time on beauty and fashion deals.  I do at least one beauty giveaway on my blog every month, and I usually have a giveaway on youtube as well.  I hope you come and visit me.  If you do, please let me know that you are MUT, so that I can follow you back!

http://momsgotmail.com

Quote: Originally Posted by *slashedbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey! Just joined the forums  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm Miranda, I started Slashed Beauty (www.SlashedBeauty.com) geared towards college students who need to budget their makeup obsession! Can't wait to talk to you all.

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I started blogging about 6 months ago and I'd appreciate any feedback! I focus on subscription box reviews, product reviews and online shopping. I live in NYC, so occasionally I get to attend/write about beauty events (ex. Birchbox local event).  




 
 
http://cautiouslyoptimisticreviews.blogspot.com

I am now following all of you ladies! I am still working my way through all of the other blogs listed here on this thread and am so excited to discover some new blogs to read!

I just started a beauty blog called Pretty in the East: A beauty and wellness blog about all things prettyâ€“ on the inside and out! [[Makeup, Reviews, Recipes, Projects, etc.]] All from an east coast girl loving lifes simple, pretty, pleasures.

I have recently posted lots of hauls, product reviews, subscription box openings, tagged posts, monthly favorites, and other fun posts with lots of pictures!

I would love if you could stop by and would appreciate any and all comments and feedback! If you subscribe I promise to check out your blog and subscribe back as well xX Michelle


----------



## LillyT (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi, all!

I too have a beauty blog. It's fairly new, but I'm working hard to make it great. I would love some followers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://beautybitsandbobs1.blogspot.com/

Hit me up and I'll follow you too.


----------



## TheLipstickLady (Oct 7, 2013)

I post luxury lipstick reviews (among other beauty-related things) at The Lipstick Site. If you are interested in high-end lipstick brands such as Yves St. Laurent, Guerlain, Dior, Chanel, and Besame, but want to know a bit more before splurging, definitely check out my beauty blog! â™¥


----------



## LillyT (Oct 8, 2013)

I forgot to add. Please let me know in here that you've subscribed so I know to return the favor.


----------



## summerflood (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi guys! Just found this forum - I'm a regular on the sub box boards. Here's my blog:

http://www.amomlessordinary.com

It's a lot of reviews, giveaways, boxes - lots of beauty! Thanks!


----------



## LeMondeBeaute (Oct 9, 2013)

I subscribed a few days ago, and love your blog. I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with next.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LillyT (Oct 10, 2013)

Is there a way to subscribe to your blog using my gmail/blogger account? I don't have accounts with the the options I'm seeing.


----------



## Amy Love (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi!  I am new here and am looking forward to meeting new people and making some online friends.

I host my own blog www.amybrierly.com and also post make-up tutorials, beauty talk videos and vlogs on YouTube.  My main goal is to develop my YouTube channel, grow my subscriber base by engaging my audience and creating an interactive community within my channel.  I would like to collaborate with other YouTubers (beauty related or not) from all around the world to support each other and have fun within each others channels, promote giveaways together, competitions and tags for our viewers and just share our passion for YouTube and Blogging.

My channel has been around a little while but I'm eager to turn my hobby into something really helpful for viewers, whether its teaching them something, making them feel better about themselves, encouragement or just providing a laugh.

If you are open to connecting with me, I will welcome you with open arms and a hug.  I look forward to meeting you!  Feel free to add me on YouTube, Facebook, Twitter (which I don't know how to use) or Instagram... my username is the same for all 'amylovebrierly'

Amy xx

http://www.youtube.com/amylovebrierly


----------



## LeMondeBeaute (Oct 10, 2013)

Underneath the "subscribe" box there's a "follow by email" you can opt to. There is a program for following blogs called something like blogicon or something. Most people use that and follow blogs RSS feed that way. I'm so new at this, that I don't have a good answer for you at the moment. But I will find out and get back to you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LillyT (Oct 11, 2013)

lol It was staring me right in the face!

BTW, your blog looks really sleek and professional!


----------



## LeMondeBeaute (Oct 11, 2013)

Thank you! I was going to update this thread and say I'd added a follow link w/ google plus on there. I hope you enjoy the blog, and I can't wait until I get my camera fixed. I do mani/pedi's and looks almost every day that I haven't been able to share as much as I'd like. See you on the blogs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## musingmuse (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  







Following all you guys!

Thanks. I'm following you guys too.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LeMondeBeaute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Underneath the "subscribe" box there's a "follow by email" you can opt to. There is a program for following blogs called something like blogicon or something. Most people use that and follow blogs RSS feed that way. I'm so new at this, that I don't have a good answer for you at the moment. But I will find out and get back to you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Now following via twitter (tearapache) and Pinterest (momsgotmail)


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 13, 2013)

Going through the List today and I am going to follow everyone from the last several weeks.  I will try to engage with you via Twitter, Instagram, facebook, youtube and Pinterest. Been very busy in my personal life and haven't had time to visit other blogs.  Things will calm down a bit after the holidays.  

Ok!  I went back all the way through the middle of August and gave everyone at least one type of social media follow!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BoxesWithBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 




 How did I not think of this sooner. Thanks! xoxo
Great, thanks for all that info!  I hadn't thought of doing Pinterest.  I have something similar for instagram


----------



## Amy Love (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you for the add  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hope to chat to you soon


----------



## JHP07 (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Going through the List today and I am going to follow everyone from the last several weeks.  I will try to engage with you via Twitter, Instagram, facebook, youtube and Pinterest. Been very busy in my personal life and haven't had time to visit other blogs.  Things will calm down a bit after the holidays.  

Ok!  I went back all the way through the middle of August and gave everyone at least one type of social media follow!  
Thanks - I actually followed your blog via e-mail subscription prior to your post!


----------



## puffyeyes (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi everyone.  I recently started blogging (link on my footer) then MUT shared this thread's link on FB.  Yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm trying to follow you all as well.  You guys are creating some awesome blogs.  I'm kinda getting lost in them.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi everyone.  I recently started blogging (link on my footer) then MUT shared this thread's link on FB.  Yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm trying to follow you all as well.  You guys are creating some awesome blogs.  I'm kinda getting lost in them.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I am trying to figure out how to follow you!


----------



## puffyeyes (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am trying to figure out how to follow you! 
OH WOW, thanks for giving me the heads up.  I have another blog and for some reason thought you get one "join this site" button per google account.  There's that and a follow by email option up now too.


----------



## VC425 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello!

I am happy to have found this group! I recently started a beauty blog and would love some more readers! I would greatly appreciate your follows via wordpress or bloglovin!

Please leave me a comment if you follow and I will be sure to check your blog out and follow back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks!

Vanessa

http://www.bloglovin.com/blog/10892769/lets-talk-makeup

http://talkmakeupblog.wordpress.com/


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *VC425* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello!

I am happy to have found this group! I recently started a beauty blog and would love some more readers! I would greatly appreciate your follows via wordpress or bloglovin!

Please leave me a comment if you follow and I will be sure to check your blog out and follow back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks!

Vanessa

http://www.bloglovin.com/blog/10892769/lets-talk-makeup

http://talkmakeupblog.wordpress.com/
Gotcha!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 16, 2013)

So glad to be joining the ranks of my fellow beauty bloggers. I figured I spend enough time reading everyone else's, I should throw my hat into the ring! 

www.rachelshine.wordpress.com 

I literally just created the blog last night, inspiration hit / my latest Stitch Fix came in the mail. Anyway, I'll be doing mostly beauty posts/reviews (already have 2 up) as well as fashion, culture, and whatever else strikes my fancy. I've already followed a bunch of you &amp; am just gettin started. 

Looking forward to connecting to more of you girls!


----------



## musingmuse (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi Ladies! Loving the blogs! I am using both Bloglovin and Google

New reviews are up: http://guiltlust.blogspot.ca/


----------



## musingmuse (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Going through the List today and I am going to follow everyone from the last several weeks.  I will try to engage with you via Twitter, Instagram, facebook, youtube and Pinterest. Been very busy in my personal life and haven't had time to visit other blogs.  Things will calm down a bit after the holidays.  

Ok!  I went back all the way through the middle of August and gave everyone at least one type of social media follow!  
Following you on Bloglovin!!!


----------



## thepinksphinx (Oct 19, 2013)

Heya, Sabila a.k.a The Pink Sphinx here. Check out my beauty blog hellopinkspinx.blogspot.com , follow me and I'll follow yours sweet cheeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks - I actually followed your blog via e-mail subscription prior to your post!


Quote: Originally Posted by *VC425* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello!

I am happy to have found this group! I recently started a beauty blog and would love some more readers! I would greatly appreciate your follows via wordpress or bloglovin!

Please leave me a comment if you follow and I will be sure to check your blog out and follow back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks!

Vanessa

http://www.bloglovin.com/blog/10892769/lets-talk-makeup

http://talkmakeupblog.wordpress.com/


Quote: Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi Ladies! Loving the blogs! I am using both Bloglovin and Google

New reviews are up: http://guiltlust.blogspot.ca/


Following you ladies on bloglovin / wordpress!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naomijr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi everyone,

My name is Naomi and I have just started a Beauty blog that I am really loving to write. Please go over and check it out and leave me a comment or suggestion. Thanks. I look forward to looking at all your blogs!!






http://www.naomitalksbeauty.com/


Quote: Originally Posted by *berrymix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hello everyone!

I recently converted my personal blog to a beauty blog and I call it Beauty by Berrymix. Please check it out: http://berry-mix.livejournal.com

I'm going to visit all of your lovely blogs too!


Quote: Originally Posted by *slashedbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey! Just joined the forums  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm Miranda, I started Slashed Beauty (www.SlashedBeauty.com) geared towards college students who need to budget their makeup obsession! Can't wait to talk to you all.


Quote: Originally Posted by *TeaP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My beauty/fashion blog:

http://teapoljak.blogspot.com/


Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just started my blog. It's mainly about beauty/nerdy things.

http://deareux.blogspot.com


Quote: Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  







Following all you guys!


Quote: Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


I am now following all of you ladies! I am still working my way through all of the other blogs listed here on this thread and am so excited to discover some new blogs to read!

I just started a beauty blog called Pretty in the East: A beauty and wellness blog about all things prettyâ€“ on the inside and out! [[Makeup, Reviews, Recipes, Projects, etc.]] All from an east coast girl loving lifes simple, pretty, pleasures.

I have recently posted lots of hauls, product reviews, subscription box openings, tagged posts, monthly favorites, and other fun posts with lots of pictures!

I would love if you could stop by and would appreciate any and all comments and feedback! If you subscribe I promise to check out your blog and subscribe back as well xX Michelle
Followed all you ladies!


----------



## JHP07 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks - I actually followed your blog via e-mail subscription prior to your post!


Quote: Originally Posted by *VC425* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello!

I am happy to have found this group! I recently started a beauty blog and would love some more readers! I would greatly appreciate your follows via wordpress or bloglovin!

Please leave me a comment if you follow and I will be sure to check your blog out and follow back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks!

Vanessa

http://www.bloglovin.com/blog/10892769/lets-talk-makeup

http://talkmakeupblog.wordpress.com/


Quote: Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi Ladies! Loving the blogs! I am using both Bloglovin and Google

New reviews are up: http://guiltlust.blogspot.ca/


Following you ladies on bloglovin / wordpress!
Thanks Rachel - I'm following you on bloglovin' - can't wait to read your next post    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshSangre (Oct 26, 2013)

My blog is now available for Mobile Devices and is revamped with new reviews/ Check it out and add me to your google circle for instant updates when they become available
http://ashsangrebeautyreviews.blogspot.com/

I am also looking for other blog or website affiliates if anyone is interested.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks

Ash


----------



## myfairdaily (Nov 1, 2013)

Hello! My name is Kaelyn and I've been blogging for a little while now. I have a beauty, fashion and lifestyle blog I would love for you guys to check out, http://www.myfairdaily.com 

Would love to get feedback and some new readers on my site, as well as get to read and follow some new blogs myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## myfairdaily (Nov 1, 2013)

Checked out your blog and I love it!!! Such a clean nice design with great photos! I am now a follower of yours on bloglovin, and I would love it if you could check out my blog as well www.myfairdaily.com  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LeMondeBeaute (Nov 2, 2013)

Glad to hear it, and I'll do the same for you. Many thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momsgotmail (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myfairdaily* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello! My name is Kaelyn and I've been blogging for a little while now. I have a beauty, fashion and lifestyle blog I would love for you guys to check out, http://www.myfairdaily.com 

Would love to get feedback and some new readers on my site, as well as get to read and follow some new blogs myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I just followed you via several social media sources and bloglovin!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshSangre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My blog is now available for Mobile Devices and is revamped with new reviews/ Check it out and add me to your google circle for instant updates when they become available
http://ashsangrebeautyreviews.blogspot.com/

I am also looking for other blog or website affiliates if anyone is interested.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks

Ash
Now following via google + (although I am not very active there...)  I think I am all caught up-but if I missed you, please let me know!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 6, 2013)

Whoa! A lot of new people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hi there everyone! I'm gonna take a look when I go home!!! I can't wait haha


----------



## LauraBlauw (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello girls !

   Glad to be here ! First I would like to introduse myself, my name is Laura, I am 29 years old and I am a romanian beauty blogger that resides in Holland. I have a beauty blog that I would like you girls to check out and maybe , if you like it , follow it. The adress of my blog is : http://www.laurabalaban.blogspot.nl/. 

   I am also looking to find some new cool blogs to follow so don't be shy and let me in a message your blogs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you so much !


----------



## Poshpolish (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi guys! Just joined MUT and I can't wait to get started! I have a nail polish blog http://Poshpolishnailblog.blogspot.com and I would love for you guys to check it out and maybe leave some feedback since I am new at this!


----------



## farmgirl (Nov 18, 2013)

Check out my blog! Lipstick &amp; Tractors. It's a lifestyle blog with a focus on makeup &amp; product reviews  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://lipstickandtractors.wordpress.com

*Interest in joining a holiday beauty swap? Check out my blog post: http://lipstickandtractors.wordpress.com/2013/11/18/holiday-beauty-swap/

xo, brandi


----------



## jaylee78 (Nov 20, 2013)

So, I'm not a "writer" but, I've just started my blog. http://jennasmakepaddiction.wordpress.com


----------



## MissPrissTiff (Nov 22, 2013)

Sheesh, I haven't been here in a while and I've missed a ton but I've been a blogging fool over the past few months! Glad to see so many new faces, looking forward to going back through and checking out everyones blogs and hopefully some of you ladies will do the same for me! Welcome again!





-Tiffany...

My Beauty Full Blog


----------



## marffie (Nov 25, 2013)

I thought maybe you guys would be interested to know about the phenomenal MUA make-up range I discovered a few weeks ago in Superdrug - affordable and good quality, so perfect as stocking fillers!
Here's my blog... 

www.marffie.blogspot.com

Check it out and keep all noses powdered,

Martha x


----------



## adorkablez (Dec 4, 2013)

I'd love for you guys to check out my article on the Loreal Paris Mythic Hair Oil and tell me what you think! www.thepretty-committee.com


----------



## subbox (Dec 5, 2013)

I started my blog pretty recently, but I'd love to hear from you guys: 

ramblingsofagraduatestudent.wordpress.com


----------



## mdbonline (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello! I have recently started a natural skin care blog called: PureNaturalBeauty.com. We focus on natural skincare remedies and acne treatments. Would love for you to stop by!

Mindy


----------



## lanabuch (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey guys and gals, who should I be watching on youtube, or who's blog should I be reading?! I love watching hauls, and favorite videos the most!

My three favorites are Jaclyn Hill, MakeUpByTiffanyD, Casey Holmes, and Shaaanxo.

Who else should I watch?!!?


----------



## Jwls750 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lanabuch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey guys and gals, who should I be watching on youtube, or who's blog should I be reading?! I love watching hauls, and favorite videos the most!

My three favorites are Jaclyn Hill, MakeUpByTiffanyD, Casey Holmes, and Shaaanxo.

Who else should I watch?!!?

My favorite is ThatGirlShaeXO. I also have a channel. I'm obviously nowhere near as popular as anyone out there. I have like, 1 subscriber. But I've gotten more into it recently and have been posting more. I set a schedule for myself (that definitely helps!).

But definitely check out ThatGirlShaeXO, oh and EmilyNoel83


----------



## amymay7 (Dec 13, 2013)

MakeupByAlli, Kandee Johnson, Pixiwoo, xsparkage, and Sona Gasparian are all great!


----------



## amymay7 (Dec 13, 2013)

What is your youtube username? i'd like to check it out.


----------



## lavio4 (Dec 15, 2013)

I have found that if you search YouTube you will find a 'guru' for what ever your into.  Some tend to stay more neutral like for everyday make up and others take it up a notch.  It depend how you like your make up.  I like Kandee Johnson, MakeUpByTiffanyD, and Nicole Guerriero just for their make up styles. I also like to watch Promise Phan and Michelle Phan for transformation looks they are pretty cool.


----------



## biancarenee (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi, my name is Bianca and I'd love to share my blog with you all!

Please let me know of any advice or feedback. Or you can leave a general comment if you're interested in a chat. Love to hear from you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

www.biancareneebeauty.com

All the best,

xoxo Bianca

PS: I'm interested in networking with other bloggers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Leave a reply if you're interested in connecting or would like some feedback as well. Thx!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Dec 18, 2013)

*MissPrissTiff, adorkablez, farmgirl, and poshpolish I followed u ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*
*Hope you can return the favor: http://ibdfm.blogspot.com/*


----------



## adorkablez (Dec 19, 2013)

Followed as well! Thx


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Dec 20, 2013)

*musingmuse* *thepinksphinx* *LeMondeBeaute Followed *


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Dec 20, 2013)

Just followed *TeaP,* *berrymix,* *naomijr* , and *lucykat07! Awesome blogs! *
*I have been going down the list. Hopefully some of you will check out my blog and also follow! *
*My link is on my signiture. *


----------



## Keandra143 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi guys my blog is http://sistersisterbeautyblog.weebly.com there's a signup in the forums and fill out the contact me if you want to know what companies i received samples from  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xvgingervx (Dec 23, 2013)

http://www.gingersjolander.com I would love for you all to check out my new blog Thanks, Ginger


----------



## Poshpolish (Dec 24, 2013)

I have posted my blog previously but since then I have switched to my own domain! I would love it if you could check it out! Poshpolishnails.com


----------



## beautyofaqueen (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi everyone i took a break from blogging now im back with a GIVEAWAY! Please stop by and enter! www.beautyofaqueen.blogspot.com


----------



## Lipstickholic (Dec 26, 2013)

Hey everyone...am new to makeuptalk..I recently started my own beauty blog... I need followers for my blog show your support and join the blog please.





http://lipstickholic.blogspot.com/


----------



## Bethanys (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I recently started a blog-right now it's mostly reviews of the various subscription boxes I take (birchbox, Ipsy, Wantable, Lip Factory, etc.), but eventually I plan to post other things as well, from the perspective of a slightly sarcastic, late-30-something mom and teacher.

It doesn't look like much yet, but as I get time, I work on it.

If you are interested, take a look! I'm always looking for fun new blogs to read, so I'm going to be reading through this thread, and finding some new reads!

http://visitbetsysbest.blogspot.com/


----------



## yayadollmua (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey Guys I'm so glad I found this site!

I'd love for anyone to check out my blog, maybe even follow.

Also if you check out my blog, let me know so I can return the favor!

Thanks guys hope you enjoy!

www.mybeautyytooth.blogspot.com


----------



## ssarcophagus (Jan 3, 2014)

I just started a beauty blog! I usually just post my neutral, everyday looks, but I'd love it if anyone wanted to check it out! I can't wait to see everyone else's blogs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

http://ssarcophagus.blogspot.com


----------



## makeitupasigo (Jan 3, 2014)

Link in Signature! I would love for any of you fabulous people to check it out


----------



## Ameliyeah (Jan 8, 2014)

I am new to MUT and just started a blog. It's mainly about drugstore beauty and how to score a good deal. Just did a post about couponing today. Any critique and feedback is greatly appreciated. In the meantime, I'm going to check out all your blogs! Http://thebrokegirlreview.blogspot.com


----------



## Keandra143 (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Keandra143* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi guys my blog is http://sistersisterbeautyblog.weebly.com there's a signup in the forums and fill out the contact me if you want to know what companies i received samples from  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I've added a subscription bar!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ameliyeah (Jan 8, 2014)

I just started following a bunch of you guys! I lost track of everyone but my name is Amelia so you can see that I followed you


----------



## morre22 (Jan 12, 2014)

I just wanted to update my blog name in here since I just changed it =] I will be blogging a lot more now! http://beautyjunky22.blogspot.com/


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshSangre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My blog is now available for Mobile Devices and is revamped with new reviews/ Check it out and add me to your google circle for instant updates when they become available
http://ashsangrebeautyreviews.blogspot.com/

I am also looking for other blog or website affiliates if anyone is interested.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks

Ash
Added you to my google plus circle


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jan 12, 2014)

What a holiday season I had!  My blog chugged along, but I did fall behind on social correspondence!  I prefer to follow via Bloglovin, twitter, and youtube.  I will also follow via pinterest and instagram if we have similar interests.  I rarely follow by e-mail (no offense, but I already filter through several hundred e-mails per day).  My social media names vary, but my alter ego is usually apachetear or tearapache.  Some of you have some very nice blogs!  My blog link is in signature.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Whoa! A lot of new people




hi there everyone! I'm gonna take a look when I go home!!! I can't wait haha
following via bloglovin and youtube

Quote: Originally Posted by *LauraBlauw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello girls !

   Glad to be here ! First I would like to introduse myself, my name is Laura, I am 29 years old and I am a romanian beauty blogger that resides in Holland. I have a beauty blog that I would like you girls to check out and maybe , if you like it , follow it. The adress of my blog is : http://www.laurabalaban.blogspot.nl/. 

   I am also looking to find some new cool blogs to follow so don't be shy and let me in a message your blogs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you so much !
Following via twitter and bloglovin

Quote: Originally Posted by *farmgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Check out my blog! Lipstick &amp; Tractors. It's a lifestyle blog with a focus on makeup &amp; product reviews  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://lipstickandtractors.wordpress.com

*Interest in joining a holiday beauty swap? Check out my blog post: http://lipstickandtractors.wordpress.com/2013/11/18/holiday-beauty-swap/

xo, brandi
Following via pinterest and bloglovin (love the design of your blog)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sheesh, I haven't been here in a while and I've missed a ton but I've been a blogging fool over the past few months! Glad to see so many new faces, looking forward to going back through and checking out everyones blogs and hopefully some of you ladies will do the same for me! Welcome again!





-Tiffany...

My Beauty Full Blog
following via twitter and bloglovin

Quote: Originally Posted by *marffie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought maybe you guys would be interested to know about the phenomenal MUA make-up range I discovered a few weeks ago in Superdrug - affordable and good quality, so perfect as stocking fillers!
Here's my blog... 

www.marffie.blogspot.com

Check it out and keep all noses powdered,

Martha x
following via bloglovin

Quote: Originally Posted by *adorkablez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'd love for you guys to check out my article on the Loreal Paris Mythic Hair Oil and tell me what you think!

www.thepretty-committee.com
following via bloglovin

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancarenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi, my name is Bianca and I'd love to share my blog with you all!

Please let me know of any advice or feedback. Or you can leave a general comment if you're interested in a chat. Love to hear from you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

www.biancareneebeauty.com

All the best,

xoxo Bianca

PS: I'm interested in networking with other bloggers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Leave a reply if you're interested in connecting or would like some feedback as well. Thx!
subscribed via youtube!

Quote: Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Following bloglovin, twitter and added you to google circle

Quote: Originally Posted by *xvgingervx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

http://www.gingersjolander.com

I would love for you all to check out my new blog
Thanks, Ginger
following on youtube and bloglovin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Poshpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have posted my blog previously but since then I have switched to my own domain! I would love it if you could check it out! Poshpolishnails.com
following via twitter, pinterest and google plus

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lipstickholic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey everyone...am new to makeuptalk..I recently started my own beauty blog... I need followers for my blog show your support and join the blog please.





http://lipstickholic.blogspot.com/
following via bloglovin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bethanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi everyone!

I recently started a blog-right now it's mostly reviews of the various subscription boxes I take (birchbox, Ipsy, Wantable, Lip Factory, etc.), but eventually I plan to post other things as well, from the perspective of a slightly sarcastic, late-30-something mom and teacher.

It doesn't look like much yet, but as I get time, I work on it.

If you are interested, take a look! I'm always looking for fun new blogs to read, so I'm going to be reading through this thread, and finding some new reads!

http://visitbetsysbest.blogspot.com/
I am now following via twitter and bloglovin

Quote: Originally Posted by *yayadollmua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey Guys I'm so glad I found this site!

I'd love for anyone to check out my blog, maybe even follow.

Also if you check out my blog, let me know so I can return the favor!

Thanks guys hope you enjoy!

www.mybeautyytooth.blogspot.com
No following via  instagram and twitter!  I love the name of your blog!

Quote: Originally Posted by *ssarcophagus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just started a beauty blog! I usually just post my neutral, everyday looks, but I'd love it if anyone wanted to check it out! I can't wait to see everyone else's blogs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

http://ssarcophagus.blogspot.com
I added you to my google plus circle

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Link in Signature! I would love for any of you fabulous people to check it out




following via twitter

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ameliyeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am new to MUT and just started a blog. It's mainly about drugstore beauty and how to score a good deal. Just did a post about couponing today. Any critique and feedback is greatly appreciated. In the meantime, I'm going to check out all your blogs!


Http://thebrokegirlreview.blogspot.com
Do you have a way to follow via social media?  I only follow a couple of blogs via e-mail.  

Quote: Originally Posted by *Keandra143* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've added a subscription bar!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I can't follow everyone via e-mail...do you have social media options such as twitter?

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just wanted to update my blog name in here since I just changed it =] I will be blogging a lot more now! http://beautyjunky22.blogspot.com/
I am now following you!


----------



## Ameliyeah (Jan 12, 2014)

I just added a Instagram button!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jan 12, 2014)

I looked and looked but I don't see it!  I read your post from today, though!  I commented on your post.


----------



## Ameliyeah (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh sweet! Okay when I get home tonight I am going to try to fix it. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Asthildur (Jan 21, 2014)

Just started my first beauty blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So thrilled about it! looking forward to keep it going and get inspired by all the amazing beauty blogs here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now there is an introduction to me, a make up products review and hair products review there ( just started last weekend) but I'm looking forward to post more!

The link is : chocolateandredlipstick.blog.com


----------



## hrhvittoria (Jan 21, 2014)

I am slowly but surely checking out all of the blogs listed ITT!

My own blog is beauttoria.tumblr.com (not a fancy blogspot ;P ) and while it is new and there's not much on it yet, I plan on posting a whole bunch of FOTD, OOTD, lots of reviews, unboxing videos, and tutorial videos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chaostheory (Jan 22, 2014)

I am new to the blogging world but excited to join it. I always check out a million blogs on products before I buy any makeup so I am excited to contribute to the beauty world! 

Link is in my signature!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## airenlove (Jan 23, 2014)

I recently made a beauty blog and am excited about it. 

my blog is http://www.airenbeauty.blogspot.com


----------



## colorfuldez (Jan 24, 2014)

I recently made a youtube channel and ive been wanting to do it for a long time 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCb9BppH_CYj3d2P_cYEsmUA

I also have a blog that I need to update www.colorfuldez.com

ill be cheacking out as many blogs and channels here as I can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))


----------



## yayadollmua (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey Gals!! Please check out my blog, and follow! I post every saturday! Just published one about Nail Art Tools! I will be following some from above, please return the follow. and tell me what you guys think! Thanks Ladies!!!!

www.mybeautyytooth.blogspot.com


----------



## yayadollmua (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey ladies I'd love for you to check out and follow my blog! I will return the favor!!

www.mybeautyytooth.blogspot.com

Thanks Gals!


----------



## erinenvyy (Jan 27, 2014)

It's a work in progress. http://brightlipssweethips.blogspot.com/


----------



## rc42510 (Jan 28, 2014)

If anyone wants to check out my blog its:

http://robinlcole.com/


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Jan 28, 2014)

I just started my blog and made my first post.
So nerve wracking lol!!!
http://juliaghostx3.blogspot.com/
Tell me what you guys think! Also, I'm kind of new with Blogger, so if any of you have tips on how I can make my blog look nicer, that would be greatly appreciated. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Constructive criticism is welcome!


----------



## RockalleanV (Feb 3, 2014)

It has been a while since I have been here. Please check out my blog. It's mostly sneak peeks, makeup reviews and makeup looks. And I also have a youtube channel. Info in blog I follow back, I already followed a couple here. http://rockalleanproductreview.blogspot.com/?m=1


----------



## chelsmorghan (Feb 5, 2014)

I have a beauty, fashion &amp; lifestyle blog that I have just created, if you love makeup &amp; fashion &amp; pinterest then I think you would love my blog!

Im a 22 year old from New Zealand and I just want to share the things that I love with those you share the same passion as me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

X

http://www.youtube.com/user/Chelsmorghan1/videos

https://twitter.com/chelsmorghan


----------



## makeitpurple (Feb 9, 2014)

I started a beauty blog a couple of weeks ago. Would love it if some of you wanted to take a look www.makeitpurple.co.uk


----------



## damederose (Feb 10, 2014)

Ooh I just found this. How exciting as I've just recently started beauty blogging.

I am 21 and from The U.K. I am focusing my blog around natural beauty with reviews on natural, organic and mineral brands. Anyone else with a similar niche?

Please have a look and tell me what you think.

http://damederose.wordpress.com/

Ashley xx


----------



## fobsessedx (Feb 14, 2014)

So glad I stumbled upon this! I've been a beauty blogger since last spring, but am yet to get many followers, even after joining social networks, joining #bblogger chats, promoting my page etc.

I'd really appreciate if people could check out my blog please?

http://alternativelyalluring.wordpress.com 

Thank you

xx


----------



## mishellyy (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi everyone, I have started my blog a while back but am getting into it again. I mainly post reviews and hauls on my blog ranging from high end to drugstore as well as Korean cosmetics. I would appreciate it if you checked out my blog. My blog is: http://imichelleblogs.blogspot.ca  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 18, 2014)

I didn't even realize we had this fantastic thread!

I've been blogging for awhile now, but this beauty blog has only been going for a little over a year. I love supporting other bloggers so please feel free to follow me on bloglovin, or on blogger and I'll do the same!

Link to my blog is in my signature! &lt;3


----------



## Miss17February (Feb 19, 2014)

Here's mine!

http://www.miss17february.com/

I blog mostly about Asian cosmetics/skincare, there are some makeup tutorials, and I've recently subscribed to a bunch of subscription beauty boxes, so there's a bunch of that as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## peder511 (Feb 23, 2014)

I have a new blog as well! I'm hoping to keep up with it by posting at least once a week. We shall see how that goes. Any constructive feedback would be greatly appreciated!!

http://tetmakeupbag.blogspot.com/

Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## marffie (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi everyone! New post uploaded! It's a review of MUA Make-up products, and I'd love it if you could check it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

http://marffie.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/beauty-on-budget.html

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## akritenbrink (Feb 26, 2014)

Just found this group! So excited. Mine is here! http://www.lifewangie.com I'm going to spend some quality time this weekend looking over all of your beautiful blogs.


----------



## akritenbrink (Feb 26, 2014)

Here is mine! http://www.lifewangie.com


----------



## khigg514 (Feb 27, 2014)

The Messy Vanity


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 27, 2014)

http://coffeeandacardigan.blogspot.com/

Thanks so much for your support!


----------



## annaw1015 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey!!

I just started my Beauty Blog about a month ago and would love it if you guys would check it out! If you follow me I will always follow back!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://abeautysection.blogspot.com


----------



## LanieBuck (Mar 8, 2014)

My blog is http://LanieBuck.blogspot.com

I do mainly nail art and polish reviews but also a few monthly boxes reviews. I also sprinkle in crafts, recipes, giveaways and some fashion/makeup goodies.


----------



## Strikeapose (Mar 9, 2014)

Mine is http://letsstrikeapose.co.uk. 

  its a UK beauty blog, but i aim to talk about most things that you can get both here and the us. daily posts (or at least I aim to).


----------



## vlungu (Mar 10, 2014)

My Beauty, subscription, life etc blog! http://lipsticklaceandleather.wordpress.com


----------



## redwildcat1412 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi all,

I run a beauty blog too!! Will visit all of yours soon, I love reading blog posts as well as writing them!!


----------



## redwildcat1412 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi!

I have a beauty blog too!! Hope you guys visit and if you do let me have your feedback.. I'm always trying to improve my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

xx

*MISSY IN THE MIRROR:* Blog â– Twitter â– Instagram


----------



## Elena K (Mar 16, 2014)

Blog about skin care, hair care and make up. I share tips, results on my research, product review and personal experience www.beauty-in-a-jar.com


----------



## xoKeeBuuxo (Mar 23, 2014)

Yay! I love makeup subscription boxes. I'll definitely be checking your blog out.


----------



## xoKeeBuuxo (Mar 23, 2014)

I have a blog here KeeBuuBlog​  ​ I haven't posted much yet, but I intend to write about food, fashion, makeup, and blasian heritage (kind of all over the place)​  ​ I'm mainly focusing on my youtube channel XoKeeBuuXo. Right now I'm mostly doing reviews and hauls, but soon I'll start doing tutorials and whatever else people would like to see. 



  ​ I can wait to see your guys youtubes and blogs and maybe one day we can all collaborate with one another.  ​


----------



## MUHoarder (Mar 23, 2014)

this isn't my blog but a new one my niece has started: A Little Bit of Everything

http://hashtagoriginalblog.blogspot.com/

she has written about a mix of things, but she's an incredible artist. Check out the one post she has that shows some of her work. Thanks for looking.


----------



## TracyT (Mar 24, 2014)

My blog is www.serendipityinmotion.com. I write about sub boxes and different products/services. Follow/comment and I'll do the same.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kgus22 (Mar 24, 2014)

My blog! it is still new but I would LOVE some followers/readers!! bear with me as I get going. thanks!

http://lifebeautyfashionfun.wordpress.com/


----------



## Staceyp (Mar 25, 2014)

I blog about subscription Boxes, Bizarre Food, and sometimes Beauty!!






*http://staceypearl.wordpress.com*​ 
If your interested in travel I blog about places Ive been And if Your traveling to California I Have Lots of reviews and pictures of the best places to go!

*http://whtawonderfulworld.wordpress.com*​


----------



## Girlyme (Mar 26, 2014)

Hei, I just started a blog on health, beauty, makeup, skincare and so on. I have blogged before but not on those subjects so I can say that I'm rather excited.

My blog is on http://estoniangogo.weebly.com/

Would be nice if you could tell me what you think about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Samnicole1127 (Mar 27, 2014)

I recently started a channel if anyone wants to check it out and give suggestions on videos that I should do let me know https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZGYPOavIzw  (thats my newest video to get glowing skin using foundation).As far as big names I like Kandee Johnson she literally has a video for EVERYTHING, which is awesome. And if anyone else has a channel on this site put your link I will subscribe and check it out


----------



## Jwls750 (Mar 27, 2014)

I have a blog (and a YouTube) but I focus much more on the blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The link to the blog is in my signature. I have a small Benefit giveaway going on on it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theopendiary (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi! I recently just started a blog and would love for you to take a look! My blog is based around lifestyle, fashion, food and beauty and will also include diys! www.sundussarwar.blogspot.com  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Prettologist (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi all, i have recently started my beauty blog. It is about makeup , DIYs and fashion. Plz check it out and tell me what you think. www.prettology.com


----------



## Prettologist (Mar 28, 2014)

Very nice interesting blog, keep it uprolleyes:


----------



## Cherity (Mar 28, 2014)

I have a very new blog!! I'm all about saving people money. I do weekly hauls where I break down what I get and how much I save (both high end and drugstore makeup). And, I also have a HUGE giveaway right now! I'd love for more people to enter, so stop by!

http://winkypinkblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## davie (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cherity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a very new blog!! I'm all about saving people money. I do weekly hauls where I break down what I get and how much I save (both high end and drugstore makeup). And, I also have a HUGE giveaway right now! I'd love for more people to enter, so stop by!

http://winkypinkblog.blogspot.com/
Great idea for a blog!  I just joined  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  thanks!


----------



## davie (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prettologist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi all, i have recently started my beauty blog. It is about makeup , DIYs and fashion.
Plz check it out and tell me what you think.
www.prettology.com
I like it! Now that's the kind of science I can get into!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  thanx


----------



## Prettologist (Mar 28, 2014)

Oh davie thank you, u r so sweet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaryJane80 (Mar 29, 2014)

I started my first subscription box and I thought I'd document my journey!

Created a blog where I can talk about the subscription and its products

http://mysubscriptions.wordpress.com/


----------



## BrierReviewer (Mar 29, 2014)

We have a newer blog. We mostly review subscription boxes, but we are trying to do more of reviewing specific products. We would love for anyone to check us out and give us any feedback or ideas on what we could be looking at.

http://brierreview.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 29, 2014)

I've had my blog for years and it started out as a food/recipe blog, but I've since incorporated subscription box and beauty product reviews!

I caught the subscription addiction too!

http://www.evolutionofafoodie.com


----------



## BrierReviewer (Mar 29, 2014)

Our Blog is fairly new. It's a mother/daughter beauty blog. We post reviews for subscription boxes, beauty products, and other items we are currently raving about! We would love to hear what you think.

http://brierreview.blogspot.com/

Angie &amp; Kendra


----------



## Theopendiary (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi!! Please take a look at my blog and give me some feedback in the comments?? www.sundussarwar.blogspot.com I look forward to reading all your blogs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angelic1408 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello, I'm a 22-year-old currently residing in Japan

I'm new in this field, 

kindly check my blog at www.angelahwang.blogspot.jp

I'll try to write post as many as I can 

Please gimme suggestions or comments or simply leave your blog so I can follow you back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaryJane80 (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm new at the whole blog thing and I thought I'd start one to document my first subscription box with IPSY

http://mysubscriptions.wordpress.com/


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm definitely not a guru, but here's my blog: http://www.scoutsays.com  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theangryandro (Mar 30, 2014)

I always watch Pixiwoo, Wayne Goss, Joseph Harwood and Kandee Johnson!


----------



## Maryt (Mar 30, 2014)

I think Lisa Eldridge is one of the best on YouTube. She is a make-up artist for celebrities and many magazines. Her tutorials are the best.It's more of a learning site then watching someone who shops a lot! She makes it look easy and I love her British accent.


----------



## Prettologist (Mar 31, 2014)

I looooove essiebutton , amelia liana , and fleurdeforce  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))) amazing


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Mar 31, 2014)

http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/

She is my absolute favourite. We have the same sense of humour and she's so incredibly SMART!


----------



## Megan27ist (Mar 31, 2014)

I like to watch Eleventh Gorgeous on Youtube


----------



## BSquared (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Maryt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think Lisa Eldridge is one of the best on YouTube. She is a make-up artist for celebrities and many magazines. Her tutorials are the best.It's more of a learning site then watching someone who shops a lot! She makes it look easy and I love her British accent.
Loooveee her! I could listen to her talk all day!

I like to watch Jaclyn Hill, Casey Holmes, and Nicole from Young Wild &amp; Polished, she's funny. Nicole Guerrero sometimes too, and Emily Noel.


----------



## arcticXeyes (Mar 31, 2014)

VintageorTacky is incredible. Xsparkage was my first and favorite. Ilikeweylie. MissGlamorazzi, Morgan Joyce(ILYMorgannn)


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 31, 2014)

Leighannsays does some great hauls!


----------



## hensleysstyle (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey, y'all! I just launched my beauty and fashion website and would so appreciate if you would like my page on facebook at https://www.facebook.com/hensleystyle and check out my website at www.hensleysstyle.com 

I post regularly!!

Thanks so much!!! xoxox


----------



## Kaya S (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello Lovelies,

I just my blog but if you could maybe check it out and give me some feedback?...I would be so thankful.

petitepralines.blogspot.com 

I'll be checking out the blogs mentioned in these threads too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kaya S (Mar 31, 2014)

You have such a wonderful layout to your blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its very professional.
Quote: Originally Posted by *hensleysstyle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey, y'all! I just launched my beauty and fashion website and would so appreciate if you would like my page on facebook at https://www.facebook.com/hensleystyle and check out my website at www.hensleysstyle.com 

I post regularly!!

Thanks so much!!! xoxox


----------



## Kaya S (Apr 1, 2014)

Mine is http://petitepralines.blogspot.com

Any feedback would be helpful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Isisara (Apr 1, 2014)

I like Huda Beauty


----------



## SimplyStine (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello! I'm a beauty blogger and would love for all of you to have a look at my blog! I've been blogging for over two years now, but I have a lot of experience from working in the beauty industry! I love all things beauty and am always open to learning more from you guys! http://www.simplystine.com 

-Christine

Simply Stine


----------



## Theopendiary (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi!! I have a blog over on www.sundussarwar.blogspot.com Please check it out and leave me some comments! I'm new to the blogging world and really would love some feedback and for you all to check it out!


----------



## Theopendiary (Apr 1, 2014)

Please take a look at my blog, I'm new and would love some feedback! www.sundussarwar.blogspot.com


----------



## SimplyStine (Apr 1, 2014)

I think your blog is lovely @Theopendiary! The scrub looks fantastic! -Christine


----------



## Dalila (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Isisara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like Huda Beauty
 I love the middle eastern take on beauty, it's so sultry and mysterious.


----------



## SaraP (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dalila* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I love the middle eastern take on beauty, it's so sultry and mysterious.
and the best eyebrows ever!


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm only fourteen, but here's my channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkiZkTExBUbl2f5A3tuA9ZQ . I really enjoy youtube and I'm doing my best. Better videos are coming soon for my April series though. Anyway, I sound like a commercial advertising myself, so I'm going to shut up and post this.


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elfbarbie07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm only fourteen, but here's my channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkiZkTExBUbl2f5A3tuA9ZQ . I really enjoy youtube and I'm doing my best. Better videos are coming soon for my April series though. Anyway, I sound like a commercial advertising myself, so I'm going to shut up and post this.

Your videos are really great! I am a little addicted to watching makeup videos lol I am definitely subbing to your channel!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Apr 1, 2014)

> Your videos are really great! I am a little addicted to watching makeup videos lol I am definitely subbing to your channel!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks so much! I try really hard to have good editing because I love YouTube  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 1, 2014)

Some others I always watch are: Charisma Star, essiebutton, Karissa Pukas, Lauren Curtis, MakeupByTiffanyD, reviewsbyjamie (because she is adorkable!! lol), Tati, Zoella, and everyone who's been mentioned above! I am addicted!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elfbarbie07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks so much! I try really hard to have good editing because I love YouTube






I am wanting to start doing videos, but I am trying to figure out lighting, because I live in a tiny apartment without any real natural light that comes in. I am seriously thinking about just filming out on my patio lol What do you film with? I have a Canon 5D Mark II (I have a photography business) but I'm wanting to get an external microphone for it before I start shooting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Apr 1, 2014)

> I am wanting to start doing videos, but I am trying to figure out lighting, because I live in a tiny apartment without any real natural light that comes in. I am seriously thinking about just filming out on my patio lol What do you film with? I have aÂ Canon 5D Mark II (I have a photography business) but I'm wanting to get an external microphone for it before I start shooting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just have a canon elph 310 HS. It's a point and shoot. Not incredible but good enough for now. And I would highly recommend daylight bulbs. I don't have studio lighting, and gray days err am common. So those help a ton. And I got a four pack at Walmart for $1  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## YoursEvermore (Apr 2, 2014)

I have so many different favorites for different reasons... Currently, my favorite YouTubers in no particular order are Karima McKimmie (Shameless Fripperies), Sharon Farrell, EmilyNoel83, Kristin Gehm, Tati (or GlamLifeGuru), EssieButton, Lisa Eldridge, Pixiwoo, TheBethanyFae, MissHollyBerries and MakeupbyAlli. 

A lot of the aforementioned YouTubers have blogs, too. I will also shamelessly self-promote my own blog: The Via Media of Beauty. I do a lot of EOTD/LOTDs and reviews, mainly because I'm trying to downsize, so it's a good way to sort through everything and be hyper-critical of what's working and what's not. I'm obsessed with neutrals, so be forewarned that there's a lot of brown eyeshadow and pink lips.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kiki Owens (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey,

I have a blog... I am pretty new to blogging. It's Beautyselffish.blogspot.com. I would love any tips or anything. 

Thank you!


----------



## Kiki Owens (Apr 2, 2014)

http://beautyselffish.blogspot.com It's a pretty new beauty blog. Pretend, I wrote something amazing here... and come check out my blog. lol


----------



## Theopendiary (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey! I recently started a blog and would love for your to check it out! www.sundussarwar.blogspot.com


----------



## Kaya S (Apr 3, 2014)

Your blog is so Excellent! I can't believe you've been doing this for only a month....you have soo much good content  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stefnicholas (Apr 3, 2014)

I have had way too many blogs, lol!! I want to start a new one, but really have a concept ready first. I know it'll be makeup related I'm sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa Sherin (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi guys, 

my blog is lisasherin.wordpress.com. I'm also looking for guest bloggers if anyone is interested please check out the link below.

http://lisasherin.wordpress.com/2014/04/03/wanted-guest-bloggers-apply-now/

Lisa xo


----------



## Theopendiary (Apr 4, 2014)

> I think your blog is lovely @Theopendiary ! The scrub looks fantastic! -Christine


 Thank you so much!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kaya S (Apr 4, 2014)

Hey...mind if I join in?

http://petitepralines.blogspot.com/2014/04/product-review-tarte-mascara-lights.html

I'll be checking out everyone's blogs/vlogs in this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa Sherin (Apr 4, 2014)

Great blog SlashedBeauty! I'm relatively new to the blogging game so I'd be grateful if you check out my blog !

lisasherin.wordpress.com


----------



## HighlyPigmented (Apr 5, 2014)

It would be awesome if you girls could check out my blog!!

http://highlypigmentedbeautyfashion.wordpress.com

If you have a wordpress it would be awesome if you could follow!

I'm checking everyone else out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## davie (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi...and thanks.. i just subscribed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## davie (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi Nicole and welcome!!!  i look forward to reading your blog!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 7, 2014)

> Hello in order to help us all gain more blog traffic, followers and find new and interesting blogs we should all leave are links below and follow each other my blog is http://t.co/CHKEkjJEZL Hope you enjoy my blog


 Here's the Beauty Bloggers thread. Literally hundreds of us have posted our blog links there. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/117613/link-your-beauty-blog


----------



## xoKeeBuuxo (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey guys, I put a few more touches on my blog and I can't wait to start posting more content. Its KeeBuuBlog.com and I'll be posting reviews, hauls, and tutorials, oh and recipes too!! Please check it out and subscribe, feedback would be sooo appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lihz Stos (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello darling! I will left my links under. Follow me!

Blog: http://fuckingprettyawesome.blogspot.com.br

Facebok: https://www.facebook.com/prettyawesomeblog

Twitter: https://twitter.com/FuckingBlog

Let's help each other!


----------



## Amirxhhh (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey I'm Amirah and I'm new to beauty blogging http://beautybyamirah.blogspot.co.uk/ is my blogger webpage I only have one post so far BUT I do plan to update regularly. It'd be helpful if you guys could give me some tips of what to and what not to do and how to make my beauty blog successful, thank you!


----------



## Amirxhhh (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey! Your blogger webpage is awesome, I'm still trying to work out how to follow people on there but I've liked your facebook page and followed you on twitter. My blog is http://beautybyamirah.blogspot.co.uk/ x

Amirah


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 9, 2014)

@Lihz Stos i have moved your post to the appropriate topic!


----------



## Lihz Stos (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Lihz Stos i have moved your post to the appropriate topic! 




And where is the right topic?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lihz Stos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And where is the right topic?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
you're posting in it now!


----------



## Lihz Stos (Apr 11, 2014)

Ah thank you kitty xD


----------



## Theopendiary (Apr 13, 2014)

Love checking out all the new blogs!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Take a look at mine www.sundussarwar.blogspot.com


----------



## Theopendiary (Apr 15, 2014)

makeup blogs are my favourite to read! start one!

www.sundussarwar.blogspot.com


----------



## Deareux (Apr 15, 2014)

Great blogs everyone! I can't wait to look at all of them.


----------



## jams (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey guys I just started a new blog- Beauty and the Bargain! I talk about all my hauls, bargain shopping, nail mail, and sub boxes. I'd love for you guys to check it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://beautynthebargain.blogspot.com/


----------



## makeupmeandyoyo (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey everyone I have a new blog and I would appreciate if you can check it out http://makeupmeandyoyo.blogspot.com.au/?m=1 Ta


----------



## jolive213 (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amirxhhh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey I'm Amirah and I'm new to beauty blogging http://beautybyamirah.blogspot.co.uk/ is my blogger webpage I only have one post so far BUT I do plan to update regularly. It'd be helpful if you guys could give me some tips of what to and what not to do and how to make my beauty blog successful, thank you!




Hi.... I am new here!

MUT is really good platform ... I am also planning to create my new blog.


----------



## spotofchic (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi everyone! I've just set up my first beauty blog and wanted to promote it a little, it is spotofchic.blogspot.co.uk and I also have a twitter spotofchic that I'd love to get more followers on!


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 23, 2014)

Im new to the blogging scene! Its fun, and something I do in my sparetime now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

MrsChic


----------



## VickyTaft (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello!

I just started a beauty on a budget blog, slowly getting the hang of doing a blog and loving it!

http://bestbeautyformybuck.blogspot.com/


----------



## dianaMarie (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey everyone! I have been blogging for almost a year now and don't have many followers =(

http://mamaisalittletipsy.blogspot.com/


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 25, 2014)

I just started blogging about subscription boxes and Im having tons of fun!

Its www.bitsandboxes.com. The link is in my signature (so is my twitter).

I would love to get some followers since it would make me feel like Im at least blogging for someone besides myself!

I didnt realize MUT had this forum. When Im at my computer, im going to visit all your blogs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi Y'all I just wanted to stop by and check out all the other blogs from MUT members, great job ladies! I just started blogging and found it to be a fun outlet. Keep up the good work and I enjoyed looking at all your creative layouts and posts!


----------



## wesleyhilton (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm Wesley from France.

I'm 18, so a young self taught makeup artist who is still learning.

I'm a french androgynous boy as well and makeup helpt me to feel myself in my everyday life.

I'm a beauty blogger as well and I try to promote my web site just to show people my work and share with them my passion.

My blog is http://wesleyhilton.blogger.com

I invite you to talk with because I love talking with new people and sharing new things.

Also like me on facebook and/or follow me on @@wesleyandparish and on my Instagram.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Xoxo Wesley  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CVRLNE (Apr 28, 2014)

Just started my beauty blog a month or two ago.

The Glam Haus


----------



## CVRLNE (Apr 28, 2014)

My beauty blog can be found at TheGlamHaus.com, I would love some insight on what you think of my posts/blog (comments?) since I just started not too long ago.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

xo


----------



## SaraP (Apr 28, 2014)

I just checked my blog stats and on the 25th I had 66 views and 41 visitors, this had to be you lovely ladies! Thanks for taking a look =)


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi Everyone

I recently started beauty blogging in the last month - I'm going on maternity leave in 6 weeks and figure it'll be nice to do something purely for myself while I look after my newborn.  

I'd love it if you could check it out if you have the time.  I look forward to looking at the blogs listed on this thread.

http://www.beautytubbs.blogspot.com.au


----------



## gabbybeaute (May 1, 2014)

I've just started my blog - gabbybeaute.blogspot.com


----------



## CosmeticCleanse (May 1, 2014)

Hello all,
My name is Dawn, and I've joined your community to share my new cosmetic and beauty themed blog with you all. 

The Cosmetic Cleanse is a blog I've started to chronicle a seven day cosmetic product cleanse I undergo several times a year. Not only will the blog explore the experience of living without the fun and comfort of cosmetics, but it will also delve into the nature of beauty, femininity, and the concept of vanity.

Thank you for taking the time to explore the Cosmetic Cleanse.

-Dawn


----------



## Lihz Stos (May 2, 2014)

Hello!!! I have a blog, a facebook page, twitter and a youtube coming soon!


----------



## jayeme (May 3, 2014)

Hey everyone, I just started my blog a few days ago! It's linked in my signature. 

I'm excited to check out all of your blogs!


----------



## SaraP (May 3, 2014)

Your blog looks great! I love the paulas choice review...I have 5 neutral palettes already so I wasn't planning to purchase it, but who know what could happen at 2am on a random Wednesday! Now I know it's not for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoKeeBuuxo (May 4, 2014)

I've slightly updated my blog &amp; excited to start posting more!! From recipes, juicing recipes, hauls, reviews, and skin care tips!! keebuublog.com   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love learning new tips and tricks to skin care and makeup routines, so if you're blog features those things PLEASE let me know or private message me. I'd be more than happy to check it out. Love yah guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 4, 2014)

oh...I didn't even know about this thread!!  My blog is http://beautyfindsforme.wordpress.com/

it is also in my sig as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am going to check out the other blogs here as well and I would love it if you came to visit mine - feel free to comment on my blog too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

thank you


----------



## excusememiss (May 7, 2014)

Hi everyone! I just uploaded my easy spring coral look on my YouTube channel. If you want go check it out. I will be uploading new videos every week for those of you who want to subscribe! Hope you enjoy!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My channel Name is Excuse Me Miss.

(It wasn't letting me paste the link to the video)


----------



## jayeme (May 8, 2014)

sarap said:


> Your blog looks great! I love the paulas choice review...I have 5 neutral palettes already so I wasn't planning to purchase it, but who know what could happen at 2am on a random Wednesday! Now I know it's not for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just saw this - thank you! 2am on a random Wednesday is the worst, isn't it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnaInWonderland (May 10, 2014)

I have a little blog: http://www.annainwonderland.co.uk....give it some love please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissMaisie (May 10, 2014)

I know that blogging take a lot of time and dedication to keep it up-to-date and interesting for readers - so congrats for all your excellent blogs lovely ladies!


----------



## jolive213 (May 11, 2014)

I earlier start my blog.. no more then one month... check my signature...


----------



## Babs28 (May 12, 2014)

Hi Ladies!

_I'm Babs28, one of the Moderators for MUT.  I just wanted to remind everyone that per MUT Terms of Service (*Unauthorized contests and giveaways are not allowed.), *__you are not allowed to direct people to your blog for a giveaway.  __That means no mentions of giveaways or contests in your posts or signatures.  If you do this, you will be given a 10 point warning and the giveaway or contest information will be edited from your post or signature._

_Thanks!_

_Babs_


----------



## AnnaInWonderland (May 12, 2014)

Does anyone want to do a guest posting exchange thing? I'd love to do one if people are interested.


----------



## Momsgotmail (May 15, 2014)

AnnaInWonderland said:


> Does anyone want to do a guest posting exchange thing? I'd love to do one if people are interested.





excusememiss said:


> Hi everyone! I just uploaded my easy spring coral look on my YouTube channel. If you want go check it out. I will be uploading new videos every week for those of you who want to subscribe! Hope you enjoy!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My channel Name is Excuse Me Miss.
> 
> (It wasn't letting me paste the link to the video)





biancardi said:


> oh...I didn't even know about this thread!!  My blog is http://beautyfindsforme.wordpress.com/
> 
> it is also in my sig as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am going to check out the other blogs here as well and I would love it if you came to visit mine - feel free to comment on my blog too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> thank you





ellabella10 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I recently started beauty blogging in the last month - I'm going on maternity leave in 6 weeks and figure it'll be nice to do something purely for myself while I look after my newborn.
> 
> ...





sarap said:


> I just checked my blog stats and on the 25th I had 66 views and 41 visitors, this had to be you lovely ladies! Thanks for taking a look =)


 I have given you all social media follows and I look forward to interacting with all of you!  I love to favorite, retweet, share, like, comment, heart...etc.   If you aren't quoted here, 1 of several things happened.  Either I forgot to quote, I already follow you, or you don't make it easy to follow you via twitter, instagram, youtube, pinterest, google plus or bloglovin.  I go by the names: momsgotmail, Jennifer Davis and the handle @tearapache  You can find me here:

http://momsgotmail.com

I will be going through another few pages this evening.  I haven't gone through the newer entries for several months.


----------



## Momsgotmail (May 15, 2014)

ellabella10 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I recently started beauty blogging in the last month - I'm going on maternity leave in 6 weeks and figure it'll be nice to do something purely for myself while I look after my newborn.
> 
> ...





CVRLNE said:


> Just started my beauty blog a month or two ago.
> 
> The Glam Haus





Saffyra said:


> I just started blogging about subscription boxes and Im having tons of fun!
> 
> Its www.bitsandboxes.com. The link is in my signature (so is my twitter).
> 
> ...





dianaMarie said:


> Hey everyone! I have been blogging for almost a year now and don't have many followers =(
> 
> http://mamaisalittletipsy.blogspot.com/





LuxxyLuxx said:


> Im new to the blogging scene! Its fun, and something I do in my sparetime now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> MrsChic


I am responding to all 14 quotes.  I have given you all social media follows and I look forward to interacting with all of you!  I love to favorite, retweet, share, like, comment, heart...etc.   If you aren't quoted here, 1 of several things happened.  Either I forgot to quote, I already follow you, or you don't make it easy to follow you via twitter, instagram, youtube, pinterest, google plus or bloglovin.  I go by the names: momsgotmail, Jennifer Davis and the handle @tearapache  You can find me here:

http://momsgotmail.com

I will be going through another few pages this evening.  I haven't gone through the newer entries for several months.


----------



## Momsgotmail (May 15, 2014)

Kiki Owens said:


> http://beautyselffish.blogspot.com It's a pretty new beauty blog. Pretend, I wrote something amazing here... and come check out my blog. lol


Your blog looks lovely!  Your little social media follow buttons aren't linked up correctly though!


----------



## Momsgotmail (May 15, 2014)

Lisa Sherin said:


> Great blog SlashedBeauty! I'm relatively new to the blogging game so I'd be grateful if you check out my blog !
> 
> lisasherin.wordpress.com





HighlyPigmented said:


> It would be awesome if you girls could check out my blog!!
> 
> http://highlypigmentedbeautyfashion.wordpress.com
> 
> ...





Lihz Stos said:


> Hello darling! I will left my links under. Follow me!
> 
> Blog: http://fuckingprettyawesome.blogspot.com.br
> 
> ...





Amirxhhh said:


> Hey! Your blogger webpage is awesome, I'm still trying to work out how to follow people on there but I've liked your facebook page and followed you on twitter. My blog is http://beautybyamirah.blogspot.co.uk/ x
> 
> Amirah


I am now following all of you in at least one way.  It may be as Momsgotmail, @tearapache or Jennifer Davis


----------



## Momsgotmail (May 15, 2014)

makeupmeandyoyo said:


> Hey everyone I have a new blog and I would appreciate if you can check it out http://makeupmeandyoyo.blogspot.com.au/?m=1 Ta


Some of your reviews look interesting and I would love to follow you via bloglovvin, google +, pinterest, twitter, instagram or some other social media.  I would have subscribed via several of these options if the buttons were at the top, right or bottom of your page.  I can't find any of these options.  Sorry!


----------



## Momsgotmail (May 15, 2014)

Cherity said:


> I have a very new blog!! I'm all about saving people money. I do weekly hauls where I break down what I get and how much I save (both high end and drugstore makeup). And, I also have a HUGE giveaway right now! I'd love for more people to enter, so stop by!
> 
> http://winkypinkblog.blogspot.com/


Your blog is very cute, gave you some follows!


----------



## Momsgotmail (May 15, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I am new to the blogging world but excited to join it. I always check out a million blogs on products before I buy any makeup so I am excited to contribute to the beauty world!
> 
> Link is in my signature!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





airenlove said:


> I recently made a beauty blog and am excited about it.
> 
> my blog is http://www.airenbeauty.blogspot.com





colorfuldez said:


> I recently made a youtube channel and ive been wanting to do it for a long time
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCb9BppH_CYj3d2P_cYEsmUA
> 
> ...





rc42510 said:


> If anyone wants to check out my blog its:
> 
> http://robinlcole.com/





RockalleanV said:


> It has been a while since I have been here. Please check out my blog. It's mostly sneak peeks, makeup reviews and makeup looks. And I also have a youtube channel. Info in blog I follow back, I already followed a couple here. http://rockalleanproductreview.blogspot.com/?m=1





chelsmorghan said:


> I have a beauty, fashion &amp; lifestyle blog that I have just created, if you love makeup &amp; fashion &amp; pinterest then I think you would love my blog!
> 
> Im a 22 year old from New Zealand and I just want to share the things that I love with those you share the same passion as me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...





MissJexie said:


> I didn't even realize we had this fantastic thread!
> 
> I've been blogging for awhile now, but this beauty blog has only been going for a little over a year. I love supporting other bloggers so please feel free to follow me on bloglovin, or on blogger and I'll do the same!
> 
> Link to my blog is in my signature! &lt;3


Just gave all of you 1 or more follows from momsgotmail, @tearapache on twitter or instagram or Jennifer Davis on Google+


----------



## Best Beauty Shops (May 21, 2014)

Hi beauty bloggers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I have just launched my new beauty blog Best Beauty Shops, I would really appreciate if you come to visit and support  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm totally going to follow you guys back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

You can also check out my site, which have a lot of info about online beauty shopping, and a brand searching tool! 

My FB page is here! 

Hope to see you there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

♥♥♥


----------



## Best Beauty Shops (May 21, 2014)

SarraSanborn said:


> I believe I'm following everyone.. and I updated the faulty link from my first post.
> 
> Great to see some new members.


It seems like your link is not working  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetjellybean (May 22, 2014)

Hi this is where I blog, Sweet Jelly Bean, where you indulge your beauty cravings.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Drop by  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theadora (May 22, 2014)

So I'm new to this site and to beauty blogging. I just started about a week ago and I really enjoy it. I would really appreciate it if you could go and check it out? The link is: http://theadora14.blogspot.com

Thank you guys!


----------



## Theadora (May 22, 2014)

Hey guys! I recently started a blog and I would be thrilled if you would go check it out pleaseeee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

&lt;3 http://theadora14.blogspot.com

Thanks everyone! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Theadora (May 22, 2014)

http://theadora14.blogspot.com

I'd really appreciate you checking it out!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theadora (May 22, 2014)

http://theadora14.blogspot.com


----------



## GlamBabe (May 23, 2014)

It looks good, you're covering different topics and you're adorable. Keep going with it, especially if it's something you love. You're young and have years of blogging ahead of you. One nice thing is that a lot of the blogs are women slightly older then you and I'm sure there are more high school students looking for blogs by people their own age, you can offer that. I wish you all the luck!


----------



## Theadora (May 23, 2014)

Hi, I just started a new blog http://theadora14.blogspot.com  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theadora (May 23, 2014)

It looks good! I'm a new blogger as well http://theadora14.blogspot.com and I would appreciate it if you would check mine out too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theadora (May 23, 2014)

Im a new beauty blogger looking to follow some other blogs.

Reply with your link and I'll go and check it out!

 
http://theadora14.blogspot.com
Thanks so much!!


----------



## VickyTaft (May 23, 2014)

http://BestBeautyformyBuck.Blogspot.com

Greetings and welcome to the beauty blogging world!


----------



## VickyTaft (May 23, 2014)

Hello! My beauty blog is http://BestBeautyformyBuck.blogspot.com. It's a few months old but I think it's going well so far, or at least I'm having a blast working on it and seeing my pageview count go up and up!


----------



## VickyTaft (May 23, 2014)

Hello, I'm http://BestBeautyformyBuck.Blogspot.com. I've been doing a beauty blog for a few months now so while I don't have a ton of experience I do have some tips. Update on a regular schedule, even if it's just once a week. But pick a day (or days) that you update on and stick to that. Consistency is the key to getting regular readers. I do a mix of product reviews and articles on specific topics, but everything I do is geared towards finding the best deals and not spending $50 on a lipstick that have a $3 dupe. Pick a theme for your blog, it'll help you find topics to write about.


----------



## Theadora (May 23, 2014)

My blog is put the link to yours in a reply and I'd be happy to go look at it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited to remove blog link per TOS.


----------



## Theadora (May 23, 2014)

I'm new too! And I just started my own beauty blog 

It would be awesome if you could go and check it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks!!


----------



## ScoutSays (May 23, 2014)

Welcome!! Look forward to seeing you join in the conversation here at MuT!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just wanted to pop in with some rules since you guys are pretty new here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*BLOGGERS/VLOGGERS:* We understand that you want to gain readers or viewers to your blog, website or channel however we do not allow people to use MakeupTalk.com to over promote your site. 

*You are allowed to do the following:*


You may use our Beauty Bloggers forum to promote your site however do not spam your site in multiple posts.
You may use your signature to post a link to your social media site(s).
You may use the Video &amp; Tutorials forum to post your YouTube videos however do not post requests to subscribe to your channel, like your video or any other information which may violate the rules of MuT.
*You may not do the following:*


Request members to visit your website, blog or any social media site including but not limited to Imgur, Facebook, Twitter, YouTube, Instagram, Pinterest or any other similar site is not allowed.
You are not allowed to post teasers such as, “I have more swatches on my site” or “I have more information on my blog” or anything similar.
You're good to post here, but the way to really get people interested in your blog is to join in the conversations and add real value to your posts!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek (May 23, 2014)

Hi and welcome to MakeupTalk! We are glad you have found our site, and would love to see more from you, however we have rules against self promotion on our forums!

*Suggestions to get others to see your blog:*


Put your *blog* link in your signature (*learn how to edit your signature*), and make good, informative posts that gains the audience trust in you, and you'll gain a true readership base. Engage the community.
People won't follow you if you are only be seen as an unwelcome person who is always asking members to visit your *blog*. Again, Engage the community in conversation.
The best advice I can give you is to engage the community by posting informative threads, tutorials or product reviews that make people want to watch your videos. We have a large membership base, people will pay attention and see your signature, and visit your *blog*.
If you do makeup video tutorials, EMBED your YouTube videos into forum posts in our Makeup videos Forum.
Thanks!


----------



## Geek (May 23, 2014)

Hi and welcome to MakeupTalk! We are glad you have found our site, and would love to see more from you, however we have rules against self promotion on our forums!

*Suggestions to get others to see your blog:*


Put your *blog* link in your signature (*learn how to edit your signature*), and make good, informative posts that gains the audience trust in you, and you'll gain a true readership base. Engage the community.
People won't follow you if you are only be seen as an unwelcome person who is always asking members to visit your *blog*. Again, Engage the community in conversation.
The best advice I can give you is to engage the community by posting informative threads, tutorials or product reviews that make people want to watch your videos. We have a large membership base, people will pay attention and see your signature, and visit your *blog*.
If you do makeup video tutorials, EMBED your YouTube videos into forum posts in our Makeup videos Forum.
Thanks!


----------



## Geek (May 23, 2014)

Hi and welcome to MakeupTalk! We are glad you have found our site, and would love to see more from you, however we have rules against self promotion on our forums!

*Suggestions to get others to see your blog:*


Put your *blog* link in your signature (*learn how to edit your signature*), and make good, informative posts that gains the audience trust in you, and you'll gain a true readership base. Engage the community.
People won't follow you if you are only be seen as an unwelcome person who is always asking members to visit your *blog*. Again, Engage the community in conversation.
The best advice I can give you is to engage the community by posting informative threads, tutorials or product reviews that make people want to watch your videos. We have a large membership base, people will pay attention and see your signature, and visit your *blog*.
If you do makeup video tutorials, EMBED your YouTube videos into forum posts in our Makeup videos Forum.
Thanks!


----------



## ItsTheWifeLife (May 24, 2014)

www.youtube.com/itsthewifelife

here's my latest video


----------



## jolive213 (May 27, 2014)

I earlier created my first beauty blog. You can find that in my signature.


----------



## jolive213 (May 27, 2014)

hi.. nice blog you have.


----------



## jolive213 (May 27, 2014)

I guess I found your blog somewhere else too.... anyways nice work.


----------



## jolive213 (May 27, 2014)

@@Theadora it seems you are posting same forums... I simply ping you to tell that you may get warning points like me even I was not spamming; I was new only as you are... stop such promotion... instead share informative posts and visitors will automatically visit your links.


----------



## jolive213 (May 27, 2014)

jolive213 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Amirxhhh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey I'm Amirah and I'm new to beauty blogging http://beautybyamirah.blogspot.co.uk/ is my blogger webpage I only have one post so far BUT I do plan to update regularly. It'd be helpful if you guys could give me some tips of what to and what not to do and how to make my beauty blog successful, thank you!
> 
> 
> ...


Ok... now I've my beauty blog too  :wub:


----------



## lyncaf (May 27, 2014)

My blog is: http://cheapasf.blogspot.com/ It's about testing cheap products, finding deals for more expensive ones, avoiding being tricked by marketing and bad formulas, and generally thinking carefully about what works and what doesn't so I don't waste my limited cosmetics budget. Oh and there's a lot of swearing, so be warned!


----------



## sstich79 (May 27, 2014)

So after I used last night's insomnia as an opportunity to make a new header for my new-ish blog, I figured I should post it here and see if any of you lovely ladies might want to take a look at it. It's http://musingsmiscellanymunky.blogspot.com/ and I'm going to be focusing a lot on makeup and nails, but also other randomness as well. Feedback is much appreciated!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (May 28, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> My blog is: http://cheapasf.blogspot.com/ It's about testing cheap products, finding deals for more expensive ones, avoiding being tricked by marketing and bad formulas, and generally thinking carefully about what works and what doesn't so I don't waste my limited cosmetics budget. Oh and there's a lot of swearing, so be warned!


Oh when my blog grows up it wants to be just like your blog :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Saffyra (May 28, 2014)

jolive213 said:


> I earlier created my first beauty blog. You can find that in my signature.


Found you on Twitter!  



sarap said:


> Oh when my blog grows up it wants to be just like your blog :smilehappyyes:


Found you on Twitter, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you both had bloglovin' I'd follow you there, too.  I dont have wordpress  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (May 29, 2014)

@@Saffyra (Insert old lady voice) How did you find me on Twitter?? I don't use twitter or facebook...(young hipster voice) I do use instagram...

*also what' bloglovin??


----------



## sstich79 (May 29, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@Saffyra (Insert old lady voice) How did you find me on Twitter?? I don't use twitter or facebook...(young hipster voice) I do use instagram...
> 
> *also what' bloglovin??


Hee! Right there with ya... what's this newfangled Tweetering and Blogloving? :wacko:   I think I'm going to put this Bloglovin' thing on my blog, though... as far as I can tell, it just kind of centralizes all your favorite blogs and notifies you of their new posts? Seems handy enough.

ETA: I also decided to create a FB page for my blog, so at least I can have some kind of social media presence even though I don't use Twitter or Instagram. Hey, I'm trying!!!


----------



## SaraP (May 29, 2014)

I like instagram because it's easy, I snap a photo on my phone and post it. Social media is a little to "Look What I Can Do" for me, I'm more of an observer. But I like information sharing and Instagram makes that easy.


----------



## sejalp8 (May 29, 2014)

Heyy,

i have started up my own Youtube channel about make-up and beauty! Please check them out!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQyJ8ih5n0lu8sUellVLpbw/videos


----------



## xoalyssadiazxo (May 29, 2014)

i'm such a newbie to my blog and am so excited to see this thread so i can find other blogs to follow and hopefully gain some followers as well!

www.xoalyssadxo.blogspot.com

I'm planning on doing tons of reviews and posting makeup looks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## inhautepursuit (May 30, 2014)

Hi Everyone!

I started blogging 3 months ago and while the response on the brands' side is very enthusiastic I am constantly looking for new readers. Thanks in advance for checking it out.

http://www.inhautepursuit.com


----------



## Saffyra (May 30, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@Saffyra (Insert old lady voice) How did you find me on Twitter?? I don't use twitter or facebook...(young hipster voice) I do use instagram...
> 
> *also what' bloglovin??


ooo it must be someone else then!! rats!


----------



## Caroline Sonier (May 31, 2014)

Started mine about 4 months ago and would LOVE some follows!

http://skinandbeautytalk.com/


----------



## Syeda Paloma (May 31, 2014)

Hi

I am a new member of makeuptalk. Please follow my pages.

My facebook page is: www.facebook.com/youglowgirlpaloma

And my blog is: http://syedapaloma09.blog.com/

Regards,

Paloma


----------



## ItsTheWifeLife (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## SashaHope (Jun 1, 2014)

I thought it would be great if everyone posted their favourite beauty blogs so that others can enjoy them.

Obviously I'm going to mention my own (cos I love it)... www.sashahope.com

But I'm not here to publicise myself! I really like pixiwoo.com and missbudgetbeauty.co.uk, I think they are both very professional and easy to navigate. I really enjoy reading them!

So which ones do you love?


----------



## estefany (Jun 1, 2014)

I really like cloudyapples.ca  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fitoffrenzy (Jun 2, 2014)

hey guys, 

my sister and I just started a new blog last month! check us out if you have time!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> www.fitoffrenzy.com

thanks guys,

andi


----------



## Lisa Sherin (Jun 2, 2014)

I love http://judyandmakeup.com/


----------



## Sophia Smart (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh wow, this is cool! Thank you for allowing us to put a link to our blog.

http://bellaandbear.com/


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 3, 2014)

I really like Temptalia for swatches and dupes, The Beauty Department for cool new ideas, Phyrra for interesting makeup and then mostly I follow some nail blogs to look at the new colors!  I like the Lacquerologist and a lot of others that show indie polish colors.


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 3, 2014)

I like Robyn from the Brightest Bulb in the Box because she is funny and wicked smart and doesn't beat around the bush on giving her honest opinion.  She also does price per/oz breakdowns.  She doesn't post that often though.  I like Vampy Varnish as well.


----------



## vlungu (Jun 4, 2014)

I just posted about the Ipsy Generation Beauty 2014 event and all the amazing gifts attendees got!!

http://lipsticklaceandleather.wordpress.com/2014/06/04/recap-generation-beauty-2014/


----------



## vlungu (Jun 4, 2014)

I just posted about GenBeauty 2014 

http://lipsticklaceandleather.wordpress.com/2014/06/04/recap-generation-beauty-2014/


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 4, 2014)

Forgot to add the two I've been reading the longest, oops! 

Kendi Everyday is my favorite style blog ever. She also has a really great feature on "remixing" your closet and organizing it. 

I've also read College Fashion for years.  Even though I'm older than their target audience now I still like reading it.


----------



## makeypbybar (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey everyone!

My name is Bar and i have a new blog up!!

my blog will talk about make up, fashion and lots more!

its in hebrew but you have a translate button so u can enjoy it from anywhere around the world!

my new posts on my mac collection is up now- part 1 is face make up and part 2 is my lipstick collection!

hope ypu will enjoy it!

lots of love! :wub:

http://makeupbybar.blogspot.co.il/


----------



## makeypbybar (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey!

My name is Bar and i have a new blog!

My blog is all about make-up. fashion and all that jazz... 

my two new blogs are all about my MAC collection so come and check it out!

My blog is in hebrew but you have a translation option and u can read it in any language!

thanks!!

XOXO

*BLOG-*

*http://makeupbybar.blogspot.co.il/*

*YOUTUBE CHANNEL-*

*https://www.youtube.com/user/MakeUpByBar*


----------



## SashaHope (Jun 6, 2014)

Yay! www.sashahope.com is mine, looking forward to checking out all of yours!


----------



## blogdesherrell (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm over at blogdesherrell.com. I write daily about beauty and fashion, with a little bit of lifestyle thrown in for good measure. I'd love if you checked out my blog and maybe gave me a follow on Bloglovin': http://www.bloglovin.com/blog/10535283. I'll be happy to return the favour and follow you all back! 

I'm also on Twitter, Instagram and Depop as @blogdesherrell.

x


----------



## blogdesherrell (Jun 8, 2014)

I started a series on my favourite bloggers and Youtubers which you can check out by clicking the link in my sig if you fancy it. I'll be reviewing a few of my favourites and new discoveries every now and then.

As it stands, a few of my favourites include In The Frow, Gh0stparties, Lily Pebbles, Vivianna Does Makeup and Lily Melrose.


----------



## Ha Thu Ng (Jun 9, 2014)

Beauty Homie, founded by a girl team, is your "BBF" - Beauty Best Friend , providing you with with the lastest and greatest information on skin care, hair care, makeup and wellness.

http://beautyhomie.blogspot.co.uk

The message that we here at Beauty Homie most want to convey is that self love is beauty. The best service that we can provide is an atmosphere that fosters wellness and self- acceptance. We provide information that helps you be the best you, reach your highest potential, look good and feel amazing while doing it.
Every day, we strive to get the best and most up-to-date information so that we can wrap it up, put a bow on it and present it to you, our readers.


----------



## Taleez (Jun 10, 2014)

Www.blinkiesblurbs.BlogSpot.ca


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 11, 2014)

Blog link is in my signature  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Nice blogs ladies!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 11, 2014)

The layout is nic)e :


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 11, 2014)

http://www.mrschicbeauty.com


----------



## inhautepursuit (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi Everyone - 

Not sure if this is the right place to post but I blog mostly about skincare. I recently chatted with a pro NYC based MUA and found myself fascinated by his knowledge. Blogged about our conversation and hope you guys check it out. Thanks!

http://www.inhautepursuit.com/face/pro-mua-nyc-makeup-artist-advice-todd-harris/


----------



## makeypbybar (Jun 15, 2014)

Hey!

my new post is up on my blog!

the post is about all the things that girls (and boys) have going on in the summer but they are afraid or ashamed to talk about!

from hair lost to cold sores- nothing is off the table!!!

read all about it here-

http://makeupbybar.blogspot.co.il/2014/06/summertime-madness.html

My blog is in hebrew but you have a translation option and u can read it in any language!

thanks!!

XOXO

*BLOG-*

*http://makeupbybar.blogspot.co.il/*

*YOUTUBE CHANNEL-*

*https://www.youtube....ser/MakeUpByBar*


----------



## Lana S-t (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi all! Follow my site: http://sleek.ly/

I think I've followed most of you already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lara_lewis (Jun 18, 2014)

[SIZE=11pt]Hi girls! I just enroll one of the KOHfashionexperiences and I´m trying to find more people who have done any of their courses, anyone in here? If so do you recommend them? This is the link just in case you are interested http://www.kohfashionexperiences.com/
please let me know if u are gonna join them! I would love to start meeting new participants like me! XX[/SIZE]


----------



## Lara_lewis (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi girls! I just enroll one of the KOHfashionexperiences and I´m trying to find more people who have done any of their courses, anyone in here? If so do you recommend them? This is the link just in case you are interestedhttp://www.kohfashionexperiences.com/
please let me know if u are gonna join them! I would love to start meeting new participants like me! XX


----------



## Elena K (Jun 19, 2014)

Great thread! here are my two cents on the subject:

Colin's Beauty Pages - run by scientist in UK. Very informative blog if you like to research ingredients and get to the bottom of how things work.

Labmuffin - another science oriented one. At this point you probably can tell that I have great faith in science and research.

Cheap as F* - budget oriented (as you probably guessed from the name) and highly entertaining. 

Stuff I Put On Myself - this one has not been updated in a while, but I just found it recently, so I enjoy digging through archives. I find it both informative and entertaining.

Of course there are more blogs I read (including those by members of MUT), but these are on the top of my list at the moment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeypbybar (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey!

My name is Bar and i have a make-up blog!

my new blog is about dupes!!

all you need to know about two products that look alike but are they really alike?

you have to check it out

http://makeupbybar.blogspot.co.il/2014/06/the-chronical-of-drugstore-dupes.html

My blog is in hebrew but you have a translation option and u can read it in any language!

thanks!!

XOXO

*BLOG-*

*http://makeupbybar.blogspot.co.il/*

*YOUTUBE CHANNEL-*

*https://www.youtube....ser/MakeUpByBar*


----------



## makeypbybar (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey!

My name is Bar and i have a make-up blog!

my new blog is about dupes!!

all you need to know about two products that look alike but are they really alike?

you have to check it out

http://makeupbybar.blogspot.co.il/2014/06/the-chronical-of-drugstore-dupes.html

My blog is in hebrew but you have a translation option and u can read it in any language!

thanks!!

XOXO

*BLOG-*

*http://makeupbybar.blogspot.co.il/*

*YOUTUBE CHANNEL-*

*https://www.youtube....ser/MakeUpByBar*


----------



## ItsTheWifeLife (Jun 20, 2014)

New! LORAC PRO Palette 2!


----------



## Lihz Stos (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello pretties! I'm a blogger from Brazil and I have a blog english/portuguese written posts. Could check it out?

Fucking Pretty Awesome

And for any questions or news just like my page Pretty Awesome Blog

Thank you!


----------



## Cindy Luc (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi! Check out my beauty/makeup/fashion blog here: http://cindyyluc.blogspot.ca 

thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi feel free to visit my blog, link is in my signature! &lt;3

I blog about: Memebox, makeup, nature, my Tara (labrador), baking, gaming, music, etc!

I see you there &lt;3


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi feel free to visit my blog, link is in my signature! &lt;3

I blog about: Memebox, makeup, nature, my Tara (labrador), baking, gaming, music, etc!

I see you there &lt;3


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi feel free to visit my blog, link is in my signature! &lt;3

I blog about: Memebox, makeup, nature, my Tara (labrador), baking, gaming, music, etc!

I see you there &lt;3


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jun 25, 2014)

Mine's called Amazon Queen.

I just made my first two blog posts today. One of them is a review of the Dr. Hauschka skincare sampler set I got about a week ago. I'm still trying to figure out everything, but I'm going to try to do at least one post a week.


----------



## makeypbybar (Jun 26, 2014)

hey girls!! (and boys!)

i have a new blog post on my monthly faves!!!!!! or as i call it-

June Faves and Lames! המועדפים וה-OH NO של יוני  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
my blog is in hebrew but you can totaly use the translation bar and you can read it too!

i will love it if you will read it and... enjoy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 
http://makeupbybar.blogspot.co.il/2014/06/june-faves-and-lames-oh-no.html


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jun 27, 2014)

I started my blog just a bit ago. It's called "Amazon Queen", and the link is in my signature. I want to focous on blogging about beauty, my handmade jewelry, gaming, and female empowerment.

I only have a few posts so far, but I did review of the Dr. Hauschka skin care sample kit I received, and one of my first Glam Bag.

Thanks in advance for checking it out! &lt;3


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jun 27, 2014)

I am all about some Crunchy Betty and Wellness Mama. They're not entirely focused on beauty, but the stuff they have on natural skin and hair care is awesome! Wellness Mama is where I learned to make my own makeup and Crunchy Betty introduced me awesome natural acne remedies.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 27, 2014)

I like Anna Saccone but she's more a lifestyle blogger since she's a mama,

And the wonderfull world of Wengie.

More real beautyblogs I don't read, more girls who blog about beauty and their life is more fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

also unboxings bloggers are awesome! check out my friend : http://www.bitsandboxes.com/  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 28, 2014)

Just posted a few new blogposts, check it out.. link is in my signature! &lt;3 see you there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyMonthlyObsessions (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi! I'm new here and my site is http://www.mymonthlyobsessions.com I started it about 2 months ago and review sub boxes, beauty products and share different beauty deals!


----------



## Beauty or Something (Jul 3, 2014)

Beauty or Something

Http://www.beautyorsomething.wordpress.com


----------



## Beauty or Something (Jul 3, 2014)

Vivianna Does Makeup, Amelia Liana, Hello October, Caroline Hirons, Lisa Eldridge, I Covet Thee, She's in the Glow, Cult of Beauty, The Beauty Department


----------



## makeypbybar (Jul 5, 2014)

hey everyone!  my new blog post is up!!

its all about my favorite *youtube gurus!! and the yotubers that i personaly dont like....*

my blog is in hebrew but you can translate it to any language you would like

so what are you waiting for???

come read and have fun!!!!

love you all!!!!

bar

http://makeupbybar.blogspot.co.il/2014/07/my-favorite-beauty-gurus-on-youtube-and.html


----------



## ambeenicole8843 (Jul 14, 2014)

I have a brand new blog that I just started working on, about a week ago! In reality I have NO IDEA what I am doing! Haha. I have been writing companies, requesting samples so that I can find the perfect haircare,skincare, and makeup that I can purchase online, due to my location in a tiny lake town in Florida, called Astor. I am moved by the generosity of some of these companies, and feel that I can repay them a little, by writing reviews on my blog and Influenster after trying the products! I am going to check out, and follow some of your blogs for inspiration! If you happen to look at mine, and have any feedback, or tips, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ambeenicole8843 (Jul 14, 2014)

blogdesherrell said:


> Hi everyone, I'm over at blogdesherrell.com. I write daily about beauty and fashion, with a little bit of lifestyle thrown in for good measure. I'd love if you checked out my blog and maybe gave me a follow on Bloglovin': http://www.bloglovin.com/blog/10535283. I'll be happy to return the favour and follow you all back!
> 
> I'm also on Twitter, Instagram and Depop as @blogdesherrell.
> 
> x


I followed you on bloglovin!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mollybb (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi everyone! My sister and I just started a blog a couple weeks ago:

www.mollyandstacie.com

We are also on twitter/instagram: @mollyandstacie

And bloglovin: http://www.bloglovin.com/blog/12579695

We write about whatever interests us- beauty, food, books, fashion, travel... I would love it if you check it out!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jul 25, 2014)

I started updating my blog again recently if anyone is interested! Link in signature. If you let me know you subscribed, I will follow back!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashley Wasnick (Jul 27, 2014)

Follow my subscription box blog here: http://piqueinthebox.wordpress.com/!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AndyAyre (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey guys, I spend a great deal on time on the computer (5 minutes on facebook turns into 2 hours aaaaaaalllll the time) so I figured today I'd see if theres many communities for beauty bloggers where my girlfriend can get involved. She has a beauty,skincare and sale alerts blog, coupled with a youtube channel where she posts hauls, updates on flash beauty/skincare product sales etc that she's spotted when we've been out and about. Anyway, I figured I'd link it here because she wants to get more involved with beauty blogging communities and I wanted to help her out (as well as feeling like I've done something productive today haha)

http://facethis.co.uk is her blog (she recently did a post about eyebrow graduation) and http://youtube.com/facethisbeauty is her channel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks guys! I'll show her this forum and get her to start posting today


----------



## makeypbybar (Jul 28, 2014)

JULY FAVORITES and shades of grey


----------



## makeypbybar (Jul 28, 2014)

my new blog is up.

its in hebrew but you can use the translation box and translate to all languages

http://makeupbybar.blogspot.co.il/2014/07/july-favorites.html


----------



## Serainie (Jul 30, 2014)

Everyone has such amazing blogs! Been checking out as many as possible of the links you've posted. 

My blog is a beautyblog about makeup, reviews, life style and random stuff that interests me x)

http://serainie.blogspot.com

Can't wait to see more of you guys' blogs!


----------



## mybeautifulstyle (Aug 21, 2014)

I would love for you all to take a look and tell me what needs to be changed. Any help is highly appreciated.


----------



## Geek (Aug 21, 2014)

Post about your blogs ONCE please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Paulak (Aug 27, 2014)

I also started writing a blog about makeup, skincare, haircare and style  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Would love to hear your thoughts of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jolive213 (Sep 6, 2014)

I usually start blog and delete them after few months or years...
actually I get problem to attract traffic on my blog... Is any idea to attract visitors...

Mine blog is http://queenjessicalee.wordpress.com


----------



## Kaya S (Sep 11, 2014)

I would love to connect with other Beauty Bloggers.

Here's my link below:

http://petitepralines.blogspot.com


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 28, 2014)

My blog is

Lipstickandwhisky.com

It's a general lifestyle blog that my boyfriend and I are doing. I'd love for some of you to check it out!


----------



## kgus22 (Dec 30, 2014)

here is my blog:

http://wildkatlifestyle.blogspot.com/

it's new. beauty, boxes, deals, fashion, etc.

also on bloglovin and facebook (button on page)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 30, 2014)

Im kind of transitioning my blog,...it used to be almost all sub box reviews, but I'm kind of getting "over" those, so most likely going to be more product reviews and lots more indies. I need a redesign in a major way, yikes!

http://yousoldtheworld.blogspot.com (I have bloglovin on the blog).


----------



## SaraP (Dec 31, 2014)

Just received my year end wrap up from WordPress and was impressed that I'd had 2700 visitors in 4 months. Can't believe that %)


----------



## elledeesbeauty (Jan 1, 2015)

I would love if some of you could take a peek at my blig and let me know what you think

www.elledeesbeauty.com

I can't wait to read all of yours

laura

xxx


----------



## 2littlerosebuds (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi! I have a blog dedicated to subscription box reviews, coupon codes, deals, news, etc. It started as a blog to document my twin pregnancy and somehow subscription boxes took over my life.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My girls make an appearance here &amp; there too, but it's mostly about the boxes (sorry kiddos!).

I have a nice, extensive list of boxes/reviews that can be sorted by category via a drop-down menu. There's also a mega list of coupon codes and free and/or cheap boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://2littlerosebuds.com


----------



## zophie (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi, I have a blog that's mainly dedicated to makeup and in particular, reviews.

*http://beautyevs.blogspot.co.uk/*

I would love to talk and get to know other bloggers!


----------



## CandyLipstick (Jan 24, 2015)

I have a beauty blog as well! Though it has been a while since I last updated, I am picking it up again because though I didn't post, I still wrote posts for it! The link is:

http://cake-it-on-my-face.blogspot.com/

Come by and hang out!


----------



## Christina Ashley Tiffany (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey everybody! I just started a blog on where/how to score freebies, product reviews, advice, funny stories, etc. Pretty much everything


----------



## Aure Pavi (Apr 7, 2015)

I checked few of your blogs - great job girls! 

You can find mine here: https://veleza.com/skinstories/


----------



## Masha Russia (Apr 7, 2015)

Reviews of fitness and beauty products, programs and new launches are on my blog

Http://www.beautyandfitnessguru.com

I would greatly appreciate your feedback. Open for collaborations.


----------



## Zoe_11 (Apr 16, 2015)

I've been looking at some of the blogs posted on here and they look great!

I would love it if you guys could check out my blog... just started so only got a few posts so far but let me know what you think!

http://101-beauty-reviews.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## JenQ (Jul 8, 2015)

@[email protected] [email protected] - love your blogs ladies, they look fab!

I've also just started a blog. It's a blog about staying beautiful inside and out. And Empowering You To Be A Better You.

It's all very new, so a bit light on the number of posts, but I'd love to hear what you think!


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 8, 2015)

findsofbeauty.blogspot.com (Lazy blogger here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I post on my micro-blog on Instagram and Twitter regularly, both account names are @findsofbeauty)


----------



## Babe&Beauty (Aug 14, 2015)

I have a beauty blog mainly talking about skincare since I have been an esthetician in Las Vegas for 11 years. I have seen it all! I am focusing on skin education. But it will include, hair, nails, wellness, spa-ing, DIY products, babe on a budget, bridal beauty and eventually pregnancy/baby skincare. 

www.babeandbeauty.com


----------



## EverythingRachel (Aug 18, 2015)

check my Blog out!

http://everythingrachel.net


----------



## stacey makeup (Aug 25, 2015)

My Beauty Blog - http://staceymakeup.com Follow me!  :wub:


----------



## Hamza082 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi guys! My name is Daniel Hamza I am a fashion designer, I started this blog as a hobby because I like to think about beauty u can see my blog

http://losebeauty.com/


----------



## lisaray (Sep 16, 2015)

First, I would like to say congrats to all of you who have started on this road. I have a one year old blog www.femmesonly.com and I invite you to take a look at.


----------



## LayTheBeat (Nov 10, 2015)

Hello all,

I'm new to the board and truly excited to join as I can talk about makeup all damn day.

Residing in Chicago there is always a seminar or convention going on and I post pictures of it all.

Hope you join me.

*Laythebeat.com*
*Instagram: @Laythebeat*
 
*Like us on Facebook*
*www.facebook.com/LayannaKai*


----------



## lupe_212 (Dec 20, 2015)

Hello! I'm new to this site. I love makeup. I post about hauls, reviews, and looks on my blog. I've had it for 2 years.

http://ahintofbeauty.blogspot.com


----------



## JustByJade (Jan 7, 2016)

Hey Lovely people! 

I have just started, finally posting to Youtube and plan to have a blog along this. Let me know your thoughts would love to get into blogging and would love any top tips on where to start.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  For now i will leave my youtube link for those who may like to visit. 

https://youtu.be/D6W-2JmHHlU


----------



## BeautyandLife.style (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi, all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I recently launched a new website (http://BeautyandLife.style) where you get rewarded for sharing beauty and life(style) related quotes, images &amp; videos. (_You can freely link them to your website to promote your blog posts and attract more visitors!)_

For every share you earn points. As you accumulate more points, you'll be able to unlock special features and win GREAT prizes (ranging from beauty and lifestyle products, all inclusive city breaks and cash prizes).

Becoming a member is super easy and 100% free. 

Please check it out!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## peachyqueen (Jan 21, 2016)

My fashion/beauty blog is www.thepeachyqueen.com

I also have a makeup Instagram @thepeachyqueenblog

I also have a boutique www.shopbellaeve.com and it has a fashion blog attached.

Another blog..LOL that is just Polyvore sets of mine www.fashionistadiscovery.wordpress.com

Whew

I will go through the replies and check out everyone's blog!!

xx


----------



## peachyqueen (Jan 21, 2016)

BeautyandLife.style said:


> Hi, all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I recently launched a new website (http://BeautyandLife.style) where you get rewarded for sharing beauty and life(style) related quotes, images &amp; videos. (_You can freely link them to your website to promote your blog posts and attract more visitors!)_
> 
> ...


This is great!! I'm going to check it out.


----------



## heather.waatson (Jan 21, 2016)

Wow lots of beauty blogs here   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It would take some time to check them. I would want you guys to check out Beauty411 and FS Fashionista (links in my signature) they are some wonderful blogs. I am planning to start my own blog pretty soon too, would love to share it here.


----------



## BeckasBeauty (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi nice to meet you all, will be popping by some your blogs. 

I have just started mine hope you like http://beckasavonbeatyboutique.blogspot.co.uk/

Becky   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Diasia (Feb 23, 2016)

So many blogs. Im in heaven. Seriously where has this forum been the past 10 years of my life lol. My blog is http://diasiadaniels.com. Im in the middle of a restart so to speak so bare with me :wub:


----------



## Jamie-Leigh Clark (Mar 5, 2016)

Hello!

I started a blog not too long ago based around makeup/fashion/lifestyle. It's still a working progress and its getting there slowly but I include things like reviews, MOTD, Piercings FAQS, beauty bargains and so on. It would be great if you could take a look!

www.jamieleighcla.blogspot.co.uk 

Jamie.


----------



## kriishu (Apr 11, 2016)

I just started this beauty/fashion blogI would appreciate if you could please check it out and give me your honest opinion. I am still working on it and my pictures are not top quality (hopefully soon I can invest in a better camera).

http://krisblanton.com/

Thank you soo much!


----------



## Alisandra Alzaghtiti (Aug 3, 2016)

My blog is: https://lifestxle.wordpress.com/ . its basically about makeup, curly hair, food, and randoms lol.


----------



## lovebeauty12 (Oct 5, 2016)

Hey, ladies! My name is Heather and I'm a lifestyle and beauty blogger. I love to write about beauty tips, product reviews, fitness motivation, and fashion ideas. I hope you come read, subscribe and maybe even collab! 

http://wherefitnessmeetsbeauty.net/


----------



## annifer (Oct 15, 2016)

I just started blogging again; it's a lifestyle blog.  I've been slacking lately, but hopefully will continue to stick with it this time! LOL

http://beautyboxesandbooks.blogspot.com/


----------



## Claire Talks Beauty (Nov 8, 2016)

Hello Beauties !

i would like to share with you a hack that i saw on youtube and i tried it on my blog.

it is about 'Baking your eyeliner' !  

yes ! after baking the under eye area , now this hack is about baking your eyeliner !

Let me know what you think ?

http://www.clairetalksbeauty.com/baking-eyeliner-best-hack-ever/


----------



## Mary Gilliam (Dec 26, 2016)

I am a beauty blogger/youtuber! Check out my new youtube video &amp; the rest of my channel, there I talk about makeup products and skincare and fashion among other things! Please check it out! I would appreciate that! Thank you in advance!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Link below)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oaeju1Xf9IM


----------



## beautifulbeakers (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm a beauty blogger, mostly focusing on product reviews!

http://beautifulbeakers.com/


----------



## luckycoco (May 26, 2017)

Hi,I am CoCo. I like skincare especially in Asian Beauty. So I will share my honesty opinion and reviews in my blog. I write down all the details about the product. So you can know what exactly it looks like about skincare product. I also share some other items such as travel gear.

Welcome to visit my blog: go shopping with coco you will find lots of useful information. Such as best gentle facial cleanser


----------



## BayAreaBeautyBlogger (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi fellow makeup lovers! I run a blog that is mostly about beauty products, but I do post about a lot of other topics as well. Here's what you can expect to find on my blog:


makeup looks,
tutorials,
product reviews,
sale announcements,
fashion advice,
beauty tips,
outfit inspiration, and
things to do in San Francisco.

Here's my link: https://bayareabeautyblogger.com/

Please check it out and let me know what you think!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AllPretty (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello everyone! Your blogs are awesome! I will be following many of you shortly. 

My name is Ayesha and I'm the head of product development for an indie beauty brand called Beekman 1802. I've started writing about skincare and products from a formulation / industry perspective. It's really fun and I can usually tell you why something works from an ingredient / packaging perspective.

Or can I offer my insight on when I've made mistakes and formulas go horribly wrong. 

I setup my blog with my husband (aka unpaid assistant) and we're VERY green and VERY new to this. 

All Pretty isn't about being pretty - it's about understanding your skin and loving everything about it. I have really crap skin and it's doing okay these days. 

Please subscribe! I would love your feedback https://www.allpretty.com/


----------



## Hamza082 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi i love to write about beauty &amp; fashion. 

http://beautygardeners.com/


----------



## Jenny Stanley (Jul 26, 2017)

hey,

I have started my blog before few days about Makeup, Hair and Beauty related topics. Plz just check it out and review on according to your view

*Visit: View my Blog*


----------



## glossovers (Sep 1, 2017)

I recently made a blog about makeup, hair and skincare called GlossOvers! The links are in my signature so be sure to check it out as well as subscribe to my email list if you like what you see!


----------



## elenarachel (Feb 14, 2018)

I have just posted my first ever blog post on my new blog - would really appreciate if anyone would head over to read it/comment/give some feedback! I'd love to start interacting with other blogs!

My blog is The Student Beauty Diaries - https://studentbeautydiaries.blogspot.co.uk

I have just posted my skincare routine for acne skin! Would appreciate any feedback!

Thanks so much in advance xxx


----------



## UpsnaaPicks (Mar 31, 2018)

Hi Everyone!

I've taken a big step this year by blogging and creating content on youtube. It's a really big change but I love every minute of it, something I can't say of previous occupations, I would love it if people can take a look! I love sharing about makeup techniques, makeup tutorials, reviews, and trends in beauty and skincare. 

https://www.upsnaapicks.com/


----------



## hlwbeauty2018 (Jun 19, 2018)

I have an instagran blog where i post pictures, and soon videos of the makeup looks i have created. i also do product reviews too! 

instagram- @hlwbeauty2018 

facebook- hlwbeauty

youtube- https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC89PzXpQj-vrGhGriIXOIEg?view_as=subscriber


----------



## Hotmessexpresstutorials (Jun 19, 2018)

I don't have a blog just yet, but I do have a Youtube channel. I do tutorials, challenges, reviews, etc. 

Handle for Youtube &amp; Instagram: hotmessexpresstutorials

Twitter: H_M_E_T_ 

Subscribe: https://bit.ly/2IWghVh

I'm excited to look at your blogs!


----------



## Hamza082 (Aug 12, 2018)

Hamza082 said:


> Hi guys! My name is Daniel Hamza I am a fashion designer, I started this blog as a hobby because I like to think about beauty u can see my blog
> 
> http://beautygardeners.com/


----------



## SayDee (Jul 2, 2019)

Hello everyone. I want to share with you one of my favorite bloggers. Her name is Monica Davis, you might heard about her, she's a success coach and a hair dresser. Here's the review by her which I like the most.


----------



## pooja_sharma143 (Jul 18, 2019)

Hello Everybody! This is Pooja. I have a Blog for Beauty tips, makeup ideas, Haircare, Skincare, Exercises, fitness, Yoga, Life style &amp; Wellness for women. it's my Beauty blog link: https://www.beautyepic.com/     I Hope my content made you happy. Thanks for visiting.


----------



## VivaGlow (Aug 24, 2019)

Hi! I run a weekly beauty blog about skincare.

https://vivaglow.com/blogs/viva-glow-beauty-blog


----------



## beautystylehealth (Aug 27, 2019)

I have a beauty blog which is fully loaded with all the latest tips and home remedies of beauty care, skin care, hair care, *beauty and personal care*, makeup, etc ; you can check to get all my latest blog updates.


----------

